# Por qué el oro no puede sustituir al dinero



## Buster (16 Mar 2009)

Ya estoy cansado de escuchar a los mismos de siempre decir que dentro de nada los papelitos no van a valer nada y que el oro y la plata será lo que tenga valor.

Tengo fundadas razones para pensar que eso no es cierto y quiero compartirlas con el resto de la gente por si alguien se está pensando el comprar metales para prepararse para la anunciada hecatombe. (anunciada pero no se sabe para cuándo)

Los agoreros no dan razones de peso para defender la idea de que la economía se va a hundir y que el sistema de dinero fiat va a fallar. Lo dan por hecho y ya está. Eso no se discute.

Una vez que han probado (es un decir) que el sistema va a fallar entonces echan mano de la historia y defienden que el oro y la plata siempre se han usado para hacer pagos.

Muy bien, eso es cierto, pero la historia es pasado y el ahora es el ahora.

¿Qué razones tengo para pensar que el oro y la plata no se podrán usar en caso de que el dinero fiat no valga?

La cuestión es muy simple.

El 1% de las personas más ricas del planeta posee el 40% de la riqueza global.

Fuente: Las Naciones Unidas.

La riqueza del mundo en manos de unos pocos

(Y eso era en el 2006)

Si nos paramos a pensar un poco en ello nos damos cuenta de que no dice que las personas más ricas poseen el 40%. Para nada. Dice que el 1%, una súper minoría dentro de los más ricos, posee el 40%. ¿Entonces qué % de la riqueza global posee el 25 o el 40% de las personas más ricas? Para echarse a temblar.

¿Qué quiere decir esto? Pues que unas pocas familias en el mundo poseen un % enorme de la riqueza.

Eso por un lado.

Por otro lado tenemos que hoy en día vivimos en una sociedad completamente globalizada. El ciudadano de a pie tiene a su alcance un montón de información de forma casi instantánea. Hay un atentado en España y a los 10 minutos un paisano de Singapur puede estar enterado.

Eso por otro lado.

Juntemos ahora lo anteriormente expuesto: personas con una riqueza brutal y una sociedad en la que la información vuela.

¿A alguien le cabe alguna duda de que si el emir tal o el emir cual está resfriado esa gente no lo sabe?

¿No pagan a gente para estar enterados de todo y antes que nadie? Pueden pagar lo que sea para obtener la información. Dinero no les falta. No digo que a veces no se las metan dobladas como a todos (caso Madoff) pero no es lo normal.

Vayamos al meollo del asunto...

En caso de que el sistema fuera a caer esa gente estaría enterada con antelación y, si como dicen los defensores del oro, el oro y la plata fueran a convertirse en moneda de pago, ¿qué harían? Pues comprarían las reservas disponibles y agotarían los mercados. Pueden hacerlo, tienen dinero de sobra.

Bien, pues el sistema cae... ¿en qué situación se encontraría el mundo? Pues que no hay oro ni plata disponible.

¿Y en qué situación nos dejaría esto? Pues que si no hay, pues no puede valer como sistema de pago.

¿Cómo puede valer como sistema de pago algo que sólo tienen unas pocas familias en el mundo?

Y con esa pregunta lo dejo de momento, aunque estaré encantado de seguir dialogando con los de siempre.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Bien, pues el sistema cae... ¿en qué situación se encontraría el mundo? Pues que no hay oro ni plata disponible.



Que tonteria. El 1% de las personas más ricas del planeta posee el 40% del DINERO global. Ello no quita que siga habiendo dinero disponible.

Los ricos COMPRAN, no viven del aire todavá. Son los que te pagan el sueldo a ti. Pagan con dinero, pagarán con oro o con lo que esté de moda.


----------



## hugolp (16 Mar 2009)

El título no tiene sentido. El oro es dinero, nada puede sustituirse a sí mismo.


----------



## vidarr (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Ya estoy cansado de escuchar a los mismos de siempre decir que dentro de nada los papelitos no van a valer nada y que el oro y la plata será lo que tenga valor.
> 
> (...)



Los clientes más ricos de Merrill Lynch se refugian en la compra de oro físico - Economia - Libertad Digital
Los megarricos compran masivamente lingotes de oro porque no se fían de ningún activo financiero - Cotizalia.com

Mis razones para comprar oro o plata ya las he expuesto aquí, así que no voy a repetirme.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1425053-post346.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1441504-post17.html

Por cierto, no vendo (ni tampoco compro) en el foro.


----------



## eduenca (16 Mar 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Los clientes más ricos de Merrill Lynch se refugian en la compra de oro físico - Economia - Libertad Digital
> Los megarricos compran masivamente lingotes de oro porque no se fían de ningún activo financiero - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Mis razones para comprar oro o plata ya las he expuesto aquí, así que no voy a repetirme.
> ...




Nunca he visto a los bancos hablar bien del oro. 

Nunca salvo en el momento actual, que no hacen más que pronosticar subidas meteóricas todos los días. Citi, incluso ha pronosticado los 2000$ (antes pronosticaron los 200$ en el petróleo, justo antes de irse a 40$)


Sólo he visto a los bancos hablar bien de algo cuando ellos han acaparado demasiado y quieren distribuir a altos precios.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Mar 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Nunca he visto a los bancos hablar bien del oro.



Yo nunca he visto hablar bien ni a los bancos ni a ti.

Si algún banco augura el oro a 2.000 (no se de ninguno) se estará basando únicamente en su precio maximo histórico ajustado a la inflación. Mientras no se sobrepase hablar de burbuja del oro no tiene fundamento alguno.

Tampoco es de recibo pensar que el oro se mueva independientemente de cuanto se inflen las monedas fiduciarias (o se espere que lo hagan). Esperar que el oro baje mientras los M3 se inflan es no comprender de que va el juego.


----------



## eduenca (16 Mar 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Yo nunca he visto hablar bien ni a los bancos ni a ti.
> 
> Si algún banco augura el oro a 2.000 (no se de ninguno) se estará basando únicamente en su precio maximo histórico ajustado a la inflación. Mientras no se sobrepase hablar de burbuja del oro no tiene fundamento alguno.



¿Oro a 2.000 dólares? Citi cree que podría explotar al alza a partir de 2009 - 887998 - 27/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## eduenca (16 Mar 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tampoco es de recibo pensar que el oro se mueva independientemente de cuanto se inflen las monedas fiduciarias (o se espere que lo hagan). Esperar que el oro baje mientras los M3 se inflan es no comprender de que va el juego.



El multiplicador de la M1 no dice precisamente que venga inflación, sino todo lo contrario. La inflación la tuvimos los años pasados.


----------



## Buster (16 Mar 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Oro a 2.000 dólares? Citi cree que podría explotar al alza a partir de 2009 - 887998 - 27/11/08 - elEconomista.es



Lo preocupante es que un estratega jefe de una entidad como Citi hable de revueltas sociales e incluso guerras.

¿Alguien vio la serie "Jericho"? El oro no aparecía para nada.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Mar 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El multiplicador de la M1 no dice precisamente que venga inflación, sino todo lo contrario. La inflación la tuvimos los años pasados.



El dinero no ha llegado a la calle (M1), sin embargo las otras formas de dinero M2, M3 etc... se apilan como una tsunami haciendo presión antes de estallar:







Esto ha de reventar por algún lado, y cuando lo haga conoceremos lo que se siente viviendo en una república bananera con hiperinflación .


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Tengo fundadas razones para pensar que eso no es cierto y quiero compartirlas con el resto de la gente por si alguien se está pensando el comprar metales para prepararse para la anunciada hecatombe. (anunciada pero no se sabe para cuándo)
> ...... de pago algo que sólo tienen unas pocas familias en el mundo?
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El multiplicador de la M1 no dice precisamente que venga inflación, sino todo lo contrario. La inflación la tuvimos los años pasados.




Estás de broma ¿no?

Mira esta otra, que es la importante:







Y aquí tienes una explicación que me parece correcta:

M1 Money Supply vs. M1 Money Multiplier: Offsetting Factors (Mid January 2009)

En cuanto los bancos suelten masa monetaria se va a armar una buena.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Lo preocupante es que un estratega jefe de una entidad como Citi hable de revueltas sociales e incluso guerras.
> 
> ¿Alguien vio la serie "Jericho"? El oro no aparecía para nada.



Lo preocupante es que un ignorante que no sabe nada de política monetaria (como ya se demostró ampliamente en otros hilos), nos venga aquí a dar lecciones abriendo hilos con estupideces.

Pero es verdad que argumenta usted de maravilla. Seguro que Bernanke vio la serie "Jericho" y por eso hace lo que hace...

¿No tiene usted sentido del ridículo?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> Verá, Buster, voy a dejarle otro punto de vista,...



Newajos nos dice aquí grandes verdades. La historia es impredecible. Lo único que podemos preveer y prepararnos para ello son los riesgos. También sabemos que el sistema monetario actual está condenado pero la forma en que tomará el colapso lo desconocemos.

Os recomiendo el último libro de Nassim Taleb "Black Swan" que va de esto. Y el anterior "Fooled by randomness" que le va al pelo a Buster.


----------



## Buster (16 Mar 2009)

La diferencia entre Newarjos y Monster es que Monster da por condenado el sistema monetario sin remisión mientras que Newarjos no.

En eso Newarjos demuestra inteligencia mientras que Monster sólo demuestra prepotencia y arrogancia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> La diferencia entre Newarjos y Monster es que Monster da por condenado el sistema monetario sin remisión mientras que Newarjos no.
> 
> En eso Newarjos demuestra inteligencia mientras que Monster sólo demuestra prepotencia y arrogancia.



Y usted demuestra complejo, ignorancia y envidia. Que le vamos a hacer. Realmente siento su situación personal que debe de ser muy penosa.

Jamás he dicho que "el sistema monetario esté condenado sin remisión". Aunque haya hiperinflación y todo lo que venga, habrá un sistema monetario. Simplemente las divisas actuales van a devaluarse inexorablemente y algo las suplantará. Probablemente el sistema monetario tenga que cambiar de forma importante. 

Mi querido Busted, no hace falta que distorsione lo que escribo. A diferencia de usted los demás saben leerme.


----------



## Buster (16 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jamás he dicho que "el sistema monetario esté condenado sin remisión".
> 
> no hace falta que distorsione lo que escribo.





> También sabemos que el sistema monetario actual está condenado



No, no hace falta que distorsione. Lo dices demasiado clarito.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> No, no hace falta que distorsione. Lo dices demasiado clarito.



En efecto. No sabe leer.

En la cita hablo del sistema monetario actual, tal como existe.

Por supuesto que habrá otro sistema monetario que lo suplante...probablemente basado en el patrón oro.


----------



## Buster (16 Mar 2009)

Pues si el señorito Monsterenculador se pone en plan fino se aclara el tema y listo...

La diferencia entre Newarjos y Monster es que Monster da por condenado el sistema monetario actual sin remisión mientras que Newarjos no.

En eso Newarjos demuestra inteligencia mientras que Monster sólo demuestra prepotencia y arrogancia.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Mar 2009)

Buster tu problema es que criticas pero no aportas nada. 

En vez de aportar llamas prepotentes a los que explican pacientemente sus opiniones y el porqué llegaron a tales conclusiones. A esos leemos y no el ruido de fondo que son tus perretas aniñadas. Diría que eres chica por tu falta de creatividad.


----------



## Buster (16 Mar 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Buster tu problema es que criticas pero no aportas nada.
> 
> En vez de aportar llamas prooptentes a los que explican pacientemente sus opiniones y el porqué llegaron a tales conclusiones. A esos leemos y no el ruido de fondo que son tus perretas aniñadas. Diría que eres chica por tu falta de creatividad.



Critico la prepotencia de los que no admiten que sus conclusiones puedan estar equivocadas. Si te parece mal, lo siento, pero te aguantas. 

Ya me han dicho que no tengo ni un duro y ahora que soy chica.

Desde luego, como para fiarse de vuestras conclusiones, de verdad.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Mar 2009)

hubo una época en que la sal tenía mucho valor, el que hubiese guardado sal...


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> La diferencia entre Newarjos y Monster es que Monster da por condenado el sistema monetario actual sin remisión mientras que Newarjos no.



No exactamente. No se trata de si lo doy por condenado o no. Lo que he dicho es que nadie puede saber a ciencia cierta qué va a pasar y cómo. En cosas tan complejas y que abarcan tantas variables es imposible hacer predicciones siquiera aproximadas. Por eso entiendo que sería un inconsciente si en mi situación no me preparo lo mejor que pueda. Y que la Historia, cuyo fin erroneamente se anticipó Fukuyama a anunciar, nos puede deparar muchas sorpresas desagradables y nos da valioisas lecciones. Lo que ha pasado 99 veces no tiene por qué pasar 100, pero es bastante probable que así sea.

Y entiendo que los metales suben y bajan, como todo, pero la experiencia histórica nos dice que, cuando menos, mantienen su valor con menos riesgo que cualquier otro medio que se quiera concebir para conservar en el tiempo el valor de nuestro trabajo, y ya he dicho que me fastidia enormemente tener que romperme la cabeza pensando en cuál es la mejor manera. Bolsa no, las empresas quiebran y su valor pasa a ser cero, y más en la situación actual, y además no me gusta que me cobren comisiones por nada. Inmobiliaria ni de coña. Arte? Tendría que fiarme de mi gusto, y no me da para un Picasso... ¿Sellos? ¿Letras del Tesoro de rating A+ de la champions lig? Pueden quebrar los estados, el dinero puede no valer nada, pueden pasar cientos de cosas malas... Vale, es una apuesta si se quiere, pero me da la impresión de que en la carrera que se está corriendo los metales son purasangres árabes y todo lo demás percherones y mulos. 

Y, principalmente, ni los bancos, ni los estados, ni los sinvergüenzas que dirigen el cotarro en general quieren que atesoremos metales preciosos. Salir del sucio sistema ya es motivo suficiente para hacerlo.

Sin duda mi manera de anticiparme a lo que pueda pasar responde al temor de que pase, pero también al deseo de que pase. Temo la hiperinflación, pero también la deseo porque tengo una hipoteca de 195000 y una deflación prolongada me da terror. Además, no me gusta el sistema. El paternalismo y las buenas intenciones no son más que una venda para disimular el inmenso latrocinio del que somos víctimas los pocos que seguimos yendo a trabajar, y del que han sido víctimas los que ya no. 
De verdad: deseo el reset. 

Sin duda: es posible que me equivoque.


----------



## Aferro (16 Mar 2009)

Hola.
Newarjos Lakedaimonios, el de verbo fácil. Aquiles, el de los pies ligeros. Los griegos, de hermosas glebas. Hector, el de tremolante casco, etc..
Cuanto tiempo que no hablaba de epíteos epicos. Desde 8 de EGB nada menos. )

Yo, como no se que va a pasar, dedico un pequeño excedente del sueldo a comprar algo de plata. Creo que es mala opción. El tiempo lo dirá.

Saludos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 Mar 2009)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Newarjos Lakedaimonios, el de verbo fácil. Aquiles, el de los pies ligeros. Los griegos, de hermosas glebas. Hector, el de tremolante casco, etc..
> Cuanto tiempo que no hablaba de epíteos epicos. Desde 8 de EGB nada menos. )
> 
> ...



Los griegos de cóncavas naves...

Hoy los chavales de ESO no saben nada de eso, ni falta que les hace, les basta con saber quien quedó finalista en GH. Lo digo por si alguien confía en que las nuevas generaciones nos salven de la crisis.

Yo guardo algo de oro y plata. Poco. Espero no tener que usarlo nunca y dejarlo como modesta herencia a mis hijos.


----------



## Fausto (16 Mar 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Los griegos de cóncavas naves...
> 
> Hoy los chavales de ESO no saben nada de eso, ni falta que les hace, les basta con saber quien quedó finalista en GH. Lo digo por si alguien confía en que las nuevas generaciones nos salven de la crisis.
> 
> Yo guardo algo de oro y plata. Poco. Espero no tener que usarlo nunca y dejarlo como modesta herencia a mis hijos.



Sin duda, tus hijos tienen la suerte de tener un padre con cabeza.


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (16 Mar 2009)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Newarjos Lakedaimonios, el de verbo fácil. Aquiles, el de los pies ligeros. Los griegos, de hermosas glebas. Hector, el de tremolante casco, etc..
> Cuanto tiempo que no hablaba de epíteos epicos. Desde 8 de EGB nada menos. )
> 
> ...



Apolo, el que hiere de lejos...

Tengo más de mil CDs comprados antes de 2000, intento venderlos y nadie los quiere, porque ahora son gratis total... también una colección de miles de LPs... Y hace más de tres años que no tengo tocadiscos... En mi biblioteca hay cientos de libros que no he leído, porque me resulta más fácil y cómodo leer en el Libro Electrónico los libros que me bajo... Sin duda son malas inversiones. Me da en la nariz que mis monedas no lo son tanto... No sé si me explico.

Un saludo


----------



## Aferro (16 Mar 2009)

Hola.
Pero que te quiten lo bailado. Lo que has disfrutado coleccionando y comprando libros (a mi me pasa igual) no tiene precio.
Espero que las moneditas que he podido comprar queden olvidadas y unicamente me acuerde de ellas para darselas a mi hijo. Buena señal será.
Saludos.


----------



## eduenca (16 Mar 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El multiplicador de la M1 no dice precisamente que venga inflación, sino todo lo contrario. La inflación la tuvimos los años pasados.




El TIPs spread de los bonos a 10 años nos está indicando inflación futura del 1%.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El TIPs spread de los bonos a 10 años nos está indicando inflación futura del 1%.



Realmente eres un fantástico.

Los tipos de los bonos lo único que indican es que el personal está cagado y no sabe donde meter la pasta. Querer ver más allá que eso es la receta perfecta para pegarse un hostión.


----------



## Gamu (16 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Realmente eres un fantástico.
> 
> Los tipos de los bonos lo único que indican es que el personal está cagado y no sabe donde meter la pasta. Querer ver más allá que eso es la receta perfecta para pegarse un hostión.




prefieren meter la pasta en bonos, que tenerla en el banco. 

Los bonos USA están casi en rentabilidad negativa, la gente esta usando la FED como sucursal bancaria....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> prefieren meter la pasta en bonos, que tenerla en el banco.
> 
> Los bonos USA están casi en rentabilidad negativa, la gente esta usando la FED como sucursal bancaria....



Exactamente es a eso a lo que me refiero. 

Lo que muchos no han entendido aún a estas alturas es que los analisis clásicos están totalmente desfasados en el momento actual.


----------



## Buster (16 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo que muchos no han entendido aún a estas alturas es que los analisis clásicos están totalmente desfasados en el momento actual.



Y yo incluiría el oro.

A lo largo de la historia se ha venido usando la plata y el oro para pequeños pagos pero en ningún momento ha habido 6.000 millones de personas habitando el mundo.

Y quiero recalcar lo de pequeños pagos.

Si en el futuro se usase el oro, ¿cuánto haría falta reunir y cómo para pagar una vivienda?


----------



## pioneer (16 Mar 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> El título no tiene sentido. El oro es dinero, nada puede sustituirse a sí mismo.



Si el oro es dinero es por convencionalismo, no por gracia divina. Con lo cual nadie puede decir que eso no pueda cambiar.

Y esa frase de tan manida ya parece un mantra.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Si en el futuro se usase el oro, ¿cuánto haría falta reunir y cómo para pagar una vivienda?



En un mundo sin dinero bancario "virtual" la vivienda nunca costaría mas del sueldo de 5 años, precio histórico.

Los precios que hemos visto son fruto de la ingeniería fiinanciera del crédito que monetiza riqueza futura que nunca se va a producir. Con el oro este truco prestidigitador de trilero resultaría imposible.




pioneer dijo:


> Si el oro es dinero es por convencionalismo, no por gracia divina.



Siento disentir. No existe ningún convencionalismo que se puede abolir para que el oro deje de ser aceptado universalmente como medio de pago. Si así fuese La Banca ya se hubiese desembarazado de esta "Kryptonita" ta molesta y de tan recalcitrante competidor. Sí existe con el dinero fiduciario que se impone por decreto ley y desaparece con la autoridad que lo impuso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo incluiría el oro.
> 
> A lo largo de la historia se ha venido usando la plata y el oro para pequeños pagos pero en ningún momento ha habido 6.000 millones de personas habitando el mundo.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué en el futuro? ¿Por qué pequeños pagos? Hoy puedes comprar una vivienda con varios kilos de oro que puedes llevar encima si el vendedor está de acuerdo con esta forma de pago. 

SI lo que quieres decir es que no habrá oro para todo el mundo, creo que ya te hemos respondido mil veces a eso. Bastaría una moneda realmente respaldad por oro físico auditable.


----------



## Germain (16 Mar 2009)

Ye nanos, me habéis convencido, he estado tirando la pasta en algo que no vale para nada así que voy a regalar mis onzas. Qué tonto he sido!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

pioneer dijo:


> Si el oro es dinero es por convencionalismo, no por gracia divina. Con lo cual nadie puede decir que eso no pueda cambiar.
> 
> Y esa frase de tan manida ya parece un mantra.



No es un mantra.

El oro (de inversión) está considerado legalmente como una divisa. ¿Por qué te crees que no paga IVA?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Ye nanos, me habéis convencido, he estado tirando la pasta en algo que no vale para nada así que voy a regalar mis onzas. Qué tonto he sido!



Cuidado que ellos son los primeros en poner el cazo...ya conocemos el caso de Votin...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Yo no entiendo estos debates.

Si se utilizara el oro como moneda alguien, en algún momento, prestaría su oro a otra persona, ese préstamo quedaría reflejado en un documento y tarde o temprano ese documento comenzaría a utilizarse como medio de pago.

Y ya hemos vuelto al papel moneda.

De verdad que no entiendo esa obsesión con el oro, ¿por qué hay que respaldar la base monetaria con oro?, ya puestos podemos respaldarla con trozos de piedra lunar, cuyas existencias en este planeta son limitadas.


----------



## Germain (16 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuidado que ellos son los primeros en poner el cazo...ya conocemos el caso de Votin...



Monster, que estás muy equivocado tío, son seres de luz que han venido a iluminarnos. Regala tu oro a cambio de papeles, o dáselo a tus amigos rumanos. Haz feliz a la gente.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (17 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo esa obsesión con el oro, ¿por qué hay que respaldar la base monetaria con oro?



Porque de otro modo el que tiene el monopolio de imprimir dinero sin respaldar roba a voluntad mediante la emisión descontrolada del mismo. Es lo que hace un falsificador de billetes.

Predcisamente fue el oro el que dió valor al papel moneda y no al revés. Las víctimas del timo no recordáis como se ha llegado la dinero-papel sin respaldo alguno... PROMESAS DE PAGO EN ORO ROTAS UNILATERALMENTE, así es como se llegó. El dinero que hoy existe en todas sus formas es varias veces superior a la producción mundial anual de bienes y servicios. 

Los adoradores del becerro de papel de cagar vais a descubrir el verdadero uso de la celulosa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo no entiendo estos debates.
> 
> Si se utilizara el oro como moneda alguien, en algún momento, prestaría su oro a otra persona, ese préstamo quedaría reflejado en un documento y tarde o temprano ese documento comenzaría a utilizarse como medio de pago.
> 
> ...



Un documento de pago respaldado por oro es dinero honesto, almenos tan honesto como los que firman y avalan el documento. Así se hacia en otros tiempos.

El problema surge cuando el mismo oro sirve para respaldar muchos documentos de pago idénticos. EL problema verdadero ocurre cuando no se controla ni existe transparencia de cuantos de estos documentos de pago existen respaldados por el mismo y único lingote de oro.


----------



## Nico (17 Mar 2009)

Quiero recordarles algo. El oro era relativamente abundante en América y NO se usaba como moneda !!

En América el oro era de uso nobiliario y estético pero las "monedas" eran otras:

- Las mantas de lana.
- Hachas de cobre o bronce.
- Semillas de chocolate.

Y, obviamente, las llamas en la zona donde existían.

Estas tres monedas tenían la virtud de combinar "reserva de valor" a la par que "usabilidad".

Indirectamente otra de sus virtudes era que, al ser consumibles o desgastables, evitaban la acumulación exagerada.

Es algo similar al caso de los cigarrillos (o las drogas) en las cárceles. Una moneda que se demanda (por lo tanto tiene valor) y al mismo tiempo se consume, con lo que mantiene el circuito económico "aceitado" sin necesidad de generar INFLACION.

El eventual problema del oro y la plata es que, por su ESCASEZ no pueden ser usados para una ECONOMIA CRECIENTE porque serían permanentemente DEFLACIONARIOS.

- Qué sentido tendría construir una casa o una fábrica si, dado que "sumo" bienes a la economía pero la masa monetaria no crece, lo que me pagarían al final sería MENOS ?

En cambio, con monedas susceptibles de aumentar su circulación, podrían darse épocas de faltante monetario en circulación pero serían rápidamente cubiertos (más fabricación de mantas de lana, más búsqueda de semillas de chocolate o siembra del mismo, más búsqueda y extracción del cobre para más herramientas).

Al mismo tiempo, el solo transcurrir del tiempo, iría "limando" naturalmente las existencias de dinero en las épocas de menos movimiento económico (polillas comiéndose las mantas, hachas perdidas en el bosque, semillas de chocolate convertidas en bebida)

- Por que Incas, Aztecas o Mayas NO USARON ni el oro ni la plata como moneda ?

Sencillamente porque pudieron estructurar un sistema económico más eficiente utilizando como moneda elementos que, al mismo tiempo, GENERABAN MAS TRABAJO y mantenían en si misma la economía en marcha.

Tengan en cuenta este detalle porque, una tonelada de arroz es TANTO O MAS VALIOSA que el oro y, frente al hambre, estaría mucho más dispuesto a vender mi notebook por comida que por oro.

Que, si la situación es bastante estable, podría recibir oro para luego ir a comprar comida ?... tal vez.

Pero... para qué perder tiempo en DOS TRANSACCIONES (te recibo el oro y me voy a buscar comida) si podría solucionarlo en UN SOLO PASO recibiendo la comida directamente ?

Esto lo señalo no por desconocer que oro y plata pueden servir *como UNO de los elementos de transacción*, sino para hacerles notar que *NO SON LOS UNICOS* y que, por lo tanto, *su valor siempre tendrá un "techo" vinculado a sus productos sustitutos*.

Ahora una reflexión... por razones de EQUILIBRIO NATURAL un trabajador estándar tiene que ganar un sueldo que, como mínimo, le permite ALIMENTARSE.

Si esto no fuera así, al final moriría y desaparecería la especie.

- Estamos hasta aquí ?

Entonces, en cualquier sistema que llega a su equilibrio (aún asumiendo que mucha gente sobrante se muriese), siempre llegaría el momento en que, los habitantes finales de este "sistema hipotético" tienen que ganar con su trabajo el equivalente a su comida (e incluso un poco más, ya que tiene que vestirse y dormir en algún sitio).

Jamás el oro podrá tener un valor MAYOR al que pueda ser pagado a una persona para su alimentación diaria. Punto.

En el instante en que el oro EXCEDA ese valor teórico de subsistencia, entonces CUALQUIER OTRO BIEN se convierte en moneda y, al haber un "valor" más demandado, el oro bajaría su precio hasta el punto de EQUILIBRIO.

Busquen la equivalencia que quieran pero, en un punto dado, el "precio" del arroz, trigo, carne, lana o algodón y del oro se RELACIONAN como sustitutos de valor.

No me atrevo a calcular ese punto de equilibrio (que puede ser diferente en diferente circunstancias seguramente) pero no es infinito.

Algunos realizan un peregrino cálculo en virtud del cual sustituyen toda la masa monetaria mundial por oro y les da un precio loco de U$S 250.000 el gramo o la onza.

Dígoles que NO. Mucho antes el "valor sustituto" de la comida, vestido o vivienda le ponen un techo.

El oro TIENE muchísimos sustitutos y, por lo tanto, no es el UNICO valor de intercambio y, su "precio techo" ni de lejos es tan elevado como algunos piensan aqui.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (17 Mar 2009)

Nico dijo:


> El eventual problema del oro y la plata es que, por su ESCASEZ no pueden ser usados para una ECONOMIA CRECIENTE porque serían permanentemente DEFLACIONARIOS.



Ya estamos con el coco de la deflación. Es impresionanate el trabajo que han hecho los bancos estampillarios propagando el miedo a todo lo que no sea inflar y reinflar, robar y volver a robar.

La economía CRECIENTE de la que hablas es una ilusión, se mantuvo mientraas se pudo traer dinero del futuro. Una vez agotada la base crediticia ya vemos lo fácil que le resulta colapsar.

Yo veo bien que el oro sirva para limitar el crecimiento económico. Elo oro sería un limitador natural del crédito que conduciría a una economía sostenible.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Quiero recordarles algo. El oro era relativamente abundante en América y NO se usaba como moneda !!
> (...)
> - Por que Incas, Aztecas o Mayas NO USARON ni el oro ni la plata como moneda ?



Creo que te respondes a ti mismo.

Por una parte no parece que fuesen sociedades financieramente avanzadas (ni en otros aspectos....tampoco utilizaban la rueda...). Por otro, el oro y la plata tal vez eran demasiado abundantes (relativamente) y tampoco había necesidad de una divisa universal para transacciones con otras culturas.

Googleando el tema, aquí he encontrado esto:



> Entre los españoles que se hallaron en aquel buen lance estuvo uno que se llamó Gonzalo Bernal (mayordomo que fue después de Pedro de Hinojosa), el cual, poco después del registro, hablando un día de Diego Centeno (famoso caballero) y de otra mucha gente noble dijo:
> 
> "Las minas prometen tanta riqueza que, a pocos años que se labren, valdrá más el hierro que la plata".
> 
> Este pronostico vi yo cumplido los años de 1554 y 55. Que en la guerra de Francisco Hernández Girón valió una herradura de caballo cinco pesos (que son seis ducados) y una de mula cuatro pesos, dos clavos de herrar un tomín (que son 56 maravedís). Vi comprar un par de borceguíes en 36 ducados, una mano de papel en 4 ducados, la vara de grana fina de Valencia a 60 ducados. Y a este respecto los paños finos de Segovia y las sedas y lienzos y las demás mercaderías de España.


----------



## Gamu (18 Mar 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo incluiría el oro.
> 
> A lo largo de la historia se ha venido usando la plata y el oro para pequeños pagos pero en ningún momento ha habido 6.000 millones de personas habitando el mundo.
> 
> ...



el palacio de Buckinghan fue comprado por 28000 soberanos de oro, inicialmente era un hotel. Tiene unas 700 habitaciones en pleno centro de Londres

Un piso normal, en una zona normal, no deberia valer más de 20-50 soberanos, que contienen unos 7,32 gramos de oro cada uno. O sea unas 12 onzas de oro. Si tenemos en cuenta la mejora de la productividad de la industria minera en la ecuación, posiblemente serían unas 50 onzas de oro el precio "lógico" por un piso de calidad.

Sobre el debate de la necesidad de usar el oro como método de respaldo de la moneda, en realidad no hay debate. Es completemente cierto que se podría usar cualquier cosa como respaldo de una moneda. Pero lo único que todo el mundo esta de acuerdo que vale mucho, y que cumple funciones necesarias, como ser facilmente transportable, almacenable, y divisible, es el oro.

Si los líderes mundiales no logran ponerse de acuerdo en crear una divisa mundial, es probable que cada recurso natural valioso tenga su moneda a la que respaldar, me explico: los productores de petroleo crearan su "petrodolar" que estará respaldado por un tipo de cambio fijo respecto del petroleo, los productores de gas tendrán su "gaseuro", los que producen plata tendran su "pesoplata", los que producen oro, .... y así cada uno el suyo. 

Un recurso natural que todo el mundo quiere es un respaldo potente a una divisa, y el oro es el mejor de todos ellos, aceptado por todo el mundo.


----------



## andion (18 Mar 2009)

Instituto Juan de Mariana: El oro vuelve a brillar



> En cambio, durante las épocas deflacionarias el crédito se contrae, con lo que todos los activos caen de precio, salvo los más líquidos. Y es que los activos tienen que venderse (o liquidarse) para pagar deudas. La gente quiere captar dinero, y lo único que puede ofrecer son sus activos, que, obviamente, se deprecian frente al dinero. *Por eso mismo el oro exhibe un buen comportamiento durante las épocas deflacionarias: porque es dinero y se demanda como el activo más líquido en el que conservar valor*. Por mucho oro que se venda en el mercado, siempre encuentra un comprador dispuesto a adquirirlo con un escaso descuento.
> 
> Por supuesto, podría objetarse que lo que necesitan los inversores para saldar sus deudas son dólares, euros o yenes, no lingotes de oro, y que por tanto la contracción del crédito sólo explicaría la revaloración de esas divisas, no la del oro. Pero precisamente aquí es donde *se demuestra que el metal amarillo es más líquido que el papel moneda*: quienes adquieren dólares, euros o yenes no confían en que estas divisas sean seguras durante el proceso deflacionario y consideran que el oro es un mejor refugio y una mejor reserva de valor. Por eso, tras adquirir las divisas las transforman rápidamente en oro.
> 
> ¿Qué temen los inversores para incurrir en tal práctica? Recordemos que las divisas no son más que un pasivo de un banco central cuyo valor éste se compromete defender. ¿Y cómo ejecuta esta labor? Con sus activos, que en su mayor parte consisten en deuda pública. *La contracción crediticia que estamos sufriendo amenaza con ocasionar impagos no sólo de familias y empresas, sino de gobiernos*. En este caso, el banco central quebraría y su divisa sufriría un proceso hiperinflacionario en el que *sólo podría conservarse la liquidez a través del oro*.


----------



## Furby (18 Mar 2009)

Yo, desde mis modestos conocimientos, le veo un problema al oro: la distribución caprichosa de la extracción del mismo por la geografía.

Pongamos Japón, que es la segunda potencia económica mundial y apenas tiene reservas naturales de oro, lo que le daría una desventaja puramente aleatoria (otro país con reservas de oro tendría suerte fuese su economía eficiente o no, por contra).

¿Cómo solucionar esto?

La única solución que le veo a este problema sería que la extracción de oro fuera controlada por un organismo internacional pero dudo que ningún país fuera a renunciar a la soberanía sobre la producción de este metal en su territorio nacional.

Se agradecen opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## carloszorro (18 Mar 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Yo, desde mis modestos conocimientos, le veo un problema al oro: la distribución caprichosa de la extracción del mismo por la geografía.
> 
> Pongamos Japón, que es la segunda potencia económica mundial y apenas tiene reservas naturales de oro, lo que le daría una desventaja puramente aleatoria (otro país con reservas de oro tendría suerte fuese su economía eficiente o no, por contra).
> 
> ...



cuando el dolar deje de ser la moneda refugio,paises como china que tienen $ pero pocas reservas de oro tendran que hacer algo asi como cambiar sus $ por lingotes


----------



## andion (19 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> cuando el dolar deje de ser la moneda refugio,paises como china que tienen $ pero pocas reservas de oro tendran que hacer algo asi como cambiar sus $ por lingotes



China es el principal productor mundial de oro.


----------



## Usillos (19 Mar 2009)

Los principales productores son Sudáfrica, Usa, Rusia, Australia, Canadá y China por este orden si no me equivoco.


----------



## Gamu (19 Mar 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Yo, desde mis modestos conocimientos, le veo un problema al oro: la distribución caprichosa de la extracción del mismo por la geografía.
> 
> Pongamos Japón, que es la segunda potencia económica mundial y apenas tiene reservas naturales de oro, lo que le daría una desventaja puramente aleatoria (otro país con reservas de oro tendría suerte fuese su economía eficiente o no, por contra).
> 
> ...




hombre, pero ¿alguien ha dicho que se tenga que intercambiar oro por bienes?

Obviamente lo que los aurofilos proponen es volver al patrón oro. 

Los japos, y el resto de paises que no tienen minas de oro, conseguirían oro para su divisa mediante el intercambio de bienes y servicios por divisa extranjera respaldada por oro, y pidiendo que le cambien esas divisas por oro cada X tiempo. Así de simple. 

Ahora mismo lo que pasa es que la gente le cambia bienes y servicios a los USA a cambio de papelitos de dolar. Lo cual se parece mucho al timo de la estampita.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2009)

andion dijo:


> China es el principal productor mundial de oro.



Madrid 20 de noviembre 2008 (OroyFinanzas) - El banco central de China, estudia aumentar por siete sus reservas de oro, con el fin de diversificar los riesgos, indicó en su edición de ayer el Guangzhou Daily, uno de los diarios chinos con mayor tirada.

China tiene intención de elevar sus reservas de oro de las 600 toneladas oficiales (menos del 1% de las reservas en divisas) hasta las 4.000 toneladas, según publico el diario Guangzhou Daily, citando fuentes provenientes de Hong Kong pero sin dar más detalles.Los EEUU poseen oficialmente 8.133 toneladas de oro en sus reservas, Alemania posee 3.400 toneladas, Francia 2.560, Italia 2.450 y España 281 toneladas. 

El gigante asiático posee las mayores reservas en divisas de todo el mundo, A finales de septiembre, paso. a ser el principal poseedor de deuda de EEUU. El gigante asiático se sitúa como el principal tenedor extranjero de deuda pública de Estados Unidos, superando a Japón. China suma 585.000 millones de dólares en bonos estadounidenses, contra los 573.200 millones que acumula Japón.


----------



## Obi (19 Mar 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Yo, desde mis modestos conocimientos, le veo un problema al oro: la distribución caprichosa de la extracción del mismo por la geografía.
> 
> Pongamos Japón, que es la segunda potencia económica mundial y apenas tiene reservas naturales de oro, lo que le daría una desventaja puramente aleatoria (otro país con reservas de oro tendría suerte fuese su economía eficiente o no, por contra).
> 
> ¿Cómo solucionar esto? La única solución que le veo a este problema sería que la extracción de oro fuera controlada por un organismo internacional pero dudo que ningún país fuera a renunciar a la soberanía sobre la producción de este metal en su territorio nacional.



Tus razonamientos son interesantes. Lo de que un organismo internacional controle la extracción se me hace del todo imposible. Ningún país que posea oro va a dejar que “extranjeros” metan las manos en sus intereses. De todas formas el oro es más abundante y está mejor repartido que, por ejemplo, el platino. Y no olvides que extraerlo es costoso. Hoy día, se calcula una media de más de 300 dólares de costo minero por onza. Por lo menos hay que trabajar para conseguirlo, no como con los billetes de papel; cuyo costo de producción es 0. Además, me parece que si un país extractor no se molesta en crecer económicamente haciendo otras cosas, el día que el oro de sus minas se agote irá a la ruina; y el oro estará en las manos de países que si hacen cosas útiles. No se si estos razonamientos son válidos. Se agradecen aportaciones.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

300 dólares por onza....
Pues qué quiere que le diga, al precio que es previsible que alcance el oro quizá compense. Me acaba de dar una idea para rodar la próxima entrega de Mad Max en suelo patrio. Miles de parados moviendo toneladas de tierra en las Médulas, en el sur de Lugo y en Asturias. Hace 2000 años los romanos obtuvieron miles de kilos de oro en esos lugares, con procedimientos rudimentarios y a razón de 1 gramo/tonelada de tierra removida.
Eso si, introdujeron las castañas y los zuecos para alimentar a los mineros y evitar que muriesen a causa de la humedad. Vayan comprando Katiuskas, nos harán falta a todos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Mar 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Pongamos Japón, que es la segunda potencia económica mundial y apenas tiene reservas naturales de oro, lo que le daría una desventaja puramente aleatoria (otro país con reservas de oro tendría suerte fuese su economía eficiente o no, por contra).



Pero si el dólar es aun peor: sale de la "mina" única de la Reserva Federal Norteamericana y ningún otro pais los puede producir.

El monopolio yanqui del dólar pone en desventaja al mundo entero que se ve obligado a rendirle sus recursos a cambio de su papel para poder funcionar en la economía.

El oro está mucho mas repartido y además su cantidad es prácticamente fija y no se fabrica a voluntad. No hay color!


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero si el dólar es aun peor: sale de la "mina" única de la Reserva Federal Norteamericana y ningún otro pais los puede producir.



No estoy tan seguro, Sr Putin. Hace años leí un artículo en el que se mencionaba que los iraníes habían comprado en Suiza unas máquinas para emitir billetes con el pretexto de que las mismas tenían una tecnología avanzada que evitaba la falsificación del papel moneda. Pero curiosamente eran las mismas que usaban los americanos para la emisión de dólares. La elección fue deliberada e inundaron el mercado de billetes de 100 dólares falsos que era prácticamente imposible identificar.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro, Sr Putin. Hace años leí un artículo en el que se mencionaba que los iraníes habían comprado en Suiza unas máquinas para emitir billetes con el pretexto de que las mismas tenían una tecnología avanzada que evitaba la falsificación del papel moneda. Pero curiosamente eran las mismas que usaban los americanos para la emisión de dólares. La elección fue deliberada e inundaron el mercado de billetes de 100 dólares falsos que era prácticamente imposible identificar.



El problema es que la inmensa mayoría de los dólares existen en forma de bits, no de papel, lo que empeora aun mas las cosas.


----------



## Mochuelo (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro, Sr Putin. Hace años leí un artículo en el que se mencionaba que los iraníes habían comprado en Suiza unas máquinas para emitir billetes con el pretexto de que las mismas tenían una tecnología avanzada que evitaba la falsificación del papel moneda. Pero curiosamente eran las mismas que usaban los americanos para la emisión de dólares. La elección fue deliberada e inundaron el mercado de billetes de 100 dólares falsos que era prácticamente imposible identificar.



¿iranies?, yo vi un reportaje donde afirmaban que eran los coreanos del norte.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

Fuesen los iraníes o los coreanos, es indiferente. Tienen la misma legitimidad para emitir los dólares que el mismísimo Ben Bernake, puesto que en ambos casos esa emisión no está respaldada por el PIB, ni por el oro, ni por ningún bien tangible o intangible que podamos identificar.


----------



## Gamu (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Fuesen los iraníes o los coreanos, es indiferente. Tienen la misma legitimidad para emitir los dólares que el mismísimo Ben Bernake, puesto que en ambos casos esa emisión no está respaldada por el PIB, ni por el oro, ni por ningún bien tangible o intangible que podamos identificar.




¿no aceptamos portaaviones y misiles nucleares como bienes tangibles que respalden el dolar?

Porque a este paso, los americanos van a tener severas tentaciones de usar su ejército para coaccionar a la gente para que les compren sus dolares y su deuda. Sino, al tiempo


----------



## Obi (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Fuesen los iraníes o los coreanos, es indiferente. Tienen la misma legitimidad para emitir los dólares que el mismísimo Ben Bernake, puesto que en ambos casos esa emisión no está respaldada por el PIB, ni por el oro, ni por ningún bien tangible o intangible que podamos identificar.



Excelente razonamiento. El dinero que Ben Bernake pueda fabricar no está respaldado por ningún bien tangible. Aquí todo el mundo quiere ser rico pero sin hacer nada útil de cara a los demás. La auténtica riqueza se crea cuando haces algo que es bueno para los otros y ellos te lo recompensan (con oro o con lo que sea). En cambio, los bancos actuales pueden jugar a ser ricos sin tener que hacer absolutamente nada bueno por sus semejantes. Yo no se nada de economía pero me parece que un dinero que se puede fabricar aleatoriamente no puede ser buena moneda. Eso es un fraude, que tarde o temprano tiene que venirse abajo.


----------



## Furby (19 Mar 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero si el dólar es aun peor: sale de la "mina" única de la Reserva Federal Norteamericana y ningún otro pais los puede producir.
> 
> El monopolio yanqui del dólar pone en desventaja al mundo entero que se ve obligado a rendirle sus recursos a cambio de su papel para poder funcionar en la economía.
> 
> El oro está mucho mas repartido y además su cantidad es prácticamente fija y no se fabrica a voluntad. No hay color!



No entiendo, ¿no se "recolecta" oro nuevo cada año de las minas? ¿Supone un porcentaje muy bajo respecto al oro "total" existente? 

Entiendo que el yen guarda cierta relación con el funcionamiento de la economía japonesa. Que el gobierno japonés imprima más o menos billetes es un "asunto" local del país.
No obstante, el que un país tenga la suerte de poseer grandes minas de oro, no guarda relación con nada. Es suerte y da una ventaja competitiva. 

Así, si un país produjera mucha más cantidad de oro anualmente que el resto, podría aumentar legalmente su cantidad de divisa patrón oro, sin que necesariamente su economía creciera => cómo cosecho más oro, puedo imprimir más moneda referenciada al mismo.

Se podría dar la situación, almenos teóricamente, esperpéntica de que el país estuviera en crisis pero a costa de mantener una tasa alta de producción de oro nuevo, siguiera generando valor en su moneda, ¿no? 

Saludos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Mar 2009)

Furby dijo:


> No entiendo, ¿no se "recolecta" oro nuevo cada año de las minas? ¿Supone un porcentaje muy bajo respecto al oro "total" existente?



Xactamente. Apenas sirve para reponer el oro que se gasta en la industria.



Furby dijo:


> Se podría dar la situación, almenos teóricamente, esperpéntica de que el país estuviera en crisis pero a costa de mantener una tasa alta de producción de oro nuevo, siguiera generando valor en su moneda, ¿no?



Si produce oro y la moneda está respaldada por este producto entonces no hay ningún esperpento.

El esperpento es lo que hace EEUU imprimiendo billetes muy por encima de su capacidad productiva. Incluso por encima de la capacidad productiva mundial.


----------



## eduenca (19 Mar 2009)

Furby dijo:


> No entiendo, ¿no se "recolecta" oro nuevo cada año de las minas? ¿Supone un porcentaje muy bajo respecto al oro "total" existente?



El oro consumido por la industria en 2008 fue de 437 toneladas. 

La producción en minas fue de 2.032 toneladas, la venta de oro de bancos centrales 286 toneladas y el oro reciclado 1.377 toneladas, lo que hace un total de 3.695 toneladas de oferta de oro en 2008.

La demanda de este año respecto al 2008 ha experimentado un aumento del 121% en ETFs y del 305% por parte de hedge funds. 

La demanda por parte de la joyería ha caído un 44%, la de la industria un 20% y la de inversión en monedas y lingotes un 8%.

En definitiva, que puesto que el oro de joyería no se consume, ni el de ETFs y hedge funds (que además saldrá al mercado de manera brusca), ni tampoco el de la moneda y lingote de inversión; resulta que consumimos unas 400 toneladas (y bajando) para usos industriales frente a la oferta señalada, que sólo ha descendido un 5% respecto al pasado año.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Mar 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El oro consumido por la industria en 2008 fue de 437 toneladas.
> 
> La producción en minas fue de 2.032 toneladas, la venta de oro de bancos centrales 286 toneladas y el oro reciclado 1.377 toneladas, lo que hace un total de 3.695 toneladas de oferta de oro en 2008.



No entiendo por qué metes las ventas de bancos centrales en la oferta y en el mismo saco que la producción. 

Y si crees razonable hacerlo, entonces ¿por qué no metes también las ventas de oro por parte de entes que no sean los bancos centrales?

Tampoco entiendo como es posible recilar mas oro del que se consume, a menos que sea un fenómeno puntual y otros año no se haya reciclado nada.

Lo único razonable es considerar la masa total de oro disponible en superficie y sus variaciones. Según tus datos la masa aumenta en 2.032 producido - 437 gastado + 1.377 reciclado (raro, raro) = 2.972 toneladas.

La masa total de oro extraido se sitúa en torno a las 140.000 toneladas (datos del 2002). Tenemos pues una "inflación dorada" del 2% referida al 2002. Como la masa de oro hoy es mayor hablamos de una inflación dorada aun menor que eso.

Que casualidad que coincida con la "inflación ideal" propuesta por el BCE


----------



## eduenca (19 Mar 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No entiendo por qué metes las ventas de bancos centrales en la oferta y en el mismo saco que la producción.
> 
> Y si crees razonable hacerlo, entonces ¿por qué no metes también las ventas de oro por parte de entes que no sean los bancos centrales?
> 
> ...



En efecto, no parece coherente el dato del reciclaje si nos ceñimos al uso industrial. Debe de ser que en reciclaje se incluye toda la refundición, y teniendo en cuenta que el uso en joyería en 2008 fue de 2.146 toneladas, sí podría ser coherente, además de que se reciclará también moneda de inversión y lingote. Claro, que en ese caso ese no es oro nuevo, al igual que no es oro nuevo la venta de bancos centrales.

La fuente es gold.org.


----------



## andion (19 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> Madrid 20 de noviembre 2008 (OroyFinanzas) - El banco central de China, estudia aumentar por siete sus reservas de oro, con el fin de diversificar los riesgos, indicó en su edición de ayer el Guangzhou Daily, uno de los diarios chinos con mayor tirada.



Me ratifico en lo dicho....... Que China es el principal productor de oro.


andion dijo:


> China es el principal productor mundial de oro.



China ha aumentado un 70% la producción aurífera en la última década, por el contrario Sudáfrica ha visto reducida a la mitad su producción en el mismo periodo, debido al agotamiento de las minas y a costes de producción más elevados. China ya es el mayor productor mundial de aluminio, zinc y plomo, el segundo más grande de estaño, y está en el top 10 en cobre, níquel y plata.
China se posiciona como 1º productor mundial de oro

China, con sus dólares comprará materias primas ...... el oro ya lo extrae, unas 300 toneladas/año.
4000 toneladas de reservas de oro para un país como China, no es mucho. Y falta saber el tiempo en el que espera alcanzar esas reservas, que es de suponer que será pausado en el tiempo.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2009)

andion dijo:


> Me ratifico en lo dicho....... Que China es el principal productor de oro.
> 
> 
> China ha aumentado un 70% la producción aurífera en la última década, por el contrario Sudáfrica ha visto reducida a la mitad su producción en el mismo periodo, debido al agotamiento de las minas y a costes de producción más elevados. China ya es el mayor productor mundial de aluminio, zinc y plomo, el segundo más grande de estaño, y está en el top 10 en cobre, níquel y plata.
> ...



yo nunca he hablado de produccion,me referia a reservas de oro y en reservas de oro china esta en pelotas si se mira proporcionalmente a sus reservas de divisas $


----------



## andion (19 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> yo nunca he hablado de produccion,me referia a reservas de oro y en reservas de oro china esta en pelotas si se mira proporcionalmente a sus reservas de divisas $



Digo que China no necesita comprar al exterior oro, ya que es el principal productor mundial. 
Con sus $ comprará materias primas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Mar 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Se podría dar la situación, almenos teóricamente, esperpéntica de que el país estuviera en crisis pero a costa de mantener una tasa alta de producción de oro nuevo, siguiera generando valor en su moneda, ¿no?



El Imperio Español, que se declaraba en bancarrota cada docena de años, empobrecido, desindustrializado y asolado por la inflación, suministró la práctica totalidad del oro y plata mundiales durante generaciones.

El oro, como el petróleo, si no se sabe administrar, puede ser la ruina de un país.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Hace años leí un artículo en el que se mencionaba que los iraníes habían comprado en Suiza unas máquinas para emitir billetes con el pretexto de que las mismas tenían una tecnología avanzada que evitaba la falsificación del papel moneda. Pero curiosamente eran las mismas que usaban los americanos para la emisión de dólares. La elección fue deliberada e inundaron el mercado de billetes de 100 dólares falsos que era prácticamente imposible identificar.



Un precedente histórico: la Operación Bernhard.



> Corría el año 1942 cuando en las altas esferas del gobierno alemán se discutían las formas de golpear a Gran Bretaña con métodos alternativos, entre los cuales, el económico resultaba un arma de muy especial y de exquisita importancia. Los ingleses siempre han tomado muy en serio y han manejado con especial cuidado su economía, por lo que un certero golpe en esa área sería muy doloroso e irreparable para ellos. En el Departamento de Sabotaje (Oficina VI) de los servicios de seguridad del Estado, a alguien se le ocurrió la idea de quebrar la economía británica inundando el mercado con una enorme cantidad de papel moneda británico falsificado. Himmler tomó en sus manos la idea y la propuso a Hitler. Alemania estaba sintiendo los efectos del enorme gasto que significaba la guerra en el Frente del Este y en África, por tanto las divisas fuertes que se obtendrían con la venta de moneda falsa, fortalecería la economía del Reich. Se mataban pues dos pájaros de un solo tiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

Vale la pena leerlo, sin duda.
Pero lo que resulta verdaderamente asombroso es ver cómo unos señores que, aparentemente, son norteamericanos inundan el mercado con dólares para provocar la bancarrota de su propio país sin necesidad de recurrir a la falsificación.

El Mayor-SS Bernhard Krüger obedecía órdenes y estaba al servicio del Reich y, en consecuencia, de su país. ¿A quien obedecen y al servicio de qué país trabajan los que está aumentando la masa monetaria de forma exponencial desde hace tiempo? Vean la firma del Sr. Putin, si de algo les ayuda.

No deja de resultar paradójico que el Mayor alemán tenga apellido de moneda bullion. Ese tipo de dinero es más complicado de fabricar.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Mar 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El Imperio Español .... suministró la práctica totalidad del oro y plata mundiales durante generaciones.
> 
> El oro, como el petróleo, si no se sabe administrar, puede ser la ruina de un país.



El problema no fue la administración, fue la desorbitada producción. Producir oro a mansalva es igual que darle a la manivela de imprimir billetes. Hoy en día ya no quedan fuentes de oro disponibles para aumentar apreciablemente las reservas en superficie ya existentes.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2009)

andion dijo:


> Digo que China no necesita comprar al exterior oro, ya que es el principal productor mundial.
> Con sus $ comprará materias primas.



si china(con una produccion de 270 toneladas/año) quiere aumentar sus reservas de oro de 400 toneladas a 6.000 toneladas tendria que quedarse con toda su produccion de aqui hasta el año 2.029.tendra que comprar en el exterior


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> si china(con una produccion de 270 toneladas/año) quiere aumentar sus reservas de oro de 400 toneladas a 6.000 toneladas tendria que quedarse con toda su produccion de aqui hasta el año 2.029.tendra que comprar en el exterior




Yo creo que han comprado un montón de kilos de oro en e-bay hace unos meses. Lo puso a la venta un power-seller que se hacía llamar SOLBESFINEGOLD con un montón de votos positivos.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo creo que han comprado un montón de kilos de oro en e-bay hace unos meses. Lo puso a la venta un power-seller que se hacía llamar SOLBESFINEGOLD con un montón de votos positivos.



al SOLBESFINEGOLD ya le queda poco que regalar


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

Pues la verdad es que poco queda que vender en este país nuestro que ya está, poco más o menos, en concurso de acreedores. Vender el oro hace unos meses, justo antes de la subida fue una idea descabellada y lo pagaremos todos. Por ahí se obtiene liquidez o, aplicando la semántica, por ahí se empieza a liquidar.

Ni siquiera se le dió a los legítimos propietarios de ese oro, que somos todos nosotros, la posibilidad de adquirirlo. Fundir una parte y vender onzas troy con el careto del rey hubiese sido una salida digna y no nos veríamos obligados a comprar moneda extranjera, por ejemplo.

Es significativo que la primera vez que la casa de la moneda acuñó una moneda de oro de una onza troy (corríjame tio gilito si me equivoco) fue con la efigie de Carlos V, el único rey que merecía serlo, entre otros motivos, por no ser español. Pero a diferencia de quien nos gobierna, acertada o equivocadamente, era un hombre de estado, con un sentido irreprochable de la austeridad y la responsabilidad individual.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que poco queda que vender en este país nuestro que ya está, poco más o menos, en concurso de acreedores. Vender el oro hace unos meses, justo antes de la subida fue una idea descabellada y lo pagaremos todos. Por ahí se obtiene liquidez o, aplicando la semántica, por ahí se empieza a liquidar.
> 
> Ni siquiera se le dió a los legítimos propietarios de ese oro, que somos todos nosotros, la posibilidad de adquirirlo. Fundir una parte y vender onzas troy con el careto del rey hubiese sido una salida digna y no nos veríamos obligados a comprar moneda extranjera, por ejemplo.
> 
> Es significativo que la primera vez que la casa de la moneda acuñó una moneda de oro de una onza troy (corríjame tio gilito si me equivoco) fue con la efigie de Carlos V, el único rey que merecía serlo, entre otros motivos, por no ser español. Pero a diferencia de quien nos gobierna, acertada o equivocadamente, era un hombre de estado, con un sentido irreprochable de la austeridad y la responsabilidad individual.



no solo regalaron el oro,lo peor fue decir que ya no era rentable poseerlo
pues si seria una mejor solucion,vendersela a sus dueños(los españoles)con algun tipo de descuento,asi por lo menos se quedaria en el pais


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> no solo regalaron el oro,lo peor fue decir que ya no era rentable poseerlo
> pues si seria una mejor solucion,vendersela a sus dueños(los españoles)con algun tipo de descuento,asi por lo menos se quedaria en el pais



Ese oro se vendió ilegalmente a familiares y amigos. No hay otra explicación.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ese oro se vendió ilegalmente a familiares y amigos. No hay otra explicación.



no me extrañaria


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que poco queda que vender en este país nuestro que ya está, poco más o menos, en concurso de acreedores. Vender el oro hace unos meses, justo antes de la subida fue una idea descabellada y lo pagaremos todos. Por ahí se obtiene liquidez o, aplicando la semántica, por ahí se empieza a liquidar.
> 
> Ni siquiera se le dió a los legítimos propietarios de ese oro, que somos todos nosotros, la posibilidad de adquirirlo. Fundir una parte y vender onzas troy con el careto del rey hubiese sido una salida digna y no nos veríamos obligados a comprar moneda extranjera, por ejemplo.
> 
> Es significativo que la primera vez que la casa de la moneda acuñó una moneda de oro de una onza troy (corríjame tio gilito si me equivoco) fue con la efigie de Carlos V, el único rey que merecía serlo, entre otros motivos, por no ser español. Pero a diferencia de quien nos gobierna, acertada o equivocadamente, era un hombre de estado, con un sentido irreprochable de la austeridad y la responsabilidad individual.



Lo peor del asunto es que no sabemos a quien se le vendió el oro del BdE. En los informes del BdE no se dan detalles. ¿Por qué? Se vende un bien público de forma totalmente opaca. Estoy seguro que de ponerse a la venta pública el oro se hubiese quedado en España. Pero evidentemente el objetivo de la venta era otro.

Por cierto, que la onza castellana es menos que una onza troy (son unos 28,7 g.), y si se refiere a los 8 escudos ("onzas") se acuñaron anteriormente a Carlos V. Seguro que TioGilito nos podrá dar más detalles.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

Parece razonable pensar que muchos ya han cambiado papelitos por oro y ahora, simplemente, se sientan a esperar a que el tinglado caiga por su propio peso. Más les vale que lo tengan a buen recaudo aunque,por mi parte, preferiría que lo guardasen en casa y que les hiciesen visitas de cortesía como la que le hicieron al subnormal de los muñecos, inflándolos a hostias.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, que la onza castellana es menos que una onza troy (son unos 28,7 g.), y si se refiere a los 8 escudos ("onzas") se acuñaron anteriormente a Carlos V. Seguro que TioGilito nos podrá dar más detalles.



Me refería a la moneda de 100 ecus de 1989 que, por otra parte, tengo medio apalabrada. Hay otra de la misma serie, de Felipe II, que tiene un contenido de 1/2 onza troy.


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Me refería a la moneda de 100 ecus de 1989 que, por otra parte, tengo medio apalabrada. Hay otra de la misma serie, de Felipe II, que tiene un contenido de 1/2 onza troy.



Sobre que precio anda la de 100 ecus? Si no es mucha molestia la pregunta.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Me refería a la moneda de 100 ecus de 1989 que, por otra parte, tengo medio apalabrada. Hay otra de la misma serie, de Felipe II, que tiene un contenido de 1/2 onza troy.



de cuanto es la de 100 ecus?? hace un par de semanitas vi en una tienda una moneda de esas de las olimpiadas del 92 de oro de una onza por 700 pavos, si quieres por mp te mando info del sitio
saludos

pd; que coño ¡¡te lo mando por mp aunque no quieras ;-)


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

una cosa, sabeis a cuanto andan los duros de plata??
da igual que sean de Alfonso XII que XIII no? en el contenido en plata digo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> de cuanto es la de 100 ecus?? hace un par de semanitas vi en una tienda una moneda de esas de las olimpiadas del 92 de oro de una onza por 700 pavos, si quieres por mp te mando info del sitio
> saludos
> 
> pd; que coño ¡¡te lo mando por mp aunque no quieras ;-)



buscando en ebay creo que la he econtrado:

http:// c g i .ebay.es/100-Ecu-1989-Carlos-V-Oro-F-N-M-T-COMPLETO_W0QQitemZ390036187849QQihZ026QQcategoryZ43878QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> una cosa, sabeis a cuanto andan los duros de plata??
> da igual que sean de Alfonso XII que XIII no? en el contenido en plata digo.



aqui en bolsa filatelica los venden a 10 euros, pero si te llevas 10 seguro que te los dejan a 8 euros,mira a ver y nos cuentas CALLE DE TOLEDO Nº 14





tienen web busca en el google
saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> aqui en bolsa filatelica los venden a 10 euros, pero si te llevas 10 seguro que te los dejan a 8 euros,mira a ver y nos cuentas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKIS, gracias, queria saber precio orientativo, puede que los consiga por 5 € y queria saber si eran buena compra a ese precio.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> OKIS, gracias, queria saber precio orientativo, puede que los consiga por 5 € y queria saber si eran buena compra a ese precio.



joder tio que buen precio, ¿son de plata? quizas no hablemos de los mismos duros,por el foro los vendian a 10,5


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder tio que buen precio, ¿son de plata? quizas no hablemos de los mismos duros,por el foro los vendian a 10,5



Son 5 pts de Alfonso XII y XIII

y por eso queria saber si todas las 5pts de ambos reyes fueron de plata, que segun he mirado por aqui Monedas de Espaa: Alfonso XII [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ] todas lo son.

Digo quizas porque toy en ello.
Ya avisare si las pillo y por cuanto el lunes ;-)

PD: en contenido en plata a la actual contizacion, ya valen 7,25 €.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Mar 2009)

filatelia zambrano;
esta filatelia al estar muy de paso, tiene unos precios mas bien altos, pero he visto a veces los 20$ de oro (liberty) bien de precio, el dueño tiene otro hermano que tambien se dedica a esto, en el escaparate tiene cosillas majas aunque podrian estar mas baratas(esto esta para guiris mayoritariamente)

joyeria finarte; ya os he hablado de estos , son para mi lo mejor super barato ,el problema es que pocas veces los pillas con mas de dos onzas, pero 20$ st gaudens, 50 pesos mexicanos,8 escudos de oro, 100 coronas austriacas, soberanos(nuevos sin arañar y super brillantes),lo bueno es que no tienes que pasar a preguntar, tienen bastante en el escaparate con precios puestos, aunque dentro tendran mas catalogo,a estos lingotes les podriais encargar

numismatica sanza;
bien , pero no tienen onzas , aunque monedas de isabel II , alfonso XII y XIII,columnarios ,8 escudos y mucha moneda de oro olimpica y a buen precio.
no actualizan los precios muy rapido que digamos, y te puedes valer de eso, la moneda de oro de las olimpiadas esta muy bien de precio, tienen mucho, como vereis los precios de algunas cosas seran muy caros, pero algo siempre encuentras, me lleve por 165 un soberano cuando estaban en munters a 180, no hay truco, supongo que entre tanta moneda el precio no cambio y si no te atiende el dueño..........

saludos


----------



## andion (20 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> si china(con una produccion de 270 toneladas/año) quiere aumentar sus reservas de oro de 400 toneladas a 6.000 toneladas tendria que quedarse con toda su produccion de aqui hasta el año 2.029.tendra que comprar en el exterior





> El nivel actual de reservas de oro en el país es de 600 toneladas, y se planea llevar ese nivel a las 4.000 toneladas



4000 toneladas, no 6000 toneladas.........a 300 TN/año = 13 años.
China planea incrementar sus reservas de oro : Latinforme.com

No digo que no compren los chinos oro, comprarán, pero destinarán sus dólares en mayor medida a otras materias primas.
Mientras tanto, los chinos buscan más fuentes para aumentar su producción.
China encuentra dos nuevas reservas de oro y hierro en el este del pais
Dejo ya el tema de los chinos.........


----------



## Usillos (20 Mar 2009)

andion dijo:


> Me ratifico en lo dicho....... Que China es el principal productor de oro.
> 
> 
> China ha aumentado un 70% la producción aurífera en la última década, por el contrario Sudáfrica ha visto reducida a la mitad su producción en el mismo periodo, debido al agotamiento de las minas y a costes de producción más elevados. China ya es el mayor productor mundial de aluminio, zinc y plomo, el segundo más grande de estaño, y está en el top 10 en cobre, níquel y plata.
> China se posiciona como 1º productor mundial de oro



Gracias, estaba yo equivocado entonces.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> de cuanto es la de 100 ecus?? hace un par de semanitas vi en una tienda una moneda de esas de las olimpiadas del 92 de oro de una onza por 700 pavos, si quieres por mp te mando info del sitio
> saludos
> 
> pd; que coño ¡¡te lo mando por mp aunque no quieras ;-)



Gracias por la molestia, segundaresidencia.
La diferencia entre las de las olimpiadas y la de 100 ecus es que, las primeras son de un valor de 80.000 pesetas y el peso de una onza española, según creo.
Las de 100 ecus son más escasas y tienen el peso de una onza troy.


----------



## carloszorro (20 Mar 2009)

andion dijo:


> 4000 toneladas, no 6000 toneladas.........a 300 TN/año = 13 años.
> China planea incrementar sus reservas de oro : Latinforme.com
> 
> No digo que no compren los chinos oro, comprarán, pero destinarán sus dólares en mayor medida a otras materias primas.
> ...



lo importante es sacar conclusiones,si hay paises importantes con interes en aumentar sus reservas,habra presion sobre los precios
y lo de aumentar la produccion(yo no soy entendido)pero gente como jim rogers dicen que llevara bastantes años para equilibrar produccion/demanda


----------



## Buster (20 Mar 2009)

Como suceda lo que algunos pronostican la producción de oro se la va a llevar Rupert Murdoch, Abramovic, Puttin, las Koplovic, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Gracias por la molestia, segundaresidencia.
> La diferencia entre las de las olimpiadas y la de 100 ecus es que, las primeras son de un valor de 80.000 pesetas y el peso de una onza española, según creo.
> Las de 100 ecus son más escasas y tienen el peso de una onza troy.



hola, las de las olimpiadas son de onza troy , a mi particularmente el valor numismatico me da igual 
saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Mar 2009)

En realidad nadie esta diciendo (creo) que debas ir a la panaderia con unos gramos de oro a comprar una barra...sino que la cantidad de dinero en circulacion debe corresponderse con la cantidad de oro existente.

Por que? En realidad da practicamente igual si el oro tiene valor en si mismo o no,lo fundamental es que la cantidad de este es *constante*,o aumenta de modo despreciable.Si no es asi,nos encontramos con la situacion actual,donde puedes haber estado trabajando toda la vida,llegar a jubilarte y no tener practicamente un duro,ya que tu dinero pierde valor cada año.


----------



## stigmesh (23 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Son 5 pts de Alfonso XII y XIII
> 
> y por eso queria saber si todas las 5pts de ambos reyes fueron de plata, que segun he mirado por aqui Monedas de Espaa: Alfonso XII [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ] todas lo son.
> 
> ...



Existen millones de duros falsos de plata, tanto de epoca como mas modernos. Si puedes pesarla mira que de entre 24,75 y 25 gramos.

Si son buenas ese precio es cohonudo.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (23 Mar 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> Existen millones de duros falsos de plata, tanto de epoca como mas modernos. Si puedes pesarla mira que de entre 24,75 y 25 gramos.
> 
> Si son buenas ese precio es cohonudo.



Es prácticamente imposible conseguir duros de plata a 5 euros. Aunque también se venden billetes premiados de lotería al precio de coste. Si ha dado con alguien que tiene muchas que lo explote, y cuando se canse que me lo diga a mi por mp, que estoy interesado en adquirir todas las que pueda proporcionarme a ese precio.

El peso puede ser algo menor de 24,75, sobre todo en monedas muy gastadas (yo tengo alguna que pesa 24,3 escasos)

Las falsas que yo conozco pesan menos. Las que no tienen hierro y, por lo tanto, no las atrae un imán, pesan escasamente 23 gramos sin desgastar). 

Por cierto, son cazurros los falsificadores. Podrían haber añadido un par de gramos de material y las habrían podido colar mejor. No tienen el mismo brillo natural de la plata pero cuelan...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (28 Jun 2010)

Bump!

Muy interesante este hilo.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En realidad nadie esta diciendo (creo) que debas ir a la panaderia con unos gramos de oro a comprar una barra...sino que la cantidad de dinero en circulacion debe corresponderse con la cantidad de oro existente.
> 
> Por que? En realidad da practicamente igual si el oro tiene valor en si mismo o no,lo fundamental es que la cantidad de este es *constante*,o aumenta de modo despreciable.Si no es asi,nos encontramos con la situacion actual,donde puedes haber estado trabajando toda la vida,llegar a jubilarte y no tener practicamente un duro,ya que tu dinero pierde valor cada año.



El dinero representa el pago por unos servicios. 

Tú trabajas 8 horas al día/5 días a la semana y te pagan X dinero a final de mes por ese trabajo que has hecho.

La población mundial aumenta exponencialmente. Por lo tanto el trabajo realizado, y por ende el pago por tales servicios, también aumenta exponencialmente.

O sea, el número de personas a las que hay que pagar X a final de mes aumenta exponencialmente.

El oro, al ser de producción constante, no puede representar al dinero, porque éste es un valor que aumenta exponencialmente.

Cae de cajón.

La conclusión es que el oro no vale como sistema monetario y demuestra que el título del post es cierto: el oro no puede sustituir al dinero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> El dinero representa el pago por unos servicios.
> 
> Tú trabajas 8 horas al día/5 días a la semana y te pagan X dinero a final de mes por ese trabajo que has hecho.
> 
> ...



Tus premisas son simplemente falsas. El crecimiento no puede ser exponencial.

Precisamente como la producción de oro no crece exponencialmente, el oro y demás materias primas está condenado a revalorizarse si la población no decrece. ¿Conoces eso de la oferta y la demanda?


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Población mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El que consulta esa tabla ve que es cierto que la población mundial no crece constantemente.

Quizás la palabra "exponencial" no sea la adecuada. Lo que pretendo hacer ver es que el crecimiento de la población no es constante, como la producción del oro, y por lo tanto el oro no puede sustituir al dinero porque llega un momento en que la población aumenta a un ritmo que la producción del oro no puede mantener.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Lo que pretendo hacer ver es que el crecimiento de la población no es constante, como la producción del oro, y por lo tanto el oro no puede sustituir al dinero porque llega un momento en que la población aumenta a un ritmo que la producción del oro no puede mantener.



Claro...y por eso el oro acaba valiendo más....

(pesadito eres gachó)


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Yo creé este hilo para explicar por qué el oro no puede sustituir al dinero, no para debatir su precio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Yo creé este hilo para explicar por qué el oro no puede sustituir al dinero, no para debatir su precio.



El oro y la plata han servido como dinero desde hace miles de años. Aunque en otros tiempos la población mundial fuese mucho menor, también lo era el oro y la plata en circulación.

El que no sea hoy en día práctico utilizar el oro y la plata como dinero (ienso en transacciones electrónicas), ello no impide que se puedan utilizar para respaldar una moneda honesta, como cuando las monedas estaban respaldadas por oro.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El oro y la plata han servido como dinero desde hace miles de años.



Claro, cuando había miles y miles de esclavos a los que no había que pagar por su trabajo, no te jode. 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El que no sea hoy en día práctico utilizar el oro y la plata como dinero (ienso en transacciones electrónicas), ello no impide que se puedan utilizar para respaldar una moneda honesta, como cuando las monedas estaban respaldadas por oro.



El hilo se titula "por qué el oro no puede sustituir al dinero". No se titula "por qué el oro no puede respaldar una moneda". A ver si te vas enterando.

La primea frase del hilo es:



> Ya estoy cansado de escuchar a los mismos de siempre decir que dentro de nada los papelitos no van a valer nada y que el oro y la plata será lo que tenga valor.



Si quieres discutir algo, discute eso, porque el hilo no va de otra cosa.


----------



## Renovatio (28 Jun 2010)

Iba a razonar en el hilo para aportar y tal,(el cacao mental que te has hecho con lo del 1% de la población y el 40% de la riqueza... Te preguntas alarmado que cuanta riqueza atesorará el 25% de los mas ricos del mundo... SE LLAMA PRIMER MUNDO tu y los de este foro estamos en el) -_- 

Pero esta afirmación, sesuda, profunda, documentada, me ha desarmado:



Buster dijo:


> ¿Alguien vio la serie "Jericho"? El oro no aparecía para nada.



Ahora que caigo, en Star Trek Deep Space 9 tampoco sale el oro, asi que significa que en el futuro no se usará.... He visto la luz.

*trinca sus reliquias bárbaras y se va a Munters a venderlo todo*

:XX: 

En serio, llevo un mes en el foro y juro que ha bajado el nivel, o eso o me he mal acostumbrado a los post de calidad de muchos foreros que frecuentan por aqui y el resto me rechinan...


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Renovatio: No espero que todo el mundo entienda mi fino sentido del humor.

Si quieres argumentar dime cómo se haría para sustituir el dinero (el papel) por metales preciosos y que la economía mundial pudiese seguir funcionando. Mas que nada para no volver a la edad media.

Entiendo que te dé miedo meterte en semejante berenjenal y uses una chorrada que dije para evitar tratar el tema.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> el dinero fiat pierde valor constantemente, pero el oro no me parece el sustituto.



Siendo el valor de las cosas materiales algo totalmente subjetivo, ya me contarás.


----------



## Renovatio (28 Jun 2010)

Hola, Buster



Buster dijo:


> Renovatio: No espero que todo el mundo entienda mi fino sentido del humor.



"Fino" intento de meterse conmigo 1: fail. Y ya puestos, te sonrojo un poco: No era humor, pero al darte cuenta de tu propia simpleza lo intentas disimular, lo cual lo empeora mucho. Yo no voy por ahi reventando topicos a la gente, pero los flipadillos como tu, si encima se ponen gallitos, si que me gusta sacarles las vergüenzas.



Buster dijo:


> Si quieres argumentar dime cómo se haría para sustituir el dinero (el papel) por metales preciosos y que la economía mundial pudiese seguir funcionando. Mas que nada para no volver a la edad media.



No estoy argumentando nada, ni discutiendo con usted, no se confunda.
Tan solo comento lo que me parece. You know, hago lo que se supone que se hace en este foro. 
En respuesta a "como se haría" le digo: Ya se está haciendo. La gente se "fia" poco del "fiat" y cada vez más lo medimos todo en "hard cash" . Somos un 1% de la población claro. De qué me suena este porcentaje a mi... ienso:




Buster dijo:


> Entiendo que te dé miedo meterte en semejante berenjenal y uses una chorrada que dije para evitar tratar el tema.



"Fino" intento de meterse conmigo 2: fail. No evito nada, no soy el abogado defensor de nadie, no invente palabras ni situaciones, por que luego alguien revisa sus pelabras y queda fatal, HoyGan.

Lo que a mi si que no me queda claro es el análisis ese profundo que ha hecho del 1%, el 25%, el 40%... se lo he comentado en mi primer post y creo que se le ha "olvidado" convenientemente....

Quiere más?

Me reitero: Es loable que un "teen" lea este foro y le apetezca contribuir, pero please sin infulas de analista de macro, que se leen unas chorradas que "pa qué"... Y luego ya el colmo que se ponga a la defensiva en modo meneame-contraataque-troll...:XX: En fin.

Si quieres seguimos parlando por privado, no tengo ningún problema, asi no ensuciamos mas el hilo, por que la pregunta me pareció valida pero los argumentos no. Y el tonito conmigo menos. 
No se enfade por que se le de algo de caña en el foro, es la tónica habitual, y además es sanísimo, hace que la gente ponga mucho cuidado al escribir y intente no decir frivolidades. 
Recuerde que solo es un foro en la interneC  y sea mas distendido hombre, que ni nos conocemos ni nada como para que andemos a la greña...

Ale, ya me cuenta.
Ren.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El oro y la plata han servido como dinero desde hace miles de años. Aunque en otros tiempos la población mundial fuese mucho menor, también lo era el oro y la plata en circulación.
> 
> El que no sea hoy en día práctico utilizar el oro y la plata como dinero (ienso en transacciones electrónicas), *ello no impide que se puedan utilizar para respaldar una moneda honesta, como cuando las monedas estaban respaldadas por oro*.



Cuando Nixon elimino la paridad dolar/oro fue precisamente por eso
" porque no existe una moneda HONESTA", LAS MONEDAS COTIZAN SEGUN EL
VIENTO POLITICO/ECONOMICO 
El establecer el respaldo de una moneda con el oro daria lugar a situaciones
tan absurdas como que un gramo de oro pudiera valer 20.000 $,lo mismo pasaria si fuera plata ,etc
En nuestra economia se crea y se destruye el dinero en funcion de la creacion o consumo de riqueza o/y aumento de poblacion /demanda

Este tema ya lo deje bastante explicado hace mucho tiempo en el viejo hilo del oro,parece mentira monster que seas tan cabezon,y sigues,y sigues...

EL ORO NO PUEDE SER YA DINERO POR MOTIVOS ECONOMICOS,joder lo 
explique mil veces............


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Los liberales suelen hablar con añoranza de una cosa rara llamada patrón oro. ¿Qué es y por qué le dan tanta importancia?


La definición decimonónica

El patrón oro era la forma en que se organizaba el sistema financiero internacional en el siglo XIX. Consistía en algo tan simple como definir una divisa en términos de oro. Así, por ejemplo, el dólar americano estaba definido como una veinteava parte de una onza de oro. Y la libra esterlina era aproximadamente una cuarta parte de una onza de oro. Es decir, tener un dólar equivalía a tener un “vale por 1/20 onzas de oro”. Puesto que la definición de cada divisa en términos de oro era fija, bien podríamos decir que existía una moneda única mundial, que era el oro. Por motivos de comodidad la gente usaba billetes de papel para hacer las comprar y ventas. Luego, uno podía ir al banco a que le cambiaran el papel por su equivalente en oro. 

Ahora bien, las implicaciones eran muchas e importantes.

Para empezar, ¿qué vieron en el oro para que llegara a ser la moneda mundial de facto? La confianza en el oro ya venía de lejos. La historia económica nos recuerda que el público ha desconfiado muchas veces del dinero emitido por reyes y banqueros, pero nunca jamás ha desconfiado del oro. 

Veamos cómo el oro fue abriéndose paso entre los distintos bienes que se usaron como dinero.


El trueque y los primeros dineros

Los primeros intercambios comerciales que se realizaron en la historia fueron trueques. Es decir, se intercambiaba un bien por otro, sin hacer uso del dinero. 

Sucedía, sin embargo, que a veces uno quería conseguir cierto bien, por ejemplo manzanas, y estaba dispuesto a dar otro a cambio, por ejemplo pescado; pero no encontraba a nadie dispuesto a darle manzanas a cambio de pescado, por mucho pescado que ofreciese.

¿Qué podía hacer uno ante tal situación? No le quedaba más remedio que enterarse de qué bien quería adquirir el vendedor de manzanas, tal vez pan, y tratar de cambiar pescado por pan y luego ir al pescadero y comprarle el pescado a cambio del pan. Pero, tal vez, el panadero tampoco quería pescado. El ir de compras podía convertirse en una auténtica misión imposible.

Cada bien tiene sus características. Y, claro está, había bienes que eran más fáciles de colocar en el mercado que otros. Esto es, bienes que uno podía comprar o vender con mayor facilidad. Eran bienes que, lejos de cubrirse de polvo en las estanterías, circulaban fluidamente por los mercados. Eran los bienes más “líquidos”. 

Tal vez a uno no le interesaba lo más mínimo consumir ese bien que tanto le gustaba al mercado. Pero, siendo de los más fáciles de comprar, era fácil conseguirlo a cambio de lo que uno tenia por ofrecer. Y, siendo de los más fáciles de vender, era fácil cambiarlo por lo que uno sí quería consumir.

Así que, inevitablemente, el bien más líquido acababa por ganarse una demanda que no estaba relacionada con el deseo de consumirlo directamente, sino que estaba basada en el conocimiento de que era fácil, con él, conseguir los demás bienes.

De esta manera, al bien más líquido del mercado se le llamó dinero. Friedrich von Hayek, de hecho, llegó a decir que sería más preciso usar el término dinero como adjetivo y no como sustantivo. Es decir, cuanto más líquido es un bien, más dinero (o dinerable) es ese bien.


Lo que el dinero es y lo que no es

Obsérvese que el dinero facilitó enormemente los intercambios. Sin duda, esto permitió una mayor prosperidad, pero el dinero per se no creó riqueza. 

Es más, el dinero sólo tiene valor cuando la riqueza ya existe. Su razón de ser es precisamente la de representar riqueza que ya ha sido producida o se está produciendo pero que todavía no se ha consumido, es decir, bienes y servicios que podemos intercambiar por otros.

Debería quedar claro entonces que, si la riqueza producida por una economía no ha aumentado, un aumento de la cantidad de dinero no servirá para enriquecer esa economía.

Esto es esencial: analicémoslo por reducción al absurdo. Si pudiésemos crear riqueza a fuerza de crear dinero, en situaciones de gran carestía podríamos prosperar con la sola ayuda de la emisión de dinero. Supongamos que ya llevamos dos días completamente aislados en un atolón desolado donde no hay nada con que alimentarnos y nuestras fuerzas empiezan a fallarnos, pero tenemos un millón de euros. Bien, ¿cuanto vale ese millón de euros? Prácticamente nada. Y esos mismos trozos de papel en cualquier ciudad del Viejo Continente serían una fortuna.

Incluso los gobiernos y bancos centrales de los países más pobres tienen poder para acuñar dinero. Dado que imprimir billetes es relativamente barato, pueden entregar a cada ciudadano muchos billetes con muchos ceros a la derecha. Si el dinero fuese riqueza per se, la pobreza en este mundo sería virtualmente imposible.


El oro se impone

Hubo un sinfín de bienes que fueron, en algún momento de la historia en algún lugar del mundo, dinero. Vacas, conchas, pequeños discos de cobre o bronce o hierro, hojas secas de tabaco, cigarrillos, etcétera. Pero, finalmente, en el mercado se prefirió el oro. 

Para que un bien pueda intercambiarse con mucha fluidez, lo cual, como hemos visto, es imprescindible para que pueda llegar a ser dinero, necesita cumplir ciertos requisitos: 

Primera, transportable, es decir, su valor ha de ser alto en relación con su peso, para poder comerciar con lugares lejanos.

Segunda, divisible, para facilitar las transacciones menores.

Tercera, homogéneo, para que cada una de las partes en que lo dividimos sea igual.

Cuarta, duradero, para que mantenga su valor mientras lo tenemos almacenado entre su compra y su venta. 

Quinta, difícil de falsificar.

Ningún bien satisfizo tan bien estas condiciones como el oro.


El señoraje... 

Hemos visto que el dinero surgió del mercado, no de ley alguna. Sin embargo, como suele suceder, una vez el mercado lo hubo creado, las leyes lo regularon. 

Los poderosos se esforzaron por conseguir el monopolio de su emisión. Y así se empezaron a acuñar monedas metálicas con la efigie de los gobernantes. El valor de la moneda en el mercado venía determinada por el valor que el mercado otorgaba al metal de que estaba hecha. De manera que una moneda de cobre solía valer menos que una de plata y ésta menos que una de oro.

Pero, una vez que el poder público se hizo con el monopolio de la emisión, pudo determinar por ley el valor de cambio de esas monedas. Fijado ese valor, el soberano podía reducir la proporción del metal valioso de la moneda y poner en su lugar un metal más barato. La moneda entonces valía legalmente más que lo que valían los metales de que estaba compuesta. O dicho de otra manera, por arte de legislación, el soberano podía comprar cobre para fabricar monedas y venderlas a precio de oro. 

Obviamente, el mercado no reconocía por mucho tiempo ese sobrehumano poder que los gobernantes se otorgaban a sí mismos. Y, con el tiempo, cuando uno quería pagar algo con esas monedas legalmente falsificadas se encontraba con que le pedían un precio más elevado. 


...y la inflación
Lo que antes se podía comprar con cierto número de monedas de oro, ahora se compraba con un número superior de monedas porque cada una de las nuevas monedas contenía menos oro. Y, por lo que hemos visto antes, lo que importaba al comprador era la cantidad de oro que acababa en su caja de caudales, no el número de retratos del rey de turno.

El soberano vanamente pretendía que las monedas que contenían poco oro valiesen tanto como las que tenían más oro. Es decir, mediante leyes pretendía inflar el valor de unas monedas poco valiosas. A medida que en el mercado se iban dando cuenta de lo poco que valía realmente cada una de esas monedas, los vendedores pedían más monedas, o sea, subían el precio de sus bienes. El resultado era que todos los precios expresados en esa moneda se encarecían. A esto se llamó inflación. 

No tardaron mucho en aparecer teóricos, como el padre Juan de Mariana[2], que negaron al gobierno la legitimidad para reducir el contenido de metal precioso de las monedas.


El papel moneda

En el mercado, la gente siguió esforzándose por encontrar dineros todavía mejores que el oro. Una de las desventajas de éste era su más que considerable peso. 

Así que fue imponiéndose la costumbre de pagar con unas notas de papel que otorgaban al portador la posesión de cierta cantidad de oro depositada en cierto lugar. Aunque los billetes de papel más antiguos parecen ser un invento chino, una vez más, el desarrollo de esta novedad se produjo sobre todo en Occidente.

Estos billetes eran como los vales de una consigna cualquiera. Tenerlos equivalía a ser el propietario del oro depositado en alguna caja fuerte. Una multitud de bancos comerciales de todo el mundo emitían este tipo de notas de papel.


El patrón oro decimonónico

Aunque, como hemos visto, el oro ha sido a menudo dinero y, por tanto, ha habido varios patrones oro, cuando se habla de “el” patrón oro se hace referencia a la forma en que se organizaba el sistema financiero internacional en el siglo XIX. Recordemos que consistía en algo tan simple como definir una divisa en términos de oro. Así, por ejemplo, el dólar americano estaba definido como una veinteava parte de una onza de oro. Y la libra esterlina era aproximadamente una cuarta parte de una onza de oro. Es decir, tener un dólar equivalía a tener un “vale por 1/20 onzas de oro”. Puesto que la definición de cada divisa en términos de oro era fija, bien podríamos decir que existía una única divisa mundial, que era el oro. 

Cuando un banco emitía esos billetes, sabía que a partir de ese momento podía presentársele un cliente con alguno de ellos exigiendo al banco que se lo cambiara por la correspondiente cantidad de oro. Los bancos, comprensiblemente, se guardaban muy mucho de emitir dinero a lo loco; muy al contrario, trataban de mantener una relación sensata entre el dinero que habían emitido y sus propias reservas de oro.

De esta manera, cuando el público desconfiaba de algún banco y se formaban largas colas ante sus oficinas para retirar el dinero, la mayoría de clientes conseguía salir con oro en sus manos. Así, conservaban su riqueza mayormente intacta, por muchas dificultades que hubiese en el sistema bancario. Nada que ver con los que sucedería un siglo más tarde.

Hasta aquí puede verse que las ventajas de ese sistema para la gente común eran considerables, a costa de exigir una enorme disciplina a los bancos emisores. Pero las ventajas no terminaban aquí, ni mucho menos.


El verdadero Siglo de Oro

Recapitulemos. Los bancos emisores iban sacando dinero al mercado a un ritmo muy semejante al del aumento de las reservas de oro. Si un banco violaba este principio y emitía demasiados billetes no respaldados por oro, se le retiraba la confianza y, en el peor de los casos, tenía que cerrar. Pero el dinero respaldado por el oro de bancos más sensatos mantenía su valor y los ciudadanos no tenían que pagar por las fechorías de los banqueros. 

Un dinero mundial que mantiene su valor estable a lo largo de las décadas tiene dos importantes consecuencias: 

Primera; los precios se mantienen estables, es decir, la inflación es insignificante. 

Segunda; los tipos de cambio son estables, es decir, no es que se hagan esfuerzos para mantener una paridad fija artificial sino que no existen presiones que pongan en peligro ese equilibrio, lo cual es una bendición para el comercio internacional.

Puede entenderse que con una inflación bajo control, un gasto público bajo control, unos bancos emisores bajo control y un tipo de cambio bajo control, la tranquilidad económica era tal que prosperar económicamente se convirtió en lo normal.

Tal fue la situación financiera mundial durante el siglo XIX, desde las Guerras Napoleónicas hasta la Primera Guerra Mundial.[3] 


Oro o guerra

Puesto que la cantidad de dinero que podía emitir el sistema estaba limitada por la cantidad de reservas de oro y puesto que la cantidad disponible de oro aumenta muy poco de un año para otro, la cantidad de dinero que se emitía anualmente no variaba mucho. Los gobiernos, por tanto, no podían echar mano de la máquina de imprimir billetes para financiar gastos extraordinarios.

Tanto era así que cuando había enormes gastos “inevitables” como las guerras, solían suceder dos cosas: 

Primera y principal; se hacía todo lo posible para acabar con la guerra cuanto antes para no poner el sistema en apuros. 

Y segunda; si la cosa era muy seria, se suspendía temporalmente la paridad de la moneda con el oro.

Detengámonos un poco en este punto porque tiene su intríngulis. 

Cuando un banco empezaba a emitir dinero a mayor ritmo del que aumentaban sus reservas de oro, aumentaba el riesgo de que alguien fuese al banco a cambiar sus billetes y le contestaran: “lo siento, no podemos darle oro a cambio de ese papelito”. Tanto si se suspendía la convertibilidad como si no, el mal trago llegaba después de la guerra. Entonces, veían que la cantidad de oro que les quedaba era muy insuficiente para hacer frente a tantos billetes y tenían que “redefinir” a la baja la divisa en términos de oro, o sea, devaluarla. (Recordemos: devaluación implica que comprar al extranjero es más caro y vender es más barato). Precisamente después de una guerra eso era muy amargo porque la prioridad era la reconstrucción. Reconstruir es más difícil cuando comprar materiales de construcción (y cualquier otro producto) al extranjero es más caro. Si se volvía a la convertibilidad sin devaluar se arriesgaba a quedarse con sus reservas de oro vacías, o sea, en la bancarrota.

Embarcarse en una guerra, aunque se tuviese las de ganar, era una insensatez, por eso hubo tan pocas en el siglo XIX. 

O guerra o patrón oro.

Efectivamente, a mediados de la década de 1910 se “sabía” que la Gran Guerra duraría unos pocos meses a lo sumo porque los gobiernos no podrían soportar un estrago mayor contra sus reservas de oro. A excepción de Estados Unidos, que no entró en la guerra hasta que ésta estuvo muy avanzada, todos los países abandonaron el patrón oro para poder hacer frente al inmenso gasto bélico.


Cantidad o calidad

Por aquel entonces, se había popularizado entre los economistas una teoría que pretendía explicar los fenómenos monetarios. En vez de fijarse en la liquidez del dinero, se centraba en su cantidad. Estos cuantitativistas opinaban que el hecho de que una divisa fuese convertible en oro era irrelevante, lo que tenía importancia eran simplemente las variaciones en su cantidad. Irving Fisher lo expresó con esta ecuación: 

M · V = P · Q

Donde M es la cantidad de dinero (oferta monetaria), V es la velocidad de circulación (las vueltas que da el dinero por el mercado), P es el nivel general de precios y Q es la producción nacional de bienes y servicios. Como los soberanos de antaño, pensaban que lo importante para los que usan dinero es la cantidad de retratos del rey de turno y no la valoración que de esos retratos haga el mercado. Con una teoría así se abría el camino hacia unas divisas no respaldadas por oro en absoluto, esto es, divisas cuyo valor se basaría en la confianza del mercado en la buena gestión de los bancos centrales. Estas divisas no respaldadas se conocerían como “moneda fiduciaria”, del latín fides, confianza.

Esta teoría, sin embargo, no fue aceptada por todos. Entre sus críticos destacó Benjamin M. Anderson, Jr.[4]: 

El mundo bancario no tiene la menor dificultad en reconocer ese mínimo de veracidad de la teoría cuantitativa que sostiene que el valor del oro, acuñado o no, no es independiente de su cantidad en relación con la demanda mundial para fines monetarios y para fines de consumo. Ninguna teoría monetaria lo negaría. Ésta es una verdad que, lejos de ser propiedad exclusiva de la escuela de la teoría cuantitativa, es admitida por cualquier estudioso serio de esta materia. Pero esa proposición queda inmensurablemente lejos de la proposición de que el Estado, o un banco emisor, pueda tomar unos trozos de papel carentes de valor, imprimir algo sobre ellos, ponerlos en circulación y, a fuerza de limitar su circulación, darles un valor sin cambiarlos o prometer cambiarlos o tener la intención de cambiarlos. ¿De qué fuentes podrían adquirir valor tales trozos de papel? ¿Por qué los aceptarían los productores a cambio de su trabajo o a cambio de los bienes producidos por su trabajo? ¿Por qué los iba a querer nadie? ¿Por qué, en otras palabras, circularían?

Ciertamente, en un mercado libre no circularían. Pero circularon en las economías mixtas del siglo XX porque el gobierno obligaron a usarlos y pusieron dificultades enormes al uso del oro. El motivo de los gobiernos para preferir la moneda fiduciaria a la convertible en oro es fácilmente comprensible, lo explicaría medio siglo más tarde Alan Greenspan en 1966:
El abandono del patrón oro ha permitido a los responsables del Estado del Bienestar usar el sistema bancario para expandir el crédito ilimitadamente. Ellos han creado reservas de papel en forma de bonos nacionales que, mediante una serie de complejos pasos, los bancos aceptan en lugar de activos tangibles y tratan como si de un auténtico depósito se tratara, es decir, como el equivalente de lo que antaño era un depósito de oro. El tenedor de un bono nacional o depósito bancario creado por reservas de papel cree que tiene un derecho sobre un activo real. Pero el hecho es que existen ahora más derechos que activos reales. [Las cursivas son de Greenspan][5]

La triple pirámide invertida de la Isla de Jekyll

El Banco de Inglaterra fue el primer banco central de la historia y se creó en 1694, aunque no adquirió su actual forma hasta 1844 con la Peel Act. Una tras otra, las potencias habían ido creando sus propios bancos centrales. La última en subirse al carro fue Estados Unidos. Aunque allí ya había habido varios intentos, la cosa no fraguó hasta que en noviembre de 1910 un grupo de banqueros, reunidos secretamente en la Isla de Jekyll, decidieron crear el Sistema de la Reserva Federal, esto es, el banco central americano. Entró en funcionamiento en diciembre de 1913. 

La Reserva Federal consistió en la coordinación de doce bancos. La Reserva emitía billetes respaldándolos con sus reservas de oro. Puesto que se emitían más billetes que oro tenía la Reserva, podría hablarse de que el sistema consistía en una pirámide invertida: muchos billetes que se sostienen sobre una cantidad de oro inferior. Los bancos nacionales podían entonces ofrecer depósitos a sus clientes respaldándolos con los billetes de la Reserva, puesto que aquí tampoco había paridad unitaria y puesto que había varios bancos nacionales, deberíamos dibujar una serie de nuevas pirámides invertidas apoyadas sobre la primera. Finalmente, todos los bancos estatales podían ofrecer crédito respaldado por los depósitos de los bancos nacionales, es decir, una nueva fila de pirámides invertidas. 


La triple pirámide invertida de la Conferencia de Génova

Aunque Lord John M. Keynes diría, años más tarde, que el patrón oro era una "bárbara reliquia"; acabada la guerra, las potencias se esforzaron por volver a adoptarlo. Pero, como hemos visto, readoptar el patrón oro implicaba el amargo trago de la devaluación, o la pérdida de gran parte de las reservas de oro. 

Inglaterra, que hasta entonces había sido la gran potencia hegemónica y que acababa de salir victoriosa de la Gran Guerra, no estaba dispuesta a rebajarse y regresó al patrón oro en 1926 sin devaluar la libra. (Es decir, los ingleses podrían importar a bajo coste, pero les sería dificilísimo exportar sus productos.) 

He aquí la idea que los ingleses consiguieron vender al resto del mundo en la Conferencia de Génova de 1922: Estados Unidos, que había sufrido poquísimo por la guerra, permanecería en el patrón oro, respaldando sus dólares con oro. Las divisas de los demás países, sin embargo, no podrían cambiarse por oro, sino por grandes lingotes de oro. El público en general, claro está, no usaba esos grandes lingotes, con lo que la convertibilidad de estas otras divisas quedaba muy reducida. Es más, las libras esterlinas podrían cambiarse también por dólares y las demás divisas por libras.

Esto era una nueva triple pirámide invertida: los dólares se sostenían sobre una cantidad de oro inferior. Sobre estos dólares se apoyaban las libras, con lo que se formaba una segunda pirámide sobre la primera. Y, finalmente, todas las demás divisas se apoyaban sobre la libra.

El viejo mecanismo del patrón oro, que castigaba a los que emitían demasiados billetes, ya no funcionaba. Ahora, el Banco de Inglaterra podía emitir tantas libras como quisiera porque, en vez de tener que cambiarlas por oro, podía cambiarlas por dólares. Sólo se trataba de convencer a los americanos de que imprimiesen dólares a tropel.

Obsérvese que el peldaño inferior de la triple pirámide invertida de la Conferencia de Génova no era otra cosa que la triple pirámide invertida de la Isla de Jekyll. Queda claro, entones, que este sistema permite crear dinero de la nada y, ciertamente, en los “locos” años veinte pareció que en Estados Unidos se creaba riqueza de la nada. Pero también queda claro que el sistema no era un alarde de estabilidad que digamos, ¡sino un enorme castillo de naipes cabeza abajo!


El caos de entreguerras

Efectivamente, a finales de los años veinte el nuevo sistema se vino abajo. 

La Reserva Federal se enfrentaba a un doble desafío. 

Por un lado, Estados Unidos estaba pasando por una ligera crisis económica. La Reserva Federal, temerosa de que se produjera una escasez de dinero, aumentó su ritmo de emisión de moneda. 

Por otro lado, el banco central inglés se había negado, por motivos políticos, a una necesaria subida de sus tipos de interés. Debido a este tipo de interés artificialmente bajo en Inglaterra, los inversores ingleses preferían tener su dinero en dólares en vez de en libras esterlinas. En consecuencia, se estaba produciendo una gran salida de oro desde Inglaterra hacia Estados Unidos. Para intentar echar una mano a los ingleses, la Reserva Federal decidió imprimir todavía más dinero, que rebajaría el tipo de interés en Estados Unidos hasta situarlo a niveles cercanos a los de Inglaterra. Con tipos de interés parecidos a ambos lados del Atlántico, se acabó la fuga de oro. Pero los problemas acababan de empezar.

La enorme liquidez que la Reserva Federal había inyectado al mercado fue a parar, en gran medida, a los mercados financieros. Con enormes cantidades de dinero barato, los inversores compraron acciones de las empresas líderes en las nuevas tecnologías: automóviles y radio, principalmente. Los índices bursátiles se dispararon. Se estaba creando riqueza de la nada pero los expertos aseguraban que los enormes beneficios bursátiles se correspondían perfectamente con la envidiable situación de la economía real. La realidad era bien distinta, se trataba de una inmensa burbuja financiera. Las acciones de la RCA, por ejemplo, pasaron de 1,5 $ en 1921 a 141 $ en 1929. El 3 de septiembre de 1929 se alcanzó el máximo en Wall Street. La Reserva Federal quiso detener la burbuja parando en seco la expansión monetaria, pero ya era muy tarde y la reventó. Del 24 al 29 de octubre se produjo la caída en picado de la bolsa.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

El caos de entreguerras

Efectivamente, a finales de los años veinte el nuevo sistema se vino abajo. 

La Reserva Federal se enfrentaba a un doble desafío. 

Por un lado, Estados Unidos estaba pasando por una ligera crisis económica. La Reserva Federal, temerosa de que se produjera una escasez de dinero, aumentó su ritmo de emisión de moneda. 

Por otro lado, el banco central inglés se había negado, por motivos políticos, a una necesaria subida de sus tipos de interés. Debido a este tipo de interés artificialmente bajo en Inglaterra, los inversores ingleses preferían tener su dinero en dólares en vez de en libras esterlinas. En consecuencia, se estaba produciendo una gran salida de oro desde Inglaterra hacia Estados Unidos. Para intentar echar una mano a los ingleses, la Reserva Federal decidió imprimir todavía más dinero, que rebajaría el tipo de interés en Estados Unidos hasta situarlo a niveles cercanos a los de Inglaterra. Con tipos de interés parecidos a ambos lados del Atlántico, se acabó la fuga de oro. Pero los problemas acababan de empezar.

La enorme liquidez que la Reserva Federal había inyectado al mercado fue a parar, en gran medida, a los mercados financieros. Con enormes cantidades de dinero barato, los inversores compraron acciones de las empresas líderes en las nuevas tecnologías: automóviles y radio, principalmente. Los índices bursátiles se dispararon. Se estaba creando riqueza de la nada pero los expertos aseguraban que los enormes beneficios bursátiles se correspondían perfectamente con la envidiable situación de la economía real. La realidad era bien distinta, se trataba de una inmensa burbuja financiera. Las acciones de la RCA, por ejemplo, pasaron de 1,5 $ en 1921 a 141 $ en 1929. El 3 de septiembre de 1929 se alcanzó el máximo en Wall Street. La Reserva Federal quiso detener la burbuja parando en seco la expansión monetaria, pero ya era muy tarde y la reventó. Del 24 al 29 de octubre se produjo la caída en picado de la bolsa.

El presidente Herbert C. Hoover primero, como Franklin D. Roosevelt después, intentó frenar la crisis a fuerza de políticas intervencionistas. La crisis se agudizó y se esparció por el mundo. En 1931, Inglaterra abandonó completamente el patrón oro. En julio de 1932, el índice Dow Jones había perdido el 90% de su valor desde los máximos de 1929 y tardaría todavía un cuarto de siglo en recuperar esos niveles. El PIB americano cayó un 60% respecto a 1929 y más de 4.000 bancos cerraron.

En 1933, Roosevelt decidió acabar con la convertibilidad de los billetes de la Reserva Federal para los ciudadanos americanos. Esto es, desde entonces sólo los gobiernos y bancos mundiales podrían cambiar los billetes de la Reserva por oro. Se llegó al extremo de prohibir a los americanos poseer oro. En 1934 Estados Unidos readoptó el patrón oro, pero no a 20 dólares por onza sino a 35.

Los dólares ya no salían a raudales de Estados Unidos. Uno de los países más dependientes de esos dólares era Alemania, que todavía se estaba recuperando de la devastación de la Gran Guerra. La economía teutona no podía dar abasto a sus propias necesidades de reconstrucción ni a las obligaciones de pago que le habían impuesto los vencedores. El gobierno alemán había decidido, en la década anterior, imprimir marcos a lo loco. En poco tiempo, carretillas llenas de billetes de varios millones de marcos eran insuficientes para comprar productos básicos. Esto ya no era inflación, sino hiperinflación. La economía alemana se colapsó a principios de la década de 1920. Con una divisa que no valía nada, obviamente, no había forma de pagar las deudas a los vencedores de la Gran Guerra. Así que tras la devastadora hiperinflación vino el impago de la deuda. 

Conscientes del error que había supuesto la impresión sin ton ni son de moneda, los bancos centrales se ciñeron a una política monetaria muy restrictiva. O sea, dieron tal golpe de timón que pasaron de la inflación a la deflación. Los alemanes, desesperados de tantos estragos económicos, votaron a Adolf Hitler para que les trajera tranquilidad y prosperidad.

El invento de Génova se había hecho trizas. Las potencias habían abandonado el patrón oro. La crisis económica, el paro y la deflación parecían imparables. Sin las restricciones del patrón oro, las economías, incapaces de competir entre sí económicamente, emprendieron el camino de las devaluaciones competitivas. Es decir, redefiniendo constantemente su propia divisa a la baja, cada país intentaba abaratar así sus productos para poder exportarlos más fácilmente y así estimular su producción nacional, frenando el paro y la deflación. Pero la situación siguió empeorando hasta que estalló una nueva guerra mundial. 


Bretton Woods

Cuando los Aliados vieron que tenían la guerra ganada, empezaron a diseñar planes para el sistema financiero internacional que habría de establecerse en la posguerra.

El plan inglés fue obra del economista Lord John M. Keynes, el americano fue obra de un alto funcionario del Tesoro llamado Harry D. White. Para cuando la guerra terminó, en 1945, el PIB americano representaba la mitad de toda la producción mundial. No podía haber discusión, se aplicaría el Plan White. 

Entre otras cosas, el Plan White implicó la creación del Fondo Monetario Internacional. A diferencia de lo que podrían hacernos cree los actuales grupos antiglobalización, que tanto protestan contra el FMI, White no era un apasionado del liberalismo a ultranza. Muy al contrario, ya en la década de 1940, el FBI le investigó por colaboración con el Partido Comunista americano. De hecho, documentos internos de la KGB que salieron a la luz en 1999 han desvelado que White era uno de los más importantes activos de la Unión Soviética en Estados Unidos. Éste fue el padre de la criatura.[6]

En las conferencias celebradas en Bretton Woods a mediados de 1944, las potencias vencedoras de la Segunda Guerra Mundial redefinieron el sistema monetario internacional aplicando el Plan White. Básicamente, la idea consistía en recuperar el esquema de Génova, aunque se suprimía la pirámide intermedia de la libra. Esto es, todas las divisas serían convertibles en dólares y sólo el dólar sería convertible en lingotes de oro a razón de 35 dólares por onzas para los gobiernos extranjeros.

La Reserva Federal reinició su política de emitir dólares alegremente. Mientras tanto, Europa y Japón, aplicando políticas más sensatas, se recuperaron y la balanza comercial comenzó a inclinarse en contra de los Estados Unidos. Esos países se encontraron con que sus reservas nacionales se estaban llenando de dólares sobrevaluados que habían adquirido vendiendo sus productos a Estados Unidos. No puede sorprende su reacción: empezaron a vender dólares a la Reserva Federal a cambio de lingotes de oro. Lo poco que quedaba del patrón oro siguió actuando: el banco emisor irresponsable tenía que despedirse de su oro. Las reservas de oro de la Reserva Federal, que tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial estaban valoradas en 20 mil millones de dólares, se vaciaron hasta los 9 mil millones.

Pero, a medida que las ventas de dólares hacían subir la demanda de oro; en los mercados internacionales de oro, principalmente Londres y Zurich, en precio del metal precioso iba subiendo. A la Reserva Federal le resultaba cada vez más difícil mantener el cambio de 35 dólares por una onza de oro. 


La caída de Bretton Woods

En marzo de 1968, Estados Unidos decidió acabar con la pérdida incesante de oro. El remedio que se aplicó consistió en el compromiso de todos los bancos centrales a no comprar ni vender oro en los mercados libres. Esto es, las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales y todo el demás oro del mundo funcionarían en compartimentos estancos, jamás se mezclarían. Así, confiaban, la Reserva Federal dejaría de perder oro y el precio mundial de la onza de oro volvería a niveles muy por debajo de los 35 dólares. Se equivocaron a lo grande. 

La Reserva Federal seguía inflando el dólar así que su valor en los mercados iba cayendo mientras el oro se apreciaba. A principios de 1973, una onza de oro se cambiaba en los mercados internacionales por 125 dólares.

Los bancos centrales europeos amenazaron con vender gran parte de los inútiles dólares que tenían en sus reservas a cambio de oro, contraviniendo el acuerdo. Así que, el 15 de agosto de 1971, por orden del presidente Richard M. Nixon, el dólar dejó de ser convertible en lingotes de oro incluso para gobiernos y bancos centrales extranjeros. Fue el golpe de gracia al patrón oro.


La crisis del dólar 

Durante todo el siglo XIX, con veinte dólares se podía adquirir lo mismo que con una onza de oro. En la primera década del siglo XX se empezó a pervertir el patrón oro y, con sólo veinte años, en 1934, el valor del dólar se había dilapidado de tal forma que hacían falta treinta y cinco para comprar una onza. Cuando, a mediados de siglo, Jacques Rueff abogó por el retorno al patrón oro con la paridad de una onza por setenta dólares, el doble que el cambio oficial en ese momento, se consideró que el precio era ridículamente alto, que no podían pedirse tantos dólares por una simple onza de oro. Pero el valor del dólar respecto del oro siguió cayendo. Hoy, en los mercados internacionales, no bastan 400 dólares para comprar una onza de oro. Es decir, en los últimos cien años, el dólar ha perdido, en términos de oro, el 95 % de su valor.

Esta bestial destrucción del dinero se aceleró con la decisión de Nixon de romper el último lazo entre el oro y el dólar. Obviamente, en el mercado predominaron los que quisieron deshacerse a toda prisa de sus dólares para poder comprar activos cuyo valor no se degrade tan rápidamente. El oro, el petróleo y otros activos vieron como su precio se disparaba en dólares. La inflación del dólar llegó a los dos dígitos.

Curiosamente a esto no se le llamó “la crisis del dólar” sino “la crisis del petróleo”.


Estanflación

Cuando se financió el enorme gasto público a fuerza de imprimir más dólares no respaldados, estos perdieron su valor rápidamente. Para frenar la inflación, los gobiernos impusieron todo tipo de restricciones y controles de precios y salarios. El estancamiento económico se vino a sumar a la inflación. Así se creo un neologismo feo de cuidado: estanflación. Entre otras cosas, la estanflación dejaba en evidencia los errores de la teoría keynesiana, que había dado por hecho que inflación y estancamiento no podían darse al mismo tiempo.


La crisis de la deuda

Con unas economías occidentales al pairo y una abundancia de dólares, los bancos se encontraron con que nadie les pedía préstamos para nuevas inversiones. Esta circunstancia fue aprovechada por los gobiernos de los países pobres. Por fin, podrían conseguir dinero a bajo coste y, encima, el mundo desarrollado parecía aquejado de agujetas. Ahora podrían recortar distancias.

Tristemente, esos gobiernos no dedicaron los préstamos a empresas productivas que permitieran desarrollar sus países. Muy al contrario, en gran medida, esos fondos fueron a parar a cuentas privadas de los altos funcionarios de esos países. Otra parte muy considerable fue destinada a gastos militares. 

A principios de la década de 1980, Occidente empezó a levantar cabeza. Con la reactivación económica, las empresas volvieron a pedir préstamos a los bancos y los tipos de interés volvieron a subir.

Fue un amargo despertar para los países pobres. Después de una década desaprovechando préstamos, llegaba la hora de pagarlos. El saldar una deuda cuando los tipos de interés están en plena escalada, es complicado. Que, encima, no se haya usado el dinero para producir la suficiente riqueza con que devolverla, hace imposible el pago. Méjico fue el primero en reconocer lo evidente: no podía pagar la deuda. 

Desde entonces, el caso se ha repetido en multitud de países. En algún país el gobierno decide echar mano de la máquina de emitir dinero y acaba con la curiosa combinación: cada vez más billetes pero menos riqueza. 
Todo el periodo de la crisis de los 70 nos dejó una valiosa enseñanza que Carl Menger ya había explicado un siglo antes. El dinero no es una cantidad que pueda generarse o imprimirse a partir de la nada y por decreto, sino una cualidad -la liquidez- que el mercado descubre en los bienes y en los activos. La liquidez consiste en no sufrir pérdidas de valor (o pérdidas de tiempo) al desprenderse de cantidades incluso enormes de un bien. Bien el dinero mercancía, bien los activos monetizables, han de ser aquellos que constituyen o representan los bienes más deseados por el mercado. Aquellos con una demanda más amplia, estable y permanentemente insatisfecha. 
Inexorablemente, la violación de esta ley significa tener que pagar el precio de las recesiones. Que sean “deflacionarias” o “inflacionarias” sólo dependerá del activo que tomemos como referencia para expresar los precios. [7]

Para saber más

GÓMEZ RUIZ, Jesús. “Errores en la teoría monetaria actual”. La Ilustración Liberal. Número 9. Septiembre 2001. Pág. 109-126.
GREENSPAN, Alan. “Gold and Economic Freedom”, 1966 en RAND, Ayn. Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal. Signet Books, 1967. New York.
MENGER, Carl. “Teoría del dinero” en Principios de Economía Política. Unión Editorial. 1997 [1871]. Pág. 319-349.
MISES, Ludwig von. Gold versus Paper.
ROTHBARD, Murray N. What Has Government Done To Our Money? Ludwig von Mises Institute, 1990. 
ROTHBARD, Murray N. The Case Against The Fed. Ludwig von Mises Institute, 1994.
VÁSQUEZ, Ian. “Hay que cerrar el FMI”. La Ilustración Liberal. Número 1. Febrero-Marzo 1999. Pág. 49-56.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Ver GREENSPAN, Alan. “Gold and Economic Freedom”, 1966 en RAND, Ayn. Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal. Signet Books, 1967. New York. Pág. 96-101.
[2] Ver MARIANA, Juan de. De monetae mutatione, 1605. Citado en HUERTA DE SOTO, Jesús. “Juan de Mariana and the Spanish Scholastics”.
[3] An Animated Vision of the Emergence of the Classical Gold Standard
[4] Ver ANDERSON, Benjamin M., Jr. The Gold Standard versus A Managed Currency.
[5] Ver GREENSPAN, Alan. Ibíd.
[6] CABRILLO, Francisco. “Harry Dexter White: un comunista en el FMI” en LibertadDigital.com
[7] DEL CASTILLO, José Ignacio. “Nixon, la ventanilla del oro y la crisis de los 70”.

Artículos
Economía
Desarrollo

Empleo

Pensamiento

Cristianismo

Cultura

Política

Objetivismo

Educación

Derecho

Libertades civiles

Refutaciones

Propiedad intelectual




© 2001-2010 liberalismo.org XHTML 1.0 con CSS2 


liberalismo.org: ¿Qué es el patrón oro?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuando Nixon elimino la paridad dolar/oro fue precisamente por eso
> " porque no existe una moneda HONESTA", LAS MONEDAS COTIZAN SEGUN EL
> VIENTO POLITICO/ECONOMICO
> El establecer el respaldo de una moneda con el oro daria lugar a situaciones
> ...



"Respaldado por oro" no significa estar respaldado al 100%. Se podría perfectamente respaldar al 20% lo cual sería infinitamente mejor que lo que tenemos ahora. Toda la revolución insdustrial del siglo XIX tuvo lugar con el patrón oro y plata en todo el mundo. La economía puede funcionar muy bien con el patrón oro.


----------



## Rand Kruger (28 Jun 2010)

No entiendo el enunciado del hilo.

"¿Por qué el oro no puede sustituir al dinero?"

El oro es dinero. La pregunta debería ser: ¿por qué los papelitos no pueden sustituir al dinero de verdad?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Por todo ello el ORO es totalmente manipulable y volvera a valer dos duros y medio
cuando los que mandan lo decidan

Lo cual no quiere decir que se le ponga una vela


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "Respaldado por oro" no significa estar respaldado al 100%. *Se podría perfectamente respaldar al 20%* lo cual sería infinitamente mejor que lo que tenemos ahora. Toda la revolución insdustrial del siglo XIX tuvo lugar con el patrón oro y plata en todo el mundo. La economía puede funcionar muy bien con el patrón oro.



No,no se puede ,o se es o no se es
no seas cabezon,que tu eres un tio listo


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Rand Kruger dijo:


> No entiendo el enunciado del hilo.
> 
> "¿Por qué el oro no puede sustituir al dinero?"
> 
> El oro es dinero. La pregunta debería ser: ¿por qué los papelitos no pueden sustituir al dinero de verdad?



Caballero ,EL ORO NO ES DINERO
no es aceptado como medio de pago o liberalizacion de deuda
ademas su uso como DINERO esta EXPRESAMENTE prohibido


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por todo ello el ORO es totalmente manipulable y volvera a valer dos duros y medio
> cuando los que mandan lo decidan
> 
> Lo cual no quiere decir que se le ponga una vela



Ya veo que no has acabado tus compras en Ebay :XX:

Tío, que todo el mundo se acuerda del ebayowned...¿No te da vergüenza seguir con el numerito?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Caballero ,EL ORO NO ES DINERO
> no es aceptado como medio de pago o liberalizacion de deuda
> ademas su uso como DINERO esta EXPRESAMENTE prohibido



Y una mierda. El oro bancarizado es una divisa más. Por eso no paga IVA.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,no se puede ,o se es o no se es
> no seas cabezon,que tu eres un tio listo



Claro que se puede y se ha hecho muchas veces. El patrón oro anterior a los años 30 no era con respaldo total.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> El dinero representa el pago por unos servicios.
> 
> Tú trabajas 8 horas al día/5 días a la semana y te pagan X dinero a final de mes por ese trabajo que has hecho.
> 
> ...



Es interesante esto que dices, pero me parece que hay algo que falla. Voy a decir lo que se me ha ocurrido. Quizás sea un disparate, ya que aún soy un principiante en estos temas. Estoy aquí para aprender, así que agradeceré que me corrijáis lo que esté mal.

El sistema fiduciario permite crear infinito dinero, pero haciendo eso realmente no se está creando riqueza alguna. Eso no es nada nuevo, el dinero no es nada en sí, sino algo que cambiar por cosas ahora o en el futuro. Si aumenta la cantidad de trabajadores, se crea nuevo dinero para pagarles, y con él pueden comprar lo mismo que se podía comprar antes, siempre y cuando lo que generan sea equivalente a lo que cobran. 

El problema de esto es que se puede distorsionar de gran manera en cuando se genera más dinero porcentualmente de lo que aumenta la cantidad de bienes y servicios creados. Entonces, el dinero ya no compra lo mismo que antes, sino menos. 

El oro en circulación, sin embargo, es más o menos constante. Esto conlleva que si va aumentando la población trabajadora, el sueldo en términos de gramos de oro, decrece (hay que repartir el mismo dinero entre más gente). Pero, al mismo tiempo, si se generan más bienes y servicios siendo la cantidad de oro constante, el precio de los mismos también decrece, por lo que estamos igual que cuando había menos trabajadores. 

No hay manipulación posible, ya que no se puede crear oro de la nada. Si disminuye la cantidad de bienes y servicios disponibles, el precio en oro de los mismos, sube. Si aumenta, baja. Es algo "sano", y lógico, que sólo pasa si la oferta de dinero es constante.


----------



## Tony Soprano (28 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y una mierda. El oro bancarizado es una divisa más. Por eso no paga IVA.



Monster yo ya no insistiria mucho mas... Yo llevo leyendo desde 2008 mas o menos y mis conocimientos partian de 0. Leyendo y leyendo ambas partes, en todo este tiempo acabas sacando unas conclusiones que conducen a lo que decis gente como tu o Putin... si o si.

El que no lo vea o es muy muy obtuso y corto de entendederas, es decir; no merece que pierdas tu tiempo, o es un fanboy de esto -como de tantas otras cosas-; que por mucho que insistas y des datos y pruebas, van a seguir pensando que su verdad es "La Verdad"... por lo tanto tampoco merecen que pierdas el tiempo.

Una 3a opcion es que sean trollacos, y ya no diré lo que sigue, porque es evidente...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (28 Jun 2010)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Monster yo ya no insistiria mucho mas... Yo llevo leyendo desde 2008 mas o menos y mis conocimientos partian de 0. Leyendo y leyendo ambas partes, en todo este tiempo acabas sacando unas conclusiones que conducen a lo que decis gente como tu o Putin... si o si.
> 
> El que no lo vea o es muy muy obtuso y corto de entendederas, es decir; no merece que pierdas tu tiempo, o es un fanboy de esto -como de tantas otras cosas-; que por mucho que insistas y des datos y pruebas, van a seguir pensando que su verdad es "La Verdad"... por lo tanto tampoco merecen que pierdas el tiempo.
> 
> Una 3a opcion es que sean trollacos, y ya no diré lo que sigue, porque es evidente...



+ 1

No sé quién ni con qué intención se ha reflotado este hilo.

Yo pensaba que, con lo que se ha explicado aquí (monster, putin, ******zorro et alii) la discusión se había acabado. Podemos seguir con 300 posts más, pero la tierra seguirá siendo redonda, el oro siempre será oro y los papeles, papeles.

Este hilo debería declararse cerrado por derrota (K.O. técnico) de Buster y el resto de detractores del oro.

Edito: Joder con la mierda de los asteriscos


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya veo que no has acabado tus compras en Ebay :XX:
> 
> Tío, que todo el mundo se acuerda del *ebayowned*...¿No te da vergüenza seguir con el numerito?



¿te refieres a mis compras de maples,8 escudos.etc a 600 euros?
Se que los page caros,pero hoy estan a 1250 € o asi
gracias a ti fui de un EBAYOWNED a ganar mucha pasta.GRACIAS MONSTER
JEJEJEJJEJEJEJE


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y una mierda. *El oro bancarizado es una divisa más*. Por eso no paga IVA.



SOLO ES DIVISA ENTRE ESTADOS,ENTRE ESTADOS,......
no te obceques...........
Ademas es bien de inversion,que no dinero


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Monster yo ya no insistiria mucho mas...* Yo llevo leyendo desde 2008 mas o menos y mis conocimientos partian de 0. *Leyendo y leyendo ambas partes, en todo este tiempo acabas sacando unas conclusiones que conducen a lo que decis gente como tu o Putin... si o si.
> 
> El que no lo vea o es muy muy obtuso y corto de entendederas, es decir; no merece que pierdas tu tiempo, o es un fanboy de esto -como de tantas otras cosas-; que por mucho que insistas y des datos y pruebas, van a seguir pensando que su verdad es "La Verdad"... por lo tanto tampoco merecen que pierdas el tiempo.
> 
> Una 3a opcion es que sean trollacos, y ya no diré lo que sigue, porque es evidente...



.........y siguen en cero caballero
el hecho de ser usted uno de los abducidos por monster no le da conocimientos
El oro es BURBUJA y como BURBUJA explotara
exploto antes y volvera a explotar,el juego es saber en que limite


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jun 2010)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> + 1
> 
> No sé quién ni con qué intención se ha reflotado este hilo.
> 
> ...



¿Y tu quien eres para dar o quitar CESAR?
SNB ya ha previsto la burbuja del oro,esta cantada
falta saber cuando


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿te refieres a mis compras de maples,8 escudos.etc a 600 euros?
> Se que los page caros,pero hoy estan a 1250 € o asi
> gracias a ti fui de un EBAYOWNED a ganar mucha pasta.GRACIAS MONSTER
> JEJEJEJJEJEJEJE



De nada. También me alegro por ti...aunque no te lo merezcas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> SOLO ES DIVISA ENTRE ESTADOS,ENTRE ESTADOS,......
> no te obceques...........
> Ademas es bien de inversion,que no dinero



Nooo.....Los particulares no pagan IVA....y podrían tener fondos en oro si los bancos lo ofreciesen...¿Por qué no lo ofrecen? ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> SNB ya ha previsto la burbuja del oro,esta cantada
> falta saber cuando



Eso lo hemos previsto en el hilo del oro hace bastante tiempo. Por las declaraciones de SNB deduzco que él piensa que ya estamos en modo burbuja. Me alegra que no pienses que ya estamos en modo burbuja. No os preocupéis que cuando empieza la burbuja del oro nos vamos a enterar todos. El precio va a volar como nunca antes habíais visto volar...y la gente va a comprar más que nunca...En particular Buster. Buster: Cuando te entre el acojone y empieces a comprar, nos avisas ¿OK?


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Imaginemos por un momento que en el año 1950 se hubiese decidido acabar con el papel moneda. El oro y la plata se hubiesen convertido en la única divisa en el mundo.

Dinero = oro y plata.

En ese momento habrían convertido las distintas divisas en oro y plata y cada estado y cada individuo tendría una cantidad de oro y plata.

En el año 1950 había 2.518.630.000 personas en el mundo.

50 años más tarde hay 6.070.581.000 personas, o sea, más del doble.

¿La producción de oro en 50 años habría bastado para cubrir las necesidades de pago de 3.000 millones de personas más?


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En particular Buster. Buster: Cuando te entre el acojone y empieces a comprar, nos avisas ¿OK?



Os lo he dicho a ti y a Putin varias veces y siempre os rajáis como putas gallinas: Poned una fecha límite en la cual el papel ya no valga nada.

Es que hablar de boquilla es muy fácil pero cuando llega el momento de la verdad es cuando se ve quienes son niños y quienes son hombres.

Yo hasta estoy dispuesto a apostar (lo que prefieras: oro o papel) a que en la fecha que tú digas nada habrá cambiado.

¿Te atreves a apostar, niñato?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Imaginemos por un momento que en el año 1950 se hubiese decidido acabar con el papel moneda. El oro y la plata se hubiesen convertido en la única divisa en el mundo.
> 
> Dinero = oro y plata.
> 
> ...



El pago se realiza por parte de la gente que ya existía y ya tenía dinero, no es necesario producir dinero nuevo.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> El pago se realiza por parte de la gente que ya existía y ya tenía dinero, no es necesario producir dinero nuevo.



Con el dinero que había en 1950 da para pagar a la gente, haya la que haya en el mundo, per secula seculorum.

Pues está bien saberlo.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Imaginemos por un momento que en el año 1950 se hubiese decidido acabar con el papel moneda. El oro y la plata se hubiesen convertido en la única divisa en el mundo.
> 
> Dinero = oro y plata.
> 
> ...



El truco de los políticos es hacernos creer que el dinero que inventan tiene valor y la realidad es que pierde valor dia tras dia.
Nuestra única defensa es gastar esos papeles en activos reales no burbujeados para evitar el fraude.
Me hace gracia que en ete foro se demonice a los pepitos porque durante décadas fué un arma contra la inflación muy efectiva, compro ladrillo y evito que se me evaporen los ahorros.
Ahora el ladrillo ha estallado y la gente busca alternativas para la próxima década. ¿Cuales van a ser los activos que mejor nos defiendan del fraude? Esa es la cuestión.
Lo que está claro es que ahora mismo aguantar los papeles es un error mucho mas grave de lo que fué en el pasado, porque esos miles de millones de personas que nombras van a demandar muchos activos reales.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

******zorro: Pero no respondes a la cuestión que planteo. ¿Podría el oro y la plata sustituir al dinero teniendo en cuenta que la producción de metales es constante y limitada mientras que el crecimiento de la población mundial ni es constante ni está limitada?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Con el dinero que había en 1950 da para pagar a la gente, haya la que haya en el mundo, per secula seculorum.
> 
> Pues está bien saberlo.



Claro, y según aumente la cantidad de personas trabajadoras, les tocará a menos oro por persona, pero con esa cantidad menor de oro se podrá comprar lo mismo que antes (considerando que lo que producen es igual a lo que ingresan), así que no cambia nada. No es necesario crear nuevo dinero.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ******zorro: Pero no respondes a la cuestión que planteo. ¿Podría el oro y la plata sustituir al dinero teniendo en cuenta que la producción de metales es constante y limitada mientras que el crecimiento de la población mundial ni es constante ni está limitada?



Es que tu pretendes que el dinero crezca eternamente, eso es imposible sin un fraude como el actual.
A mi no me preocupa el posible patrón plata, lo que no es aceptable es que una nación aumente su dinero constantemente y en unos meses varios millones de obreros a la calle
¿Como se puede imprimir dinero sin producir bienes y servicios? Es una trampa.

El sistema debe ser:
Trabajar, ahorrar, consumir. China por ejemplo

Y lo que tenemos es:
Crédito, consumo, paro. Occidente por ejemplo

Para sostener este sistema tienen que imprimir mas de lo que se produce porque en caso contrario no le salen las cuentas.


----------



## Renovatio (29 Jun 2010)

Buster amigo!
Veo que no me has mandado el pm que te comenté...
Es que veo que te vienes arriba y tal, y digo... Bah lo intento por última vez, va...

No entiendes, chorlito, (le llamas niñato a monster, asi que puedo pillarte algo de confianza no?) no entiendes, digo, no eres capaz de ver, o imaginar...

*QUE LO QUE DEFENDEMOS ES EL FIN DEL DINERO FIAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Obcecao!

No ves que el oro es SOLO UN MEDIO DE ACCOUNTING, algo que no se pueda crear de CERO, que si hay mucha gente, colega, en el mundo este que parece que se te hace tan grande, pues CONY instauramos este sistema, verás, y me lo voy inventando sobre la marcha:

con 100 centimos de euro te dan un euro.

El euro, es una moneda de 5 gramos de cobre.

Con 50 euros, en cobre o en billete, te dan una moneda de 50 euros de valor facial que pesa 2.5 gramos de plata.

10 monedas de esas, 500 euros, 25 gramos de plata, o un billete convertible tanto en euros mas pequeños como en esa plata, te dan una moneda de 500€, que es de oro, todo bonita ella. 2.5 Gramos.

con 10 gramos de oro, en el banco central te dan a elegir, te dan 2 billetes de 500 euros, dos monedas de oro de 2.5 gramos, o una fantabulosa moneda de 5 gramos de oro con valor facial 1000€.

Que tenemos con 5 monedas de 5 gramos de oro? Un valor facial de 5000 euros... tachán, una moneda de 10 gramos de platino! (por ejemplo)

Que te hace falta mas pasta? el pais (banco) que se lo pueda permitir, que acuñe monedacas de onza de platino, con valor facial de 30,000€ porqueyolovalgo! 

Se ganan en señoraje 1,100 euros y se penaliza ese tamaño de moneda para controlar el tema del dinero negro! taa-daaa!

Asi los bancos solo podrian "imprimir" billetes si tienen reservas suficientes! Hasta se podria hacer el truco de la reserva fraccionaria, seria el nuevo indice para saber como iria un pais... 

Si Suiza tiene auditado el 100% de todo su dinero en circulación en metales, pues iria mejor que hispanistán que tendria solo un 20% de reservas... CDS sobre las reservas resultantes... etc etc etc...

No has jugado nunca a un juego de rol, nen? Que no es tan dificil, mecawen.... Que te vas por las ramas!

Ale piro a dormir.... disculpen el ladrilloide.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Renovatio: Me parece muy bien que seas el lameculos del Monster. No lo admiro, pero lo respeto porque pienso que cada persona es libre de ser todo lo abrazafarolas que le apetezca.

Veo que defiendes el fin del dinero fiat. ¿Es sólo un deseo o piensas, como monster, que eso va a suceder a corto, medio o largo plazo?

A tu querido monster lo he retado más de una y de dos veces a que ponga una fecha en la que el dinero fiat haya desaparecido, como él sostiene que pasará, y nunca se ha atrevido a recoger el guante. 

¿Esa es la persona a la que admiras? ¿Una persona que tira la piedra y esconde la mano?


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Es que tu pretendes que el dinero crezca eternamente, eso es imposible sin un fraude como el actual.



Si crece el numero de personas en el mundo aumenta el número de personas que trabajan.

Si aumenta el número de personas que trabajan aumenta la masa salarial mundial.

Ya lo he dicho pero lo repito. En 1950 había 2.500 millones de personas. 50 años después hay 3.500 millones de personas más.

El trabajo hay que pagarlo. Entonces el trabajo de 3.5000 millones de personas hay que pagarlo. Por lo tanto el dinero que paga el trabajo tiene que aumentar necesariamente.

Pongamos que en 1950 la masa salarial mundial era de 100.000 toneladas de oro/año. Pues en el año 2000 la masa salarial mundial tiene que ser al menos de más de 200.000 toneladas de oro.

¿Dónde está el fraude?

¿Puede la producción de oro equipararse al aumento de la masa salarial mundial debido al aumento de la población?

¿Tiene sentido decir que el dinero que había en 1950 puede servir para pagar a todo el mundo en el año 2000 como sostiene alguien? Eso me suena a que el precio del oro fluctuaría artificialmente por factores rocambolescos como la cantidad de gente que haya en el mundo, o sea, a más gente menos vale el oro porque hay que repartirlo entre más gente.

Y me ciño al aumento de la masa salarial debido al aumento de la población, pero quiero hacer constar que a mayor población, mayor necesidad de crédito.

Si ya tengo mis dudas de que la producción de oro, por ser constante, pueda cubrir las necesidades de pago salarial de una población que aumenta con los años, pues más dudas tengo todavía si a eso añadimos la necesidad de crédito.

Si un préstamo significa la promesa de devolver el dinero prestado al cabo de unos años, en caso de que la única divisa fuese el oro, ¿qué se haría? El oro hay que entregarlo físicamente para que la persona pueda hacer los pagos que necesita, ya sea comprar una casa o montar una empresa.

¿Realmente podemos tener una divisa que estanque la economía?

El dinero fiat tendrás sus incovenientes, pero evidentemente el oro también los tendría.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si crece el numero de personas en el mundo aumenta el número de personas que trabajan.
> 
> Si aumenta el número de personas que trabajan aumenta la masa salarial mundial.
> 
> ...



El dinero real está aumentando en los paises emergentes porque son los que tienen crecimientos cercanos al 10%, por ese camino vamos bien, son nuestros acreedores.

Pero el problema es que el diminuto crecimiento occidentental (los deudores) es a base de subvención y crédito sucio y resulta que cada vez hay mas dinero pero irreal.

No creo ni tengo fe en que el dinero papel/electrónico llegue a desaparecer, invierto en metales por otros motivos.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

carlo$zorro: Creo que sigues sin ver que existe un crecimiento real, ni fraudulento ni irreal, motivado por el aumento de la población mundial.

A esos 3.500 millones de personas que han nacido desde 1950 hay que darles comida, darles ropa, vivienda, educación, etc, etc.

Eso es algo indiscutible. Por lo tanto la economía ha crecido mucho (y descartamos los demás factores) debido al aumento de la población mundial.

Entonces vuelvo a repetir la pregunta: ¿Puede el oro, de producción constante, cubrir las necesidades reales de pago de salarios de una población que en 50 años ha aumentado en 3.500 millones de personas? 

¡3.500 millones se dice pronto pero si pensamos en lo que representa, asusta!

Y si ya entramos a discutir en la necesidad real de crédito que tendría que ser avalado con oro, que no puede ser creado, ¿qué nos queda? ¿Un crecimiento real de la economía o una contracción brutal porque el oro es demasiado limitado para que el mundo se pueda seguir desarrollando a un ritmo aceptable?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Renovatio: Me parece muy bien que seas el lameculos del Monster. No lo admiro, pero lo respeto porque pienso que cada persona es libre de ser todo lo abrazafarolas que le apetezca.
> 
> Veo que defiendes el fin del dinero fiat. ¿Es sólo un deseo o piensas, como monster, que eso va a suceder a corto, medio o largo plazo?
> 
> ...




Bustero, tu pesadez es comparable a tu falta de luces. Pon un link donde yo diga que el dinero fiat va a desaparecer. Yo eso no lo sé. Lo que sé es que se va a devaluar. Y tampoco me pidas cuanto ni cuando. En macroeconomía hay cosas muy claras a largo plazo, pero nadie sabe el timing que es imposible de prever. 

Desde que andas dando la brasa lo dicho (que el fiat se devalua) está muy claro. En el hilo del oro postearon este gráfico. Estúdiatelo:


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Y yo sé que el oro se va a devaluar, pero no me pidas que diga ni cuando, ni cuanto ni por qué.

También sé que el oro no puede sustituir al dinero (fiat), como reza el título de este hilo, pero tampoco pidas explicaciones.

A mí me faltarán luces pero tú llevas un apagón encima que no puedes con él.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> carlo$zorro: Creo que sigues sin ver que existe un crecimiento real, ni fraudulento ni irreal, motivado por el aumento de la población mundial.
> 
> A esos 3.500 millones de personas que han nacido desde 1950 hay que darles comida, darles ropa, vivienda, educación, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo fe en que vuelva un nuevo patrón oro por eso compro activos duros, pero tu tienes un problema porque tienes fe en que los banqueros centrales impriman el papel exatamente proporcional al crecimiento económico y en que los tipos de interés son los correctos y no van a estar devaluados artificialmente para crecer artificialmente.

La población está creciendo en proporción al papel impreso pero BP no tiene capacidad para extraer crudo en la misma proporción, nos espera estanflación, imprimir mucho, crecer poco, consumir mucho y con este panorama van a salir favorecidos los que posean activos reales.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Yo no tengo fe en que vuelva un nuevo patrón oro por eso compro activos duros, pero tu tienes un problema porque tienes fe en que los banqueros centrales impriman el papel exatamente proporcional al crecimiento económico



Ahí te equivocas. Yo no he dicho que tengo fe en que eso suceda. Yo sólo he planteado que el oro no puede sustituir al dinero (fiat).

Lo que habrá que hacer es una remodelación del actual sistema financiero y económico. Nos quedaremos con el dinero fiat pero la forma en que se crea habrá de cambiar para adaptarlo en una medida más razonable al crecimiento económico.

"La población está creciendo en proporción al papel impreso pero BP no tiene capacidad para extraer crudo en la misma proporción" ¿Eres aficionado a los diálogos para besugos? Aquellos que publicaban en el TBO o en DDT.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo sé que el oro se va a devaluar, pero no me pidas que diga ni cuando, ni cuanto ni por qué.



Sólo se te piden argumentos como damos los demás. Pero parece que eso está muy lejos de tus posibilidades...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

*QUi*



Buster dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas. Yo no he dicho que tengo fe en que eso suceda. Yo sólo he planteado que el oro no puede sustituir al dinero (fiat).
> 
> Lo que habrá que hacer es una remodelación del actual sistema financiero y económico. Nos quedaremos con el dinero fiat pero la forma en que se crea habrá de cambiar para adaptarlo en una medida más razonable al crecimiento económico.
> 
> "La población está creciendo en proporción al papel impreso pero BP no tiene capacidad para extraer crudo en la misma proporción" ¿Eres aficionado a los diálogos para besugos? Aquellos que publicaban en el TBO o en DDT.




Si piensas lo que dices no entiendo porque no compras oro. Está claro que si tengo ahorrado 100, y la población se dobla, y ocurre como dices que el dinero fiat se multiplica por dos (lo cual es irrealista...se multiplica por mucho más), entonces sin hacer nada has perdido la mitad de tus ahorros. 

En ese escenario prefiero tener ahorrado en oro. ¿no? 

¿Quien es el besugo?


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sólo se te piden argumentos como damos los demás. Pero parece que eso está muy lejos de tus posibilidades...



Pues el oro se va a devaluar porque es insostenible que siga subiendo su cotización. Si sigue subiendo se formará una burbuja que tendrá que estallar como todas las burbujas.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si piensas lo que dices no entiendo porque no compras oro. Está claro que si tengo ahorrado 100, y la población se dobla, y ocurre como dices que el dinero fiat se multiplica por dos (lo cual es irrealista...se multiplica por mucho más), entonces sin hacer nada has perdido la mitad de tus ahorros.



Eso no es cierto. Si se hacen bien las cosas el dinero no tiene por qué perder valor en la medida que tú propones.

Y si se hacen mal, ni el oro está a salvo de las cagadas.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

Existe el escenario de un nuevo progreso economico,cuando eso suceda o empieze a suceder el dinero que ha ido a la compra de oro se ira a la inversion en medios de produccion lo que conllevara una bajada salvaje de su valor.

Todo ello ira encubierto de un inflacion (no declarada) controlada por el BCE
El problema es saber cuando,posiblemente la subida del euribor marcara dicho despege

Tenemos que estar atentos a las subidas del EURIBOR


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Eso no es cierto. Si se hacen bien las cosas el dinero no tiene por qué perder valor en la medida que tú propones.
> 
> Y si se hacen mal, ni el oro está a salvo de las cagadas.



Pues venga, sé positivo y propón mejores alternativas. Me interesan.

La realidad es que no tienes nada que proponer y criticas por criticar. Porque eres un tío que se aburre mucho...


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La realidad es que no tienes nada que proponer y criticas por criticar. Porque eres un tío que se aburre mucho...



... le dijo la sartén al cazo.


----------



## Renovatio (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Renovatio: Me parece muy bien que seas el *lameculos* del Monster.



Escucha, chaval. A mi no me faltes al respeto, que yo no lo he hecho contigo. Es la segunda vez que gasto mi tiempo en intentar hacerte ver las cosas, y tu lo ignoras pasando a ataques personales.

Ya me habian advertido de ti por privados, pero al no conocerte pues te segui tratando como un forero cualquiera, ni siquiera lei tu historial de mensajes, fundamentalmente por que nadie en ningún foro merece tanta atención por mi parte, al menos sin una buena razón.

Dos vale, pero no va a haber tres. Si te quieres dirigir a mi, hazlo sobre lo que yo escribo, comenta mis posts, no sobre otras personas o faltandome al respeto. Te ha quedado claro? Te lo pregunto de nuevo: Lo tienes claro? 

Mientras tanto, haz el favor de no mentarme más, salvo que sea en los términos que te expongo. Habla conmigo de dinero fiat y de convertibilidad, y en unos mínimos términos de respeto, o no hables conmigo. Creo que lo he dejado claro. Gracias.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Escucha, chaval. A mi no me faltes al respeto, que yo no lo he hecho contigo.



Chorlito era un apodo cariñoso, ¿no?

"Es loable que un "teen" lea este foro y le apetezca contribuir"

¿Lo de "teen", con connotaciones peyorativas, a qué venía? ¿Pero tú de qué coño me conoces para saber qué edad tengo?



Renovatio dijo:


> Es la segunda vez que gasto mi tiempo en intentar hacerte ver las cosas, y tu lo ignoras pasando a ataques personales.



Perdona que te diga pero yo no fui quien empezó insultando.



Renovatio dijo:


> Ya me habian advertido de ti por privados, pero al no conocerte pues te segui tratando como un forero cualquiera, ni siquiera lei tu historial de mensajes, fundamentalmente por que nadie en ningún foro merece tanta atención por mi parte, al menos sin una buena razón.



Debo de haberle tocado la fibra sensible a alguien para que vayan diciendo cosas de mí por privados.



Renovatio dijo:


> Mientras tanto, haz el favor de no mentarme más, salvo que sea en los términos que te expongo. Habla conmigo de dinero fiat y de convertibilidad, y en unos mínimos términos de respeto, o no hables conmigo. Creo que lo he dejado claro. Gracias.



Si quieres respeto debes ganártelo. De momento conmigo tu cuenta está a cero.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

No vayas de listo, cuidadin. El petroleo es un caso diferente al oro. El petroleo tiene una demanda que el oro no tiene.


----------



## Holonio (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si crece el numero de personas en el mundo aumenta el número de personas que trabajan.
> 
> Si aumenta el número de personas que trabajan aumenta la masa salarial mundial.
> 
> ...




No existe ninguna correlación entre cantidad de dinero/oro y el numero de habitantes. Si el oro ha sido el dinero de la humanidad durante tantos miles de años ha sido entre otras cosas porque era escaso. De hecho teniendo en cuenta cuanto oro se ha extraído ya seguro que el oro per capita extraido era aun menor que ahora. Esto es que si lo divides entre los habitantes vivos tocaban a menos.

Por supuesto si la población aumenta ciertas variables como la hora/hombre de trabajo se abaratan con respecto al oro y este se haría aun mas valioso.

Ciertamente una divisa no fiat no permite un crecimiento artificial basado en créditos impagables como el actual. Pero claro eso significa un crecimiento mas sostenible a largo plazo.

De todos modos una moneda basada en el oro (o en cualquier otra cosa) no es la panacea. Ya que el multiplicador bancario sigue siendo aplicable siempre que no se exija un coeficiente de caja de 100% (lo que elimina totalmente el crédito bancario).

Multiplicador bancario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Con un coeficiente de caja como el actual del 10 % podría haber en las cuentas denominadas en oro de la nueva hipotética divisa 10 veces mas que el oro disponible. Hombre es mejor que lo que tenemos ahora pero sigue siendo un sistema económico con pies de barro. Susceptible a caer ante cualquier crisis de confianza


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Holonio: Con lo cual me das la razón en que el oro no puede sustituir al dinero fiat.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Ajá. Entonces parece ser que se te ha olvidado razonar lo siguiente: "porque es insostenible que siga subiendo su cotización". Espero atento los detalles sobre el criterio de insostenibilidad del precio.



Es insostenible porque no existe una demanda real, si no una demanda artificial impulsada por los especuladores y por la gente que busca un refugio para sus ahorros.

¿Qué pasará cuando los especuladores del oro recojan beneficios? ¿Qué pasará cuando el oro deje de ser refugio?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Es insostenible porque no existe una demanda real, si no una demanda artificial impulsada por los especuladores y por la gente que busca un refugio para sus ahorros.
> 
> ¿Qué pasará cuando los especuladores del oro recojan beneficios? ¿Qué pasará cuando el oro deje de ser refugio?



¿La demanda de la gente que busca refugio no es real?

Tan real como que el sistema financiero no ofrece ninguna confianza. Te vas a dar de bruces con la realidad. Sigues sin responder a que otras alternativas propones. A ti lo que te jode es no haber comprado hace un par de años cuando empezaste a rebuznar contra el oro.


----------



## Renovatio (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Perdona que te diga pero yo no fui quien empezó insultando.



Ir llamando "niñato" (de ti, lo último) a otros foreros no es insultar claro. Bueeeno.
Y veo que sigues sin de(re)batir nada del topic. Bueeeeno. 
Y no me llegan privados tuyos para, ni aclarar, ni profundizar en ningún tema, te mola el circo. Bueeeeno. 

Pues conmigo, se te acabó el chollo, majete.

Ah perdona por lo de majete también, por si te he ofendido. El caso es hablar de lo que sea menos del topic.

Ministerio de Igualdad - Inicio

Ahora me contestas otra vez si te apetece, con tu tonillo insufrible. Y te quedas super ancho y tal. Lo dije, y lo reitero: Teen. Y no te cabrees también por eso, alma de cántaro (no, esto tampoco es un insuuuulto. ains) que verás como en unos años eso también se arregla. El carácter digo.

Lo dicho, c'est fini, paso de ti.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas. Yo no he dicho que tengo fe en que eso suceda. Yo sólo he planteado que el oro no puede sustituir al dinero (fiat).
> 
> Lo que habrá que hacer es una remodelación del actual sistema financiero y económico. Nos quedaremos con el dinero fiat pero la forma en que se crea habrá de cambiar para adaptarlo en una medida más razonable al crecimiento económico.
> 
> "La población está creciendo en proporción al papel impreso pero BP no tiene capacidad para extraer crudo en la misma proporción" ¿Eres aficionado a los diálogos para besugos? Aquellos que publicaban en el TBO o en DDT.



No has pillado lo que te he escrito, cada vez hay mas consumidores y menos crudo per cápita.
El título de este hilo no tiene sentido, el oro es el único dinero que puede pagar el crudo sin resentirse. Si tienes oro tienes petróleo, y si no lo tienes te jodes. Chao amigo, contigo no se puede hablar con normalidad porque eres un maleducado.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿La demanda de la gente que busca refugio no es real?
> 
> Tan real como que el sistema financiero no ofrece ninguna confianza. Te vas a dar de bruces con la realidad. Sigues sin responder a que otras alternativas propones. A ti lo que te jode es no haber comprado hace un par de años cuando empezaste a rebuznar contra el oro.



Demanda de la gente -> burbuja -> explosión de la burbuja -> ::

Ya he dicho que la alternativa es un sistema económico y financiero parecido al actual pero con reglas diferentes.

Di lo que quieras pero a mí no me jode no haber comprado oro hace un par de años.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Renovatio: Lo que yo llame a los demás a ti no te incumbe. Me acusaste de haberte faltado al respeto y ahora estás jodido porque demostré que tú lo hiciste primero.

Así que yo teen y chorlito y tú lameculos del monster. Aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

A ver,señores,acemilas y demas cuadrupedos 
escuchen lo que dice UN ECONOMISTA (snb) DEL ORO,
................y despues opinen,opinen

http://****************.info/juan-******-barba/27-***-entrevista-santiago-nino-becerra-video.html
OJO ultimo video o video nº4
PD
Si alguein sabe incrustarlo que lo inscruste,si ya se monster que te te cae J C B muy mal
pero el es una persona instruida y tu solo un mozo de aeronave.

http:// economia de guerra.info/ juan-******-barba/ 27-j c b-entrevista-santiago-nino-becerra-video.html

me cachis ,que teneis capado el link para el JC B ,incluso sus siglas
¿tanto miedo le teneis a la comptencia?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> A ver,señores,acemilas y demas cuadrupedos
> escuchen lo que dice UN ECONOMISTA (snb) DEL ORO,
> ................y despues opinen,opinen
> 
> ...



Ese link, obviamente, no va.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

http:// economia deguerra. info/juan -****** -barba /27-j c b-entrevista-santiago-nino-becerra-video.html

Bueno pues juntar las letras y tendreis el link

http:// economia deguerra .info /ju an -car los-bar ba/27-j c b-entrevista-santiago-nino-becerra-video.html

joder,calopez deja ya de joder con asteriscos los links y no seas rencoroso


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, ¿por qué sale últimamente "c a r l o s" en asteriscos cuando se escribe junto?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿por qué sale últimamente "c a r l o s" en asteriscos cuando se escribe junto?



Han vetado el escribir palabras como C A R L O S o J C B ,etc para que nadie
le pueda dar publicidad a los de otros foros o hablar de J C B.etc

......es que son como niños peleandose por la pelota::

Hay calopez que se te ve el ramalazo de envidia


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/1SQfNQipFDk


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> A ver,señores,acemilas y demas cuadrupedos
> escuchen lo que dice UN ECONOMISTA (snb) DEL ORO,
> ................y despues opinen,opinen
> 
> ...



Si te refieres a cuando dice que el oro no tiene liquidez eso es falso. 
El oro tiene liquidez 24 horas al día de lunes a viernes, vaya catedráticos tenemos en Hispanistán.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

"El uso industrial del oro es muy limitado"

"El precio del oro lo fijan 4 brokers y tres mineros."

"El oro se compra a un precio pero al venderlo te dan lo que te quieran dar por él".


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> "El uso industrial del oro es muy limitado"
> 
> "El precio del oro lo fijan 4 brokers y tres mineros."
> 
> "El oro se compra a un precio pero al venderlo te dan lo que te quieran dar por él".



Como ya varios foreros han dicho sobre esto, está claro que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla, o no le conviene decir lo que sabe.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Votin: Lo que dice Niño Becerra sobre el oro es justamente lo que yo digo.

Hace años el oro valía X y ahora vale Y. Teniendo en cuenta que el uso industrial del oro es muy limitado y su uso ornamental también, ¿qué explica el aumento de su valor al triple o más? Pues la pura y simple especulación.

Quien quiera invertir en algo que no tiene un uso real es muy libre. Quienes invirtieron en pisos al menos tienen algo que sí tiene un uso real.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Como ya varios foreros han dicho sobre esto, está claro que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla, o no le conviene decir lo que sabe.



Por favor pon el currículum de esos foreros.

Es que decir que alguien no tiene ni idea se dice rápido, pero un currículum tarda años en lograrse.

Me da la risa pensando en que unos cuantos dicen algo y piensan que sientan cátedra. En cambio piensan que alguien que sí tiene un cátedra sólo dice tonterías. ¿Y no será al revés?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Si te refieres a cuando dice que el oro no tiene liquidez eso es falso.
> El oro tiene liquidez 24 horas al día de lunes a viernes, vaya catedráticos tenemos en Hispanistán.



El oro no tiene liquidez
puedes venderlo en las tienda compro oro por cuatro duros OOOOOO
fuera de ESPAÑA ,y te encontrarias con problemas GRAVES si es mas de 10.000 euros
Ademas,si todo el mundo fuera a vender a estas cuatro tiendas a BRUSELAS
en dos horas perderian todo su efectivo metalico y dejarian de comprar para
bajar A LO BURRO EL PRECIO
El precio se mantiene porque china y la india estan acumulando oro,cuando paren el precio descendera a lo bestia


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Por favor pon el currículum de esos foreros.
> 
> Es que decir que alguien no tiene ni idea se dice rápido, pero un currículum tarda años en lograrse.
> 
> Me da la risa pensando en que unos cuantos dicen algo y piensan que sientan cátedra. En cambio piensan que alguien que sí tiene un cátedra sólo dice tonterías. ¿Y no será al revés?



Lo que importa no es quién lo diga, sino lo que dice.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ademas,si todo el mundo fuera a vender a estas cuatro tiendas a BRUSELAS en dos horas perderian todo su efectivo metalico y dejarian de comprar para bajar A LO BURRO EL PRECIO



Ahí le has dado. 

Mientras sean cuatro gatos los que vendan oro (y en la mayoría de los casos con un descuento sobre el precio de compra del copón ya que en pocos sitios compran al precio que venden) no pasa nada.

¿Pero qué pasa si mañana tienen colas para vender oro? Pues que la ley de la oferta y la demanda hará que el precio del oro baje.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

El precio del oro lo marcan 2.600 millones de clientes potenciales, China+India y no 4 brokers, otra metedura de pata del profe...


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Lo que importa no es quién lo diga, sino lo que dice.



Pues lo que dice es cierto en su mayor parte.

Becerra dice que el oro no es líquido, y aquí salta la gente a decir que sí. Pues vale, el oro es líquido, ¿pero cuánto pierdes cuando lo vendes?

Dime 10 sitios en Madrid donde compren el oro al mismo precio al que lo venden.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

Desde mi casa he comprado y vendido oro a precio de mercado mas la comisión de mi broker.
No es necesario pillar aviones a Madrid ni historias raras.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues lo que dice es cierto en su mayor parte.
> 
> Becerra dice que el oro no es líquido, y aquí salta la gente a decir que sí. Pues vale, el oro es líquido, ¿pero cuánto pierdes cuando lo vendes?
> 
> *Dime 10 sitios en Madrid donde compren el oro al mismo precio al que lo venden.*



¿Y qué otro bien te lo recompran al precio que lo venden?


----------



## Renovatio (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> "El uso industrial del oro es muy limitado"
> 
> "El precio del oro lo fijan 4 brokers y tres mineros."
> 
> "El oro se compra a un precio pero al venderlo te dan lo que te quieran dar por él".





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Te juro que hago esfuerzos por pasar de ti, pero eres demasiado divertido tio.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Y qué otro bien te lo recompran al precio que lo venden?



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con la liquidez del oro?

El oro no es realmente líquido porque pierdes demasiado al venderlo. Vale que hay sitios donde te lo recompran al precio de venta, pero como dice Votin, ¿qué pasa si mañana todo dios se pone a venderlo?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Dime 10 sitios en Madrid donde compren el oro al mismo precio al que lo venden.



¿Y la gasolina?

Joder, hace falta ser cortito.

A ti lo que te jode es que la gente gane dinero comerciando. Si prefieres ir a batear tu oro eres libre de hacerlo. Vaya mendrugazo.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

monster: invierte un poco en vaselina, con lo que te escuece el culo será una buena inversión.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Te juro que hago esfuerzos por pasar de ti, pero eres demasiado divertido tio.



Me he limitado a quotear frases del video de Becerra.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con la liquidez del oro?
> 
> El oro no es realmente líquido porque pierdes demasiado al venderlo. Vale que hay sitios donde te lo recompran al precio de venta, pero como dice Votin, ¿qué pasa si mañana todo dios se pone a venderlo?



Si mañana todo dios se pone a vender oro, yo compraré mucho oro.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Si mañana todo dios se pone a vender oro, yo compraré mucho oro.



Especulación pura y dura. Te puede ir bien y te puede ir mal.

De hecho hasta me planteo la duda de que en caso de que todo dios se pusiese a vender oro, si no habría quien dejaría de aceptarlo.

Al igual que en los mercados, la lógica no se aplica.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Especulación pura y dura. Te puede ir bien y te puede ir mal.
> 
> De hecho hasta me planteo la duda de que en caso de que todo dios se pusiese a vender oro, si no habría quien dejaría de aceptarlo.
> 
> Al igual que en los mercados, la lógica no se aplica.



¿Como que especulación? Aclárate las ideas, si yo mañana compro cuando todo dios vende estoy incorporando liquidez al mercado, le hago un favor a los vendedores, inyecto liquidez.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> monster: invierte un poco en vaselina, con lo que te escuece el culo será una buena inversión.



Yo creo que andas más desquiciado que de costumbre. Serán las últimas subidas y nuestras plusvalias de más del 70% en los últimos dos años...


Deja de hacer el ridículo, anda. Que dais penita. Ni sois capaces de aportar ni un sólo argumento.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Me he limitado a quotear frases del video de Becerra.



AL Becerra le dimos un buen repaso en el hilo del oro. Te vas y lo buscas si quieres aprender algo.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Si mañana todo dios se pone a vender oro, yo compraré mucho oro.



Ya tendremos tiempo de comprobar lo que dices no te preocupes
Veremos cuanto dinero tienesinocho:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> AL Becerra le dimos un buen repaso en el hilo del oro. Te vas y lo buscas si quieres aprender algo.



Nada,nada monster pide a J C B que te haga otra interviu para ti solo
Que te van a dar el NOBEL 2010 DE ECONOMIA,pero por lo menos sacate
una diplomatura en empresariales para aparentar que sabes algo


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

Monster ,SNB esta buscando un ayudante de economia que pueda cargar con parte de sus conocimientos.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> AL Becerra le dimos un buen repaso en el hilo del oro. Te vas y lo buscas si quieres aprender algo.



Becerra no va vendiendo nada. Tú sí. 

Becerra tiene estudios de economía. Tú no.

A Becerra lo llaman para dar conferencias y hacerle entrevistas. A ti no.

Imagina la credibilidad que puede tener él y la que puedes tener tú.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Becerra no va vendiendo nada. Tú sí.



Creo que vende libros...



Buster dijo:


> Becerra tiene estudios de economía. Tú no.



¿Y tú que sabes?



Buster dijo:


> A Becerra lo llaman para dar conferencias y hacerle entrevistas. A ti no.



¿Y tú que sabes?



Buster dijo:


> Imagina la credibilidad que puede tener él y la que puedes tener tú.



¿Y tú que sabes?

No tiene más que venir aquí a defender las críticas con argumentos.


Oye...¿Y tú quien eres? ¿Tienes estudios de economía? ¿Te invitan a dar conferencias? ¿Qué vendes?


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo creo que andas más desquiciado que de costumbre. Serán las últimas subidas y nuestras plusvalias de más del 70% en los últimos dos años...



Para obtener plusvalías necesitas cambiar el oro por lo que tú llamas mierda-papel. Mientras no cambies no hay tales plusvalías.

Entonces no tiene lógica presumir de plusvalías y al mismo tiempo llamar al dinero mierda-papel.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y tú que sabes?



Tu mejor argumento del día. :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que vende libros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo si
jejejejejje


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Votin: monster te evita como la peste. ¿Cómo lo haces? )


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Desde mi casa he comprado y vendido oro a precio de mercado mas la comisión de mi broker.
> No es necesario pillar aviones a Madrid ni historias raras.




te mando un privado


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Votin: monster te evita como la peste. ¿Cómo lo haces? )



Monster sabe si fueramos AMO y MONTURA quien iria abajo y quien arriba
Eso si ,ojo que te banea
como le toques mucho los huevos te baneara::


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

El baneo es el recurso del débil.


----------



## Buster (30 Jun 2010)

Bueno, enfrentemos una vez más la opinión de los expertos del foro con la de los expertos de verdad, aquellos que han estudiado una carrera, hecho masters y le pagan por sus opiniones.

Entrevistas Digitales en ELPAÍS.com



> ¿Es una opción interesante en este momento invertir en oro?
> 
> Somos analista de renta variable, no de MMPP pero no obstante le diré que comprar oro tiene entre otros inconvenientes, el que esa inversión no produce ninguna renta vía dividendos y su cotización está sometida a muchísima especulación: Si lo que quiere es aprovechar los momentos de elevada volatilidad y los movimientos al alza o a la baja, puede ser una inversión acertada, siempre que esté bien asesorado. A largo plazo, no me parece buena idea. Desde un punto de vista técnico, tenemos objetivo en torno a los 1.350 desde noviembre de 2009



Supongo que ahora vendrán los que no tienen título, ni masters, ni les pagan por opinar a decir que esta persona se equivoca. Pues vale, pero a mí me entra la risa sólo de pensarlo. :Aplauso: :XX:


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Bueno, enfrentemos una vez más la opinión de los expertos del foro con la de los expertos de verdad, aquellos que han estudiado una carrera, hecho masters y le pagan por sus opiniones.
> 
> Entrevistas Digitales en ELPAÍS.com
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, debeis guiaros por los que tienen carreras e incluso puestos muy importantes porque la misión de los muy listos es aprovecharse de los que son menos listos. El mundo funciona asi desde hace mucho tiempo.
Yo me fio mas de un tipo colgado de un andamio que de muchos encorbatados que andan por ahi intentando vivir del sudor ajeno.

Predicciones de iluminados CON CARRERAS Y PUESTOS IMPORTANTES:
Solbes: oro ya no es rentable y España no presenta misma necesidad de divisas
Solbes: oro ya no es rentable y España no presenta misma necesidad de divisas - 6/06/07 - 224643 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Buster (30 Jun 2010)

Este foro es profundamente endogámico. Menos mal que todavía queda gente como yo que aporta sangre nueva y opiniones disidentes.


----------



## Lord Gorrón (30 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Tienes razón, debeis guiaros por los que tienen carreras e incluso puestos muy importantes porque la misión de los muy listos es aprovecharse de los que son menos listos. El mundo funciona asi desde hace mucho tiempo.
> Yo me fio mas de un tipo colgado de un andamio que de muchos encorbatados que andan por ahi intentando vivir del sudor ajeno.
> 
> Predicciones de iluminados CON CARRERAS Y PUESTOS IMPORTANTES:
> ...



Solbes tenía un encargo: lograr liquidez para España. Y sí o sí iba a vender el oro. El problema era cómo justificar ese gasto, ergo su objetivo para desprestigiar el oro era doble: por un lado hacer creer a la población que su acción era buena, y por otro lado, rezar para que el precio del oro bajara para poder decir "Lo véis, tenía razón."

Como el tiene títulos y Masters, sabe que lo que hizo fue necesario, pero no correcto.


----------



## capuser (30 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Os lo he dicho a ti y a Putin varias veces y siempre os rajáis como putas gallinas: Poned una fecha límite en la cual el papel ya no valga nada.
> 
> Es que hablar de boquilla es muy fácil pero cuando llega el momento de la verdad es cuando se ve quienes son niños y quienes son hombres.
> 
> ...



Pues comparando los 35$/oz en los 70, ahora se requieren 1240$/oz... el dinero fiat ha perdido un 97.17% y eso que las leyes lo protegen.


----------



## Buster (30 Jun 2010)

capuser: Totalmente de acuerdo. Si la cuestión es saber cuándo invertir. Ya lo dice Esther:

"Si lo que quiere es aprovechar los momentos de elevada volatilidad y los movimientos al alza o a la baja, puede ser una inversión acertada"

Yo no he dicho que el oro no puede ser una buena inversión. Yo lo que he dicho es que me parece que en este momento hay una burbuja y no sería un buen momento para comprar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> capuser: Totalmente de acuerdo. Si la cuestión es saber cuándo invertir. Ya lo dice Esther:
> 
> "Si lo que quiere es aprovechar los momentos de elevada volatilidad y los movimientos al alza o a la baja, puede ser una inversión acertada"
> 
> Yo no he dicho que el oro no puede ser una buena inversión. Yo lo que he dicho es que me parece que en este momento hay una burbuja y no sería un buen momento para comprar.




Eso ya lo decías hace dos o tres años. Algún día acertarás...


----------



## capuser (30 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> capuser: Totalmente de acuerdo. Si la cuestión es saber cuándo invertir. Ya lo dice Esther:
> 
> "Si lo que quiere es aprovechar los momentos de elevada volatilidad y los movimientos al alza o a la baja, puede ser una inversión acertada"
> 
> Yo no he dicho que el oro no puede ser una buena inversión. Yo lo que he dicho es que me parece que en este momento hay una burbuja y no sería un buen momento para comprar.



Algunos BCs se ha puesto a comprar Oro, me temo que algunos estados que "producen" quieren respaldar sus divisas no solo por fiat, también por Oro.

De momento, parece que algunos estados pretenden respaldar, en parte, sus monedas con oro, y por lo tanto ser menos fiat.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Tienes razón, debeis guiaros por los que tienen carreras e incluso puestos muy importantes porque la misión de los muy listos es aprovecharse de los que son menos listos. El mundo funciona asi desde hace mucho tiempo.
> Yo me fio mas de un tipo colgado de un andamio que de muchos encorbatados que andan por ahi intentando vivir del sudor ajeno.
> 
> Predicciones de iluminados CON CARRERAS Y PUESTOS IMPORTANTES:
> ...



No tienes razon porque la opinion de los economistas pagados a la orden
de ZP ACTUABAN por orden de su amo para arruinarnos a todos
Esos no cuentan
Puedes hablar de PIZARRO u otros pero no de gente tan inutil que estan
descalificados como gestores por los de su gremio
Ahora pon lo que hace la SALGADO ........


----------



## Buster (30 Jun 2010)

La Guardia Civil detiene a 20 personas y recupera 3 toneladas de cable de cobre robado

¿Serían usuarios de este foro acaparando metal para cuando los papelitos no valgan nada?


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> La Guardia Civil detiene a 20 personas y recupera 3 toneladas de cable de cobre robado
> 
> ¿Serían usuarios de este foro acaparando metal para cuando los papelitos no valgan nada?



Si, yo estoy escribiendo desde la cárcel, ya sabes, a cambio de unas onzas tengo privilegios, es que los funcionarios son mas pobres que hace un mes y hay que tener compasión.


----------



## EUE (1 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Desde mi casa he comprado y vendido oro a precio de mercado mas la comisión de mi broker.
> No es necesario pillar aviones a Madrid ni historias raras.




¿oro , pero del de verdad o papeles referenciados a oro?

******zorro, podrías aclarar esto, donde compras y vendes oro a precio de mercado, y sin moverte de casa

Yo el otro día hablando con un familiar me contaba que en los años 80 tuvo que vender un lingote que le había tocado a otro familiar en el sorteo de la Cruz Roja, y despues de mucho buscar, se lo compró un conocido que movía oro porque era jugador de poker : al precio del spot.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2010)

EUE dijo:


> ¿oro , pero del de verdad o papeles referenciados a oro?
> 
> ******zorro, podrías aclarar esto, donde compras y vendes oro a precio de mercado, y sin moverte de casa
> 
> Yo el otro día hablando con un familiar me contaba que en los años 80 tuvo que vender un lingote que le había tocado a otro familiar en el sorteo de la Cruz Roja, y despues de mucho buscar, se lo compró un conocido que movía oro porque era jugador de poker : al precio del spot.



No, no es físico.


----------



## Buster (1 Jul 2010)

O sea que cuando dije:



> Dime 10 sitios en Madrid donde compren el oro al mismo precio al que lo venden.



la respuesta tenía trampa porque yo, evidentemente, hablaba de ir a vender oro físico.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> yo, evidentemente, hablaba de ir a vender oro físico.




Dime un solo sitio en el mundo donde te recompren una divisa al mismo precio al que te la venden.

Tus exigencias especiales con el oro son irracionales. Bueno, no, todo tú eres una sinrazón.


----------



## Buster (1 Jul 2010)

Menuda jeta que tienes Putin. Criticas que pida sitios donde te recompren el oro al mismo precio que al que lo venden pero no criticas que respondan a mi pregunta con una respuesta con trampa.

Canta demasiado.


----------



## Srwik (1 Jul 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> jajajjajajaj jajajajjaja jajajjajja
> jajajjajajaj jajajajjaja jajajjajja
> 
> jajajjajajaj jajajajjaja jajajjajja
> ...





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvI6xC2VVA[/YOUTUBE]

Riete pero es un tema ienso:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> no criticas que respondan a mi pregunta con una respuesta con trampa.




Las preguntas estúpidas merecen respuestas más estúpidas si cabe.

Se llama equidad, pago en la misma moneda, justicia poética, OWNED, etc... etc...


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> O sea que cuando dije:
> 
> 
> 
> la respuesta tenía trampa porque yo, evidentemente, hablaba de ir a vender oro físico.



El oro es la commoditie mas líquida del planeta, te metes en el bolsillo 5 kg de oro y ni se nota, intenta hacer lo mismo con 2.816 barriles de crudo que es el equivalente.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> El oro es la commoditie mas líquida del planeta, te metes en el bolsillo 5 kg de oro y ni se nota, intenta hacer lo mismo con 2.816 barriles de crudo que es el equivalente.



¿Y qué tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad?




Es de cajón, su máxima liquidez y portabilidad hacen que el ORO sea el mejor DINERO 

Si es que te ponemos delante el bulto lo que andas buscando y no lo ves...


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad?



Si te hablo de los contratos de compra/venta de oro no te valen y si te hablo del oro físico no te vale, a ti no te vale nada.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Si te hablo de los contratos de compra/venta de oro no te valen y si te hablo del oro físico no te vale, a ti no te vale nada.



A mí me vale que me digas 10 tiendas en Madrid donde te compren el oro al mismo (o casi) precio al que lo venden.

Estamos debatiendo la afirmación de Niño Becerra de que el oro es ilíquido. Varios usuarios de este foro han defenestrado a Becerra por esta afirmación.

Yo me sitúo en una posición intermedia. Para mí el oro ni es ilíquido, como dice Becerra, pero tampoco es líquido completamente como dicen algunos usuarios de este foro. Yo digo que el oro es líquido pero sólo asumiendo un % de pérdida importante al venderlo, al menos en la inmensa mayoría de sitios donde te lo compran.

Teniendo eso en cuenta mi posición, incluso siendo intermedia, se decanta más hacia la de Niño Becerra porque casi cualquier producto ilíquido se convierte en líquido si se está dispuesto a asumir pérdidas importantes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Estamos debatiendo la afirmación de Niño Becerra de que el oro es ilíquido. Varios usuarios de este foro han defenestrado a Becerra por esta afirmación.




Está mas que rebatido en el hilo del oro. Ni siquiera has hecho tus deberes, pero claro, lo que menos te interesa es saber, lo tuyo es hablar mal del oro aunque sepas que dices pendejadas.



Buster dijo:


> A mí me vale que me digas 10 tiendas en Madrid donde te compren el oro al mismo (o casi) precio al que lo venden.




En Madrid no sé, no vivo allí. Te puedo decir que en TU CASA te lo compran por encima de spot con solo anunciarlo en eBay.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> A mí me vale que me digas 10 tiendas en Madrid donde te compren el oro al mismo (o casi) precio al que lo venden.
> 
> Estamos debatiendo la afirmación de Niño Becerra de que el oro es ilíquido. Varios usuarios de este foro han defenestrado a Becerra por esta afirmación.
> 
> Yo me sitúo en una posición intermedia. El oro ni es ilíquido, como dice Becerra, pero tampoco es líquido completamente, porque para conseguir venderlo hay que asumir un % de pérdida importante.



Pero esque eso que dices es asi CON TODO.

Vete al frutero y compra unos tomates, luego trata de venderselos y te pagara menos de lo que has pagado tu.

Vete al carnicero y compra unos filetes, luego trata de venderselos y te pagara menos de lo que has pagado tu.

Ahora dime tu algo que puedas comprar y acto seguido venderselo al que te lo compro por el mismo precio.

En TODAS las transacciones de compra-venta SIEMPRE hay que asumir un % de perdida o ganancia, segun se venda o compre.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol: Una cosa es asumir un % de pérdida pequeño, por debajo del 1%, y otra muy distinta % superiores a esa cifra.

Además no puedes comparar los metales preciosos con tomates. Es una comparación absurda.

Que gente sin estudios se quiera comparar con profesionales de la inversión me parece utópicamente maravilloso. :Aplauso:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

De toda maneras, sobre eso del spread... Hombre, es algo importante si piensas estar comprando y vendiendo continuamente, intentando ganar dinero con las fluctuaciones. Pero es que para hacer eso es mucho mejor funcionar con ETF. 

El oro físico lo veo más bien como una especie de seguro, por si el papel moneda pierde mucho valor. Entonces, tampoco te molestará tanto venderlo a un 5% menos de a lo que te lo vendan. Y si las cosas se ponen muy feas, pues básicamente se convertirá directamente en dinero, ya que nadie querrá el papel. Ya ha colgado varias veces Putin el vídeo de Zimbabwe, pero bueno:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ubJp6rmUYM[/YOUTUBE]

Está claro que es algo extremo, pero, por ejemplo, durante la época del corralito por lo que tengo entendido el oro también se valoraba bastante en Argentina, por poner otro caso menos bestia.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Está claro que es algo extremo, pero, por ejemplo, durante la época del corralito por lo que tengo entendido el oro también se valoraba bastante en Argentina, por poner otro caso menos bestia.



¿Se valoraba por quién y a cambio de qué?


----------



## syn (2 Jul 2010)

Buster de verdad piensas que todo lo que te venden está por debajo del 1% de margen de beneficio...
Al ramo que me dedico yo y es a uno de alimentación los márgenes no bajan del 20%...

Que el oro pueda ser una mala o buena inversión el tiempo lo dirá, es potencialmente igual de bueno o malo que cualquier otra.
Que no puede sustituir al dinero... lo fue en su día y quien nos dice que en un futuro no lo pueda volver a ser, como lo pueda volver a ser la sal o cualquier otro producto que nuestras limitadas mentes humanas puedan llegar a considerar como un valor fiable, estable y necesitado por todos.
Llegaremos al acuerdo de que "eso" es la moneda de cambio y ya está, cuando nos acostumbremos nos limitaremos a aceptarlo de forma natural.

Yo creo (bajo mi modesta opinión) que es tan absurdo confiar en papeles pintados que se pueden imprimir a troche y moche como en cualquier otro valor pero si queremos tener una sociedad avanzada no podemos volver al trueque, así que lo que sea estandar y acepte por la mayoría eso será.

A día de hoy, son los billetitos pero no nos olvidemos que de ellos no comemos ni nos dan la felicidad solo nos valen porque todos confiamos en ellos y los podemos cambiar por bienes y servicios que sí nos la dan. También a día de hoy se está perdiendo la confianza en ellos y cada uno busca sus alternativas para mantener su poder adquisitivo.

Yo tengo oro al igual que acciones o un piso u otros bienes para que en un momento de necesidad puedo venderlo, cambiarlo a la moneda aceptada en ese momento y volver a cambiarlo por lo que me haga falta, todo es cuestión de gustos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> puntodecontrol: Una cosa es asumir un % de pérdida pequeño, por debajo del 1%, y otra muy distinta % superiores a esa cifra.
> 
> Además no puedes comparar los metales preciosos con tomates. Es una comparación absurda.
> 
> Que gente sin estudios se quiera comparar con profesionales de la inversión me parece utópicamente maravilloso. :Aplauso:



Aquí el único analfabeto pareces tú.

¿Quieres un spread del 1%? ¿Pero en qué producto has visto tú eso? No tienes ni puta idea de la vida ni de comercio. 

Mira, intenta echarte las cuentas aunque dudo que sepas. Ayer bajó el oro un 5%. ¿Y quieres que un comerciante al que le llega un lote de 100 Krugerrands lo compre y venda con un spread del 1%? Tú estás majara. El que comercia con oro se expone a los vaivenes del precio. El que compró ayer no puede vender un 1% más caro de lo que lo compró. EVIDENTEMENTE.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Aquí el único analfabeto pareces tú.



¿Por qué no te baneas a ti mismo un par de días? Ah, claro, que tú puedes insultar lo que quieras pero si yo te digo un par de cosillas me echas... pues nada, puedes meterte por el culo tus provocaciones porque no voy a caer.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Buster de verdad piensas que todo lo que te venden está por debajo del 1% de margen de beneficio...
> 
> Al ramo que me dedico yo y es a uno de alimentación los márgenes no bajan del 20%...



¿Pero qué tienen que ver los productos de consumo (tomates, alcachofas, filetes, televisores, ...) con los productos de inversión?

Eso es mezclar churras con merinas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué no te baneas a ti mismo un par de días? Ah, claro, que tú puedes insultar lo que quieras pero si yo te digo un par de cosillas me echas... pues nada, puedes meterte por el culo tus provocaciones porque no voy a caer.



No es un insulto. Simplemente observo que visto el nivel que luces si aquí hay alguien analfabeto ese eres tú. Es mi opinión en respuesta a tu descalificación gratuita:




Buster dijo:


> Que gente sin estudios se quiera comparar con profesionales de la inversión me parece utópicamente maravilloso. :Aplauso:



Ni tú sabes quien tiene estudios, ni sabes quienes son profesionales de la inversión. Lo que tengo clarísimo es que tu no tienes ni pajolera idea de gran cosa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Pero qué tienen que ver los productos de consumo (tomates, alcachofas, filetes, televisores, ...) con los productos de inversión?
> 
> Eso es mezclar churras con merinas.



¿Nos muestras un producto de inversión físico con un 1% de spread de compra venta?

Tu eres sadomasoquista. Vienes aquí a por tu ración de hostias como cada día.


----------



## syn (2 Jul 2010)

Es verdad tienes razón Buster

¿Quieres ver donde te compran y te venden con solo un 1,23% de diferencia el oro?

Mirá en esta página el kilo de oro:

Gold Rates

Para las subidas y bajadas que pega lo veo bastante arriesgado pero lo hacen...

Edito: Ahora ha bajado a 1,20%


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No es un insulto. Simplemente observo que visto el nivel que luces si aquí hay alguien analfabeto ese eres tú. Es mi opinión en respuesta a tu descalificación gratuita:



Es como el chiste...

En un autobús un negro se quiere sentar en la parte de delante y un blanco le dice que los negros viajan en la parte de atrás. El negro se dirige al conductor y le explica la situación. El conductor dice:

Aquí no hay blancos ni negros. 

¡Aquí somos todos azules!

Los azul clarito se sientan delante y los azul oscuro detrás.

Tus observaciones y las mías viajan en lugares diferentes del autobús por eso insisto en que te puedes meter tus observaciones por donde te quepan.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ni tú sabes quien tiene estudios, ni sabes quienes son profesionales de la inversión. Lo que tengo clarísimo es que tu no tienes ni pajolera idea de gran cosa.



Las personas que yo cito sí tienen estudios y todos lo saben. Si tú quieres demostrar que tienes estudios, demúestralo. Mientras tanto no los tienes. Igual que yo tampoco tengo estudios de economía, que conste.

Por lo tanto mi opinión es tan válida como la tuya por mucho que te joda. De hecho mi opinión es más válida que la tuya porque la mía coincide con la de gente que sí tiene estudios. Ahí te duele.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Por lo tanto mi opinión es tan válida como la tuya por mucho que te joda. De hecho mi opinión es más válida que la tuya porque la mía coincide con la de gente que sí tiene estudios. Ahí te duele.



Me meo....:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me meo....:XX: :XX: :XX:



Yo también me meo... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Es verdad tienes razón Buster



Gracias. En este foro cuando alguien critica el oro por el motivo que sea, luego resulta difícil que le den la razón aunque la tenga.



syn dijo:


> ¿Quieres ver donde te compran y te venden con solo un 1,23% de diferencia el oro?
> 
> Mirá en esta página el kilo de oro:
> 
> ...



Si yo no he dicho que no exista un sitio donde te recompren el oro casi al mismo precio de venta. Yo he preguntado por 10 sitios en Madrid donde lo hagan. Es que otra vez volvemos a lo mismo, es mezclar churras con merinas.


----------



## Renovatio (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tu eres sadomasoquista. Vienes aquí a por tu ración de hostias como cada día.



Monster, tu si que eres sadomaso... Este chaval (lo siento buster, me lo sigue pareciendo, espero que no te enfades) es un polemista que si saliera Trichet anunciando la vinculación de reservas de oro al sistema fraccionario de la banca, seguiria diciendo que todo son falacias.

No se si te has dado cuenta, pero lleva 17 páginas de hilo y en sus post solo dice a) y tu mas o b) Y tu que sabes. El resto es un ejercicio de dialéctica, y no muy brillante... Y a mi me interesa aprender, debatir y contrastar, no medirmela.

Pero como se que te va la marcha y tal, no albergo muchas esperanzas de que le hagas un buen ignore :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

¿Soy un polemista por compartir ciertas opiniones que también tienen catedráticos de economía y analistas financieros? ¡Me muero de risa!

En todo caso los polemistas son aquellos que tienen una opinión contraria a la de los expertos. Eso lo entiende hasta un niño pequeño.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si yo no he dicho que no exista un sitio donde te recompren el oro casi al mismo precio de venta. Yo he preguntado por 10 sitios en Madrid donde lo hagan.




Si se te dan 10 dirás que el oro no pude ser dinero porque se necesitan por lo menos 20 :XX:

Polemista barato donde los haya... cualquier mierda le sirve para subir su brillante hilo 



Buster dijo:


> ¿Soy un polemista por compartir ciertas opiniones que también tienen catedráticos de economía y analistas financieros?




Opiniones, como ojetes, todo el mundo tiene por lo menos uno. Algunos parace que tenéis mas :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Una gran inteverción, Putin. Debería ser llevada a las universidades de economía para que la estudien.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> En todo caso los polemistas son aquellos que tienen una opinión contraria a la de los expertos. Eso lo entiende hasta un niño pequeño.




Según tú todos los "ejpertos" coinciden con SNB... ni puta idea pequeñín.

Hay "ejpertos" defendiendo todo el espectro de posiciones, desde que el oro es una "reliquia bárbara" hasta que será la base de un nuevo Bretton Woods y todas las que caben entre medias.

Los "ejpertos" financieros nunca son unánimes porque predecir el futuro es arte, no es ciencia, y tu estás mas verde que la bruja del mago de Oz.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Si todo el espectro de posiciones está defendido, ¿quién eres tú o quien sea para llamar analfabeto o ignorante a alguien que no comparte tu misma posición?

No es que yo esté verde. Es que tú estás lleno de arrogancia y estupidez.


----------



## syn (2 Jul 2010)

Una cosita de todas formas:

Personalmente prefiero que el oro no lo conviertan en dinero ya que se inventarían cualquier forma para poder manipular su precio, prefiero que siga el tema como está que ya invertiré en oro siendo un activo menos manipulado y si me tengo que ir a Bruselas a vender porque en España todavía no hemos adelantado lo bastante como para tener ese tipo de comercios pues me iré que de paso saco a la mujer jaja
Ahora con Ryanair está barato viajar aunque tenga restricción de 15kg de equipaje creo que me apañare con la muda y las moneditas 

Solo con la diferencia de la compra y venta de un lingote de 50gms comprado hace año y medio me pago el viaje y la estancia de un día de los dos, el resto pues a disfrutar que para eso vale el oro y el dinero


----------



## Renovatio (2 Jul 2010)

El hecho de que hables en "todos" o "nadas" invalida tu argumento. No hay una opinión uniforme entre los profesionales financieros sobre el futuro del oro y su papel en la economía. Por cada doctor, "lisensiado" y presidente de casa de brokerage que me presentes a favor de una teoria, yo te presentaré otro del "otro bando"

Te contesto por que te esperaba mas "agresivo-defensivo" y solo has contestado centrado en el tema dialéctico, algo es algo ^_^

El problema de fondo que tienes que ver y aceptar honradamente, es que aqui hay convencidos adoradores del oro, simples inversores que piensan que están en un bull market, diversificadores de cartera, Forex traders, y diletantes que intentan aprender. 

Pero por mi experiencia, cuando algun forero defiende a muerte y sin brechas que el oro no vale ni para alicatarte las muelas, suele ser por que se ha perdido el tirón y piensa que ya no llega, o que aunque llegara no tendría pasta para aprovecharse. 

A mi estas discusiones delante de una pantalla me aburren, me quita un huevo de tiempo escribir tanto... La mejor manera para que mejore mi impresión de ti (que ya sé que no soy tu padre ni nada, ni necesitas demostrar nada, yo te cuento lo que pienso) es que en una comida que monte con algún otro forero aqui en Valladolid, si no te pilla muy lejos, te vengas, y asi debatimos con algo más de explayación y nos dejamos de tanta bobada dialéctica.
Por cierto, uno de mis libros favoritos, Filosofía de la Elocuencia, de Capmany, me le compré el año pasado, y primera edición! A la hoguera con el Kindle )


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Una cosita de todas formas:
> 
> Personalmente prefiero que el oro no lo conviertan en dinero ya que se inventarían cualquier forma para poder manipular su precio



Si lees el hilo verás que es evidente que el precio del oro sería manipulado en el mismo instante en que lo convirtieran en dinero y dejasen de lado las divisas en papel.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si todo el espectro de posiciones está defendido, ¿quién eres tú o quien sea para llamar analfabeto o ignorante a alguien que no comparte tu misma posición?
> 
> No es que yo esté verde. Es que tú estás lleno de arrogancia y estupidez.




Ya veo que derivas hacia el insulto, pocachicha.

La ignorancia la demuestras creyendo que todos los expertos coiciden con SMB.

Con los OWNEDs que te estás desayunando hoy no comes :XX:


----------



## madmax (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> A mí me vale que me digas 10 tiendas en Madrid donde te compren el oro al mismo (o casi) precio al que lo venden.
> 
> Estamos debatiendo la afirmación de Niño Becerra de que el oro es ilíquido. Varios usuarios de este foro han defenestrado a Becerra por esta afirmación.
> 
> Yo me sitúo en una posición intermedia. Para mí el oro ni es ilíquido, como dice Becerra, pero tampoco es líquido completamente como dicen algunos usuarios de este foro. Yo digo que el oro es líquido pero sólo asumiendo un % de pérdida importante al venderlo, al menos en la inmensa mayoría de sitios donde te lo compran.



Es que según tu razonamiento, el dinero tampoco es líquido.

Te pongo un ejemplo. Yo voy al banco y "compro" dinero. (Pido un préstamo).

Ahora voy al banco de al lado, y "vendo" dinero. (Lo pongo a plazo fijo)


¿Me dan lo mismo? No. Pues eso.


----------



## syn (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si lees el hilo verás que es evidente que el precio del oro sería manipulado en el mismo instante en que lo convirtieran en dinero y dejasen de lado las divisas en papel.



Yo vendo el oro para conseguir otro bien cuando el precio del oro y del bien a comprar están valorados como a mi me interesa.
El dinero es el simple intermediario y dura muy poco en ese estado.
Pero como por ahora es el metodo de pago aceptado pues hago ese paso intermedio.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Pero por mi experiencia, cuando algun forero defiende a muerte y sin brechas que el oro no vale ni para alicatarte las muelas



Ése no es mi caso, así que te equivocas si ese comentario va dirigido a mí.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya veo que derivas hacia el insulto, pocachicha.
> 
> La ignorancia la demuestras creyendo que todos los expertos coiciden con SMB.
> 
> Con los OWNEDs que te estás desayunando hoy no comes :XX:



Mejor derivar hacia el insulto que partir directamente de él como haces tú.

Yo no he dicho nunca que todos los expertos coincidan. He dicho que mi opinión es compartida por algunos expertos y por lo tanto es válida.

Vosotros vais de machomans pero os jode que venga alguien a discrepar y lo haga con argumentos. Recurrís a los insultos y a las descalificaciones personales en un vano intento de menosprecio y menoscabo de las opiniones discrepantes.

Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente verá que no es posible una opinión unánime en el tema y por lo tanto yo puedo tener razón tanto como la puedas tener tú. En cambio tú me niegas que yo pueda tener razón.

Si érais felices pensando que estáis en posesión de la verdad absoluta siento tener que pincharos vuestra burbujita de la felicidad.

Para owneds los que yo os estoy metiendo a vosotros. Si no me dais la razón es simplemente porque os jode.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

madmax dijo:


> Es que según tu razonamiento, el dinero tampoco es líquido.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo. Yo voy al banco y "compro" dinero. (Pido un préstamo).
> 
> ...



¿Qué tiene que ver la deuda con los productos de inversión?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si lees el hilo verás que es evidente que el precio del oro sería manipulado en el mismo instante en que lo convirtieran en dinero y dejasen de lado las divisas en papel.




Si el oro se convierte en dinero oficial circula de mano en mano. 

Que medios sugieres para manipular lo que está en manos de todo el mundo si no se puede imprimir ni fabricar a voluntad?

Venga, alquimista, cuéntanos el milagro


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nunca que todos los expertos coincidan. He dicho que mi opinión es compartida por algunos expertos y por lo tanto es válida.




La opinión seá válida o no cuando el tiempo y la realidad la pongan en su lugar. 

Mientras tanto los argumentos de SNB están debidamente desmontados en el hilo del oro, pero se ve que te faltan habilidades hasta para encontrarlo, si es que te interesa mas enterarte de algo que subir tu hilo de mierda al pole :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La opinión seá válida o no cuando el tiempo y la realidad la pongan en su lugar.
> 
> Mientras tanto los argumentos de SNB están debidamente desmontados en el hilo del oro, pero se ve que te faltan habilidades hasta para encontrarlo, si es que te interesa mas enterarte de algo que subir tu hilo de mierda al pole :XX:



Los argumentos de SNB y de otros expertos, no te olvides. Que no es una opinión única y exclusiva de un solo experto.

Además, si fuese tan fácil desmontar los argumentos habría unanimidad en la opinión de los expertos y como tú mismo has dicho, no la hay, ergo los argumentos son subjetivos y abiertos al debate.


----------



## capuser (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> A mí me vale que me digas 10 tiendas en Madrid donde te compren el oro al mismo (o casi) precio al que lo venden.



Y dale... dígame usted diez casas de cambio en Madrid donde comprar dolares ($) al mismo precio que la venta... si, esos sitios, donde pone "CHANGE"... Luego podemos deducir, que el dorar no es dinero... porque en Madrid no hay diez sitios que te cambien dinero al mismo precio de compra y venta. ::

Dígame 10 casas de cambio de Springfield donde le vendan a los yanquis euros por el mismo valor que en la venta... luego podemos afirmar que el euro tampoco es dinero.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

capuser dijo:


> Y dale... dígame usted diez casas de cambio en Madrid donde comprar dolares ($) al mismo precio que la venta...



En cualquier banco de la capital me cambiarán euros por dólares casi al mismo precio que al que los venden.

Bien, ahora dime 10 sitios en Madrid donde me comprarán el oro casi al mismo precio que al que lo venden.


----------



## capuser (2 Jul 2010)

¿Que es casi??? y Direcciones.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Además, si fuese tan fácil desmontar los argumentos habría unanimidad en la opinión de los expertos y como tú mismo has dicho, no la hay, ergo los argumentos son subjetivos y abiertos al debate.




Los "ejpertos" no solo tienen opiniones, también tienes sus propias agendas e inversiones. Estos "ejpertos" no son independientes y por tanto nunca cambiarán su posición ante el público por muchos argumentos y que se les planteen ni por muy fuertes que estos sean.

Si lo tuyo no es malicia es adolescencia, porque un adulto con tu grado de inocencia la estaría fingiendo.



Buster dijo:


> Bien, ahora dime 10 sitios en Madrid donde me comprarán el oro casi al mismo precio que al que lo venden.




Exigencias arbitrarias para conclusiones ya preconcebidas.

En Madrid no sé, pero en TU CASA te compran el oro a un precio superior al spot el mismo día, solo tienes que anunciarlo en eBay. Es la divisa más líquida que existe, fíjate que en eBay no puedes vender otras divisas pero ORO sí  .. es de los poqcos artículos de "segunda mano" que suben de precio y además se venden al instante y sin pensar.

Explícale esto al señor Becerra que de economía sabrá mucho pero de oro está muy pez, dudo que haya visto un lingote en su vida y mucho menos comerciado con él... hasta ahí llega su conocimiento del asunto :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Putin, por tu forma de pensar yo también puedo decir que eres un infante dando sus primeros pasos hacia la edad adulta.

Aquí se ha criticado a SNB porque dijo que el oro no es líquido. Hasta los niños de 12 años saben que si llevas oro a una tienda de empeños, monte de piedad, tienda de compro oro, en ebay como tú mismo has dicho ... te lo cambiarán por dinero. Por lo tanto el oro sí tiene liquidez.

En vez de tanto criticar, una persona adulta lo que haría sería ponerse en contacto con SNB para que aclare por qué dijo que el oro no es líquido cuando todos sabemos que se puede cambiar por dinero en cualquier momento.

Pero claro, es más sencillo estaros tocando la polla entre vosotros y echando unas risas al mismo tiempo pensando que lo sabéis ya todo.

Pues soy yo el que me río de vosotros y no al revés.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

capuser dijo:


> ¿Que es casi??? y Direcciones.



Con una diferencia de el 1% por ejemplo.

Pillas Google y buscas todas las oficinas del Santander en Madrid.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> En vez de tanto criticar, una persona adulta lo que haría sería ponerse en contacto con SNB para que aclare por qué dijo que el oro no es líquido cuando todos sabemos que se puede cambiar por dinero en cualquier momento.




Un niño tan crecidito como tú supongo que ya lo habrá hecho, me equivoco? O si crees lo que dice al pie de la letra ya no hace falta pedirle explicaciones?

Yo vivo la liquidez del oro día a dia porque el 40% de mi patrimonio está invertido en él  Es un mercado que conozco al dedillo y por eso no tengo que pedirle explicaciones a un tipo que nunca ha visto oro ni por el forro. En tal caso sería SNB el que necesita consultarme a mí :XX:

Venga, a comer más yogur y a crecer como un campeón!


----------



## capuser (2 Jul 2010)

Osea, voy a una oficina y le digo.... quiero un dolar, y me entrega un billete americano verde en la mano por 87,55€??? que fuerte!!! :O


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Puesto que Buster es incapaz de hacer una búsqueda, aquí se lo traigo para que rebata con argumentos:




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cagüen la leche...se me borro el post de respuesta a las animaladas de SNB.
> 
> Resumo rápidamente porque me jode gastar un segundo más con ese mostrenco:
> 
> ...


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Putin, por tu forma de pensar yo también puedo decir que eres un infante dando sus primeros pasos hacia la edad adulta.
> 
> Aquí se ha criticado a SNB porque dijo que el oro no es líquido. Hasta los niños de 12 años saben que si llevas oro a una tienda de empeños, monte de piedad, tienda de compro oro, en ebay como tú mismo has dicho ... te lo cambiarán por dinero. Por lo tanto el oro sí tiene liquidez.
> 
> ...



Ayer y hoy estoy vendiendo oro, con un spreed ridículo y con liquidez inmediata, décimas de segundo.Utilizo el mercado electrónico, ese mismo que se utiliza para comprar y vender acciones o divisas, no me digas ahora que eso de las acciones y las divisas tampoco es real...

En cuanto al físico, los que comenzamos a comprar en el año 2006 ya tenemos el doble de liquidez que si hubieramos guardado los papeles de colores bajo el colchón.

Estoy acostumbrado a escuchar muchos tipos de analistos con muchas carreras, dime una universidad donde enseñen economicas y expliquen como funcionan los mercados, no existe.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

> (1) "EL oro no tiene liquidez. Lo compras al precio que pone y lo vendes al precio que quieran darle". Evidentemente este señor no ha ido al extranjero y su conocimiento del mercado del oro se limita a los compra-oro de su barrio. Me gustaría que hablase del spread de compra-venta del petroleo...o del trigo...



Evidentemente SNB habla de la compra-venta de oro por parte de gente normal, gente que no va a realizar un viaje al extranjero para comprar-vender un poco de oro.

No es que su conocimiento se limite al mercado de compra-venta de oro de su barrio, sólo sus comentarios porque es el método que la mayoría de la gente emplea.

¿O es que ahora vamos a pretender que, por ejemplo, la mayoría de las personas se aprovecha de los depósitos de cierta entidades que rentan por encima del resto? Pues no, la mayoría tiene su dinero rindiendo por intereses ridículos. Pues lo mismo pasa con el oro, la mayoría lo compra-vende en esas tiendas de barrio y por eso me parece lógico que SNB comente las vicisitudes de la mayoría y no de las de la minoría, que es vuestro caso: gente que viaja al extranjero, gente que compra-vende por internet, ...

Punto 1 aclarado y evidentemente SNB tiene razón en lo que dice.



> (2) "El oro sólo tiene un valor simbólico y ornamental". No comment.



"Todo valor de algo es puramente psicólogico." Monsterspeculator 15-mar-2009, 18:55 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1522800-post57.html

SNB vuelve a tener razón y monster se la da a la vista de su comentario. 

El oro tiene el valor que le queramos dar porque como dice monster, todo valor es psicológico.



> (3) "Cuatro brokers y tres mineros fijan el precio del oro". Como el de cualquier mercado de futuros, con la diferencia que el del oro es de los mayores.



No digo nada porque la razón a SNB ya va dada ahí.



> (4) "El oro es un mineral cuyo uso industrial es muy limitado". Precisamente por eso es idóneo como patrón monetario. Les cuesta mucho de entender a los economistas...



Se le vuelve dar la razón a SNB. Lo que pregunto es:

¿Dónde se puede ver a SNB diciendo que el oro no es bueno como patrón monetario?



> (5) "En el 94 el oro estaba a 450 dólares y ahora está a 1150" Ni zorra de la evolución de los precios del oro (en el 94 no llego nunca a 400). Y el entrevistador asiente . Podía haber dicho que en el 2000 estaba a $270 y ahora ha llegado a máximos de $1237. "Qué explica que de 450 dólares haya pasado a 1150? Nada. Pura especulación". Una forma fácil de reconocer cuando un economista no tiene ni zorra es cuando hace alusión a la "especulación". Debería, al menos, plantearse a qué se debe esa supuesta especulación.



SNB se limita a decir que el oro en tal año estaba a tal precio y en tal año estaba a tal otro.

¿A caso la especulación no es un argumento válido para explicar el incremento de un bien?

Que venga un economista y me diga que no es un argumento válido. Lo que digáis vosotros no me vale.



> (6) "A nadie le va a interesar manipular artificialmente el precio de la moneda" ¿Este tío es economista de verdad? ¿Y la inflación? ¿Y la "impresión" de dinero? ¿Y la manipulación de los tipos de interés?



Ahí no estoy de acuerdo con SNB. La manipulación artifical del precio de una moneda es un método que se ha venido usando durante mucho tiempo por los estados.



> (7) "Si resulta que el que tiene patatas acepta que por un kilo de patatas le des un diamante, pues genial". Este no se ha enterado que jamás nadie con oro pasó hambre. Sin embargo alemanes con muchos millones de marcos si pasaron hambre en la hiperinflación de Weimar.



Y vosotros no os habéis enterado de que los tiempos cambian. Hace 100 años era impensable que el hombre pudiese llegar a la luna. ¿Tan impensable es pensar que puede llegar un momento en la historia del hombre que el oro no compre comida?

Hay que ser muy prepotente y muy arrogante para pensar eso.

monster: Como ves no me cuesta nada rebatir con argumentos lo que has puesto. 

Estoy de acuerdo en que lo que tú has puesto convence a algunas personas, pero tendrías que ser muy imbécil para no reconocer que lo que yo acabo de contestar también podría convencer al mismo número de personas o más.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Ayer y hoy estoy vendiendo oro, con un spreed ridículo y con liquidez inmediata, décimas de segundo.Utilizo el mercado electrónico, ese mismo que se utiliza para comprar y vender acciones o divisas, no me digas ahora que eso de las acciones y las divisas tampoco es real...



SNB habla de la compra-venta de oro físico:

a) porque es sobre lo que le han preguntado

b) es el que realiza la inmensa mayoría de personas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Evidentemente SNB habla de la compra-venta de oro por parte de gente normal, gente que no va a realizar un viaje al extranjero para comprar-vender un poco de oro.
> 
> No es que su conocimiento se limite al mercado de compra-venta de oro de su barrio, sólo sus comentarios porque es el método que la mayoría de la gente emplea.
> 
> ...



¿Y el petroleo? ¿Y el trigo? Como de costumbre evitas lo que incomoda que demuestra que el "argumento" de SNB no se sostiene.




Buster dijo:


> "Todo valor de algo es puramente psicólogico." Monsterspeculator 15-mar-2009, 18:55
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1522800-post57.html
> 
> ...




A ver, manipulador barato. A mi cuando me cites no me tronques el post. Precisamente lo que decía es que a pesar de que haya una componente psicológica, hay razones tangibles que dan valor. Aquí está todo mi post, respondiendo a tus perrogrulladas de enano intelectual:



> Comentar perrogrulladas me cansa. Pero haré un esfuerzo una última vez pues veo que utiliza la táctica idiota del que sin argumentos intenta decir la última palabra.
> 
> Todo valor de algo es puramente psicólogico. Legiones de eminentes economistas han intentado dar una definición científica. La más acertada, según mi opinión personal, es la de Ricardo-Marx-... de definición del "valor" por el trabajo. Sin embargo es incompleta y permite únicamente una primera aproximación. Es incapaz de explicar, por ejemplo, el valor de un seguro o una opción.
> 
> *A esto simplemente añado que hay cosas que tienen un valor más psicológico y otras menos. Intente hacer una lista de las propiedades que dan a algo un valor más objetivo. Aquella materia o cosa que tenga un valor más objetivo es el candidato ideal para ser la divisa de referencia. Si hace el ejercicio bien llegaría a la misma conclusión a la que ha llegado la humanidad durante miles de años. Habrá aprendido algo, reinventado la rueda que desconocía*.



Por cierto, ¿Has hecho el último ejercicio?





Buster dijo:


> No digo nada porque la razón a SNB ya va dada ahí.



Luego admites que no hay diferencia con el petroleo. ¿Por qué no te vas a quejar a Repsol?




Buster dijo:


> Se le vuelve dar la razón a SNB. Lo que pregunto es:
> 
> ¿Dónde se puede ver a SNB diciendo que el oro no es bueno como patrón monetario?



SNB empieza diciendo que el oro es un mineral inútil. Ergo no ve la utilidad que tiene como patrón monetario. No es tan dificil de entender. 





Buster dijo:


> SNB se limita a decir que el oro en tal año estaba a tal precio y en tal año estaba a tal otro.
> 
> ¿A caso la especulación no es un argumento válido para explicar el incremento de un bien?
> 
> Que venga un economista y me diga que no es un argumento válido. Lo que digáis vosotros no me vale.



Es que no te has enterado ni tú mismo. Los precios y fechas que da no son ciertos. Este señor sabe tan poco del oro que ni siquiera sabe la cotización histórica. Para eso sobran diplomas y doctorados Honoris Causa...




Buster dijo:


> Ahí no estoy de acuerdo con SNB. La manipulación artifical del precio de una moneda es un método que se ha venido usando durante mucho tiempo por los estados.



¿Y cómo te cubres ante eso, lumbreras?



Buster dijo:


> Y vosotros no os habéis enterado de que los tiempos cambian. Hace 100 años era impensable que el hombre pudiese llegar a la luna. ¿Tan impensable es pensar que puede llegar un momento en la historia del hombre que el oro no compre comida?
> 
> Hay que ser muy prepotente y muy arrogante para pensar eso.
> 
> ...




No has rebatido nada. Te has limitado, como de costumbre, a quedarte en el plano vacío de la retórica. Eres incapaz de mantener un debate argumentado. Te hago un resumen. De las respuestas que has dado: Un par evitan el punto clave, en otras dos no te enteras de lo que se habla, y en otra me citas erróneamente troncando mi post. Finalmente en un punto estás de acuerdo y eres incapaz de ver que es el principal argumento para comprar oro. 

Eres un polemizador barato. No creo que tengas un gran capital. Y si lo tienes estoy seguro que lo perderás muy rápido...ya sabes eso que dicen de los tontos y su dinero...


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y el petroleo? ¿Y el trigo? Como de costumbre evitas lo que incomoda que demuestra que el "argumento" de SNB no se sostiene.



Como le dije a syn, y me acabó dando la razón, ¿qué tienen que ver los productos de consumo como el petróleo o el trigo, que tienen un valor fuera del meramente especulativo, con el oro?

El valor del oro es meramente especulativo. El trigo cubre una necesidad básica del hombre como es el comer.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, manipulador barato. A mi cuando me cites no me tronques el post.



ea ea ea... monster se cabrea... :XX: :XX: :XX:



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Precisamente lo que decía es que a pesar de que haya una componente psicológica, hay razones tangibles que dan valor.



Si el oro tiene valor es porque los ricos lo llevan amasando durante muchísimo tiempo y no les conviene que el oro deje de tener valor.

¿Pero qué razones tangibles existen realmente para querer darle un valor al oro?

Si mañana la humanidad se pone de acuerdo y decide que el oro deja de tener valor, pues no pasaría nada. La humanidad podría seguir existiendo como si nada.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que no te has enterado ni tú mismo. Los precios y fechas que da no son ciertos. Este señor sabe tan poco del oro que ni siquiera sabe la cotización histórica. Para eso sobran diplomas y doctorados Honoris Causa...



¿Por qué es tan importate saber si el oro estaba a $200 o a $400 en 1994?

Lo que importa es que sabe que el precio del oro ha aumentado mucho desde mediados de los 90 y que ese incremento se debe en buena parte a la especulación.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eres un polemizador barato. No creo que tengas un gran capital. Y si lo tienes estoy seguro que lo perderás muy rápido...ya sabes eso que dicen de los tontos y su dinero...



Tan polemizador como lo puedas ser tú. Que no quieras aceptarlo te rebaja bastante.

Te crees en posesión de la verdad pero cuando te echan en cara que no tienes estudios te subes por las paredes. Eres un mal perdedor.

Madura un poco y deja de creerte el rey del mambo porque no lo eres.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> El trigo cubre una necesidad básica del hombre como es el comer.




Pues los chinos no comen trigo, comen arroz. El trigo es un valor para especular con los adictos al pan :XX: El oro sin embargo cubre una necesidad universal: proteger la riqueza en el futuro.

El oro de una moneda del imperio romano conserva su poder adquisitivo hasta hoy, pero qué haces hoy con trigo romano del año 2? :XX:

Yo es que me parto con este troll tan torpe :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Putin: ¿A caso te molesta que el oro sea un valor meramente especulativo y que no tenga valor fuera de que nosotros se lo queramos dar, como algo de valor ornamental, o como valor de uso industrial?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Putin: ¿A caso te molesta que el oro sea un valor meramente especulativo y que no tenga valor fuera de que nosotros se lo queramos dar o como algo de valor ornamental?




Son las mujeres la que dan valor al oro, no los varones como tu o yo. Personalmente lo desprecio, no sirve para nada práctico. Sin embargo está presente en todas las bodas y es por algo muy básico de biología.

El valor que ellas le dan no es "ornamental", sino reproductivo. Mírate el "principio de hándicap" (biología) que radica precisamente en la "carga inútil" bien llevada y quizás llegues a entender la relación entre el oro y la selección de un macho apto para la reproducción. Además es un hándicap que se hereda para ser reutilizado con ventaja po rla descendencia en el futuro.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El valor que ellas le dan no es "ornamental", sino reproductivo. Mírate el "principio de hándicap" (biología) y quizás llegues a entender la relación entre el oro y la selección de un macho apto para la reproducción.



200 años sin que el oro tuviese valor y a la mierda que se iba el "principio de hándicap".

Por no decir que:

The generality of the phenomenon is the matter of some debate and disagreement, and Zahavi's views on the scope and *importance of handicaps in biology remain outside the mainstream*.

Vamos, que te agarras a un clavo ardiendo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> 200 años sin que el oro tuviese valor y a la mierda que se iba el "principio de hándicap".




El valor del oro procede de su calidad de "hándicap", no al revés. Como siempre será un buen hándicap (es raro, ostentoso y costoso de extraer) siempre tendrá valor. 

El valor del oro es "probatorio" ante la mujer, es decir, solo un macho apto en la adquisición de recursos es capaz de llegar a poseer mucho oro, por tanto es una prueba de aptitud imposible de falsificar.

Siento machacarte a un pobre adolescente con conceptos tan abstractos y tan lejanos a tu programa educativo :XX: pero para entender las paradojas aparentes del mundo hay que estudiar.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El valor del oro procede de su calidad de "hándicap", no al revés. Como siempre será un buen hándicap (es raro, ostentoso y costoso de extraer) siempre tendrá valor.
> 
> Siento machacarte a un pobre adolescente con conceptos tan abstractos y tan lejanos a tu programa educativo :XX: pero para entender las paradojas aparentes del mundo hay que estudiar.



¿Pero quién machaca a quien, mequetrefe, alfeñique mental y piltrafilla? :XX:

Pero si hasta te he puesto una cita en inglés que desmonta tu teoría del hándicap dado que no está reconocida como válida en biología.

Eres patético.

De ahora en adelante te voy a llamar el hombre araña... porque hago que te subas por las paredes. :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> The generality of the phenomenon is the matter of some debate and disagreement, and Zahavi's views on the scope and *importance of handicaps in biology remain outside the mainstream*




Peus no señor, es "mainstream" y está modelizado matemáticamente:






_Johnstone's 1997[5] graphical representation of a Zahavian handicap. Where CL is cost
to a low quality signaller and CH is cost to a high quality signaller. Optimal signalling
levels are for a *low quality signaller*, and for a *high quality signaller*._


Pero como todas las teorías modernas siempre hay algún viejuno con cátedra que no las entiende y las rechaza, nada anormal.




Buster dijo:


> Pero si hasta te he puesto una cita en inglés que desmonta tu teoría del hándicap dado que no está reconocida como válida en biología.




Una simple negativa no desmonta nada, pardillo. Donde está la argumentación?


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

¿Quién es ahora el niño, hombre araña?

Yo digo que no y tú dices que sí para que yo diga que no, y tú digas que sí... y así como niños pequeños.

Pues te jodes porque yo no soy un niño pequeño como tú, trepa muros.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Quién es ahora el niño, hombre araña?




El mismo de siempre, el que recurre a la llorera y al principio de autoriad paterna para "desmontar" lo que no es capaz de entencer :XX:

_"Esto no es verdad porque mi papá SNB dice que no.. buaaaaa! buaaaaa!"_ :XX: para qué tienes cabeza niño cabezón?


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> _"Esto no es verdad porque mi papá SNB dice que no.. buaaaaa! buaaaaa!"_ :XX:



Handicap principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Review by Andrew Pomiankowski, A. & Iwasa, Y. 1998. Handicap Signaling: Loud and True? Evolution, 52, 928-932


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Handicap principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Review by Andrew Pomiankowski, A. & Iwasa, Y. 1998. Handicap Signaling: Loud and True? Evolution, 52, 928-932




En definitiva, tu argumento es que UN señor se opone y eso invalida toda la teoría y las observaciones. En el caso del oro son mas de 5.000 años ejerciendo su hándicap 

Me recuerda la guerra personal que DKD con su Tierra Hueca libraba, en solitario, contra toda la geología :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En definitiva, tu argumento es que UN señor se opone y eso invalida toda la teoría y las observaciones



Ja ja ja que más quisieras tú. 

Lo que dice la wikipedia es que la comunidad de biólogos deja fuera de la línea principal el principio de hándicap.

¿Por qué te haces el tonto si ya sabes que es como digo yo?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Lo que dice la wikipedia es que la comunidad de biólogos deja fuera de la línea principal el principio de hándicap.




Dónde dice eso, enano plasta? esto es lo que dice Wikipedia:

_The *generality *of the phenomenon is the matter of *some *debate and disagreement_​

La *generalidad del fenómeno* es objeto de *ALGÚN debate*, lo normal con toda teoría científica. Además:

_with *most researchers* in the field believing that the theory explains some aspects of animal communication_​

*LA MAYORIA* de los investigadores creen que explica algunos aspectos de la comunicación animal. Blanco sobre nego: *LA MAYORÍA* acepta que el modelo explica cosas.

A este paso lumbreras te vas a comer la Wikipedia entera para la merienda, con los OWNEDS y marrones del desayuno hoy ya no vas a cenar :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Vamos a ver, hombre araña, la frase completa es:

The generality of the phenomenon is the matter of some debate and disagreement, and Zahavi's views on the scope and importance of handicaps in biology remain outside the mainstream

La generalidad del fénomeno es el centro de cierto debate y discrepancia, y la visión de Zahavi en el ámbito y la importancia de los hándicaps en biología se mantiene fuera de la línea general.

Luego añade:

Nevertheless, the idea has been very influential,[5][6][7] with most researchers in the field believing that the theory explains some aspects of animal communication.

A pesar de todo la idea ha sido muy influente en la mayoría de los investigadores en la temática creyendo que la teoría explica algunos aspectos de la comunicación animal.

Dice algunos, no todos.

Por no mencionar que la mayoría de los animales tienen un comportamiento que no es racional mientras que la mujer es un ser racional. 

Pretender que ciertos comportamientos en animales irracionales se den en alguien racional es cuando menos muy aventurado. Como no eres biólogo... no compro.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> A pesar de todo la idea ha sido muy influente con la mayoría de los investigadores en la temática creyendo que la teoría explica algunos aspectos de la comunicación animal.
> 
> Dice algunos, no todos.




A ver simplón, menciona una teoría que los explique TODOS.

El principio de hándicap ni lo explica todo ni lo pretende, esa exigencia es otra simpleza de las tuyas que tanto florecen en este hilo-maceta de autor vegetal.

Pero explica perfectamente cómo las hembras seleccionan en los machos las señales de aptitud que son mas difíciles de falsificar, como el ORO  ... que las hembras de tontas no tienen un pelo porque las que no supieron distiguir han perdido cuota genética en la población...



Buster dijo:


> Pretender que ciertos comportamientos en animales irracionales se den en alguien racional es cuando menos muy aventurado. Como no eres biólogo... no compro.




El ser humano tiene uso de razón, pero el principio de conservación de la energía le empuja a "que piensen otros" y a tomarse atajos mentales como haces tú cuando rte fías de lo que dice SNB por no hacer el esfuerzo de pensar. Es la actitud que convierte al animal racional un simple ejemplar de ganado ovino y en rebaño a la sociedad.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero explica perfectamente cómo las hembras seleccionan en los machos las señales de aptitud que son mas difíciles de falsificar, como el ORO  ...



Eres un fantoche de tomo y lomo. :XX:

¿Te atreverías a salir en la tele a contar tu teoría? Aunque claro, el único que tendría interés en sacarte sería Cárdenas.

Te aconsejo que te gastes un poco de tu oro en clases de inglés porque te hacen buena falta.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Eres un fantoche de tomo y lomo. :XX:




Porquetulovales yogur.




Buster dijo:


> Te aconsejo que te gastes un poco de tu oro en clases de inglés porque te hacen buena falta.




Sé más que suficiente para tenerte a dieta exclusiva de OWNEDs y todavía me sobra dar alguna que otra conferencia en ese idioma.

Luego me quedan otros 4 en la reserva, pero puedo bajar a español de EGB por si mi interlocutor carece de estudios como es tu caso.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sé más que suficiente para tenerte a dieta exclusiva de OWNEDs y todavía me sobra dar alguna que otra conferencia en ese idioma.



Está claro que no se consuela quien no quiere. 

Si esto hubiese sido un combate de boxeo ahora estarían recogiendo tus dientes del suelo del ring mientras te llevaban al hospital.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Furby: Él sabía perfectamente que el principio de hándicap no estaba aceptado por la "mainstream". Hace falta saber muy poco inglés para entenderlo.

De hecho el texto es muy claro. En la primera parte dice que no está aceptado y la segunda parte comienza con un "Nevertheless" que sigfica "sin embargo", y sirve para introducir la idea de que a pesar de que no se considera como un principio aceptado sí ha servido a muchos científicos para aclarar algunos conceptos.

Creo haber aportado una idea interesante al trasladar al debate la idea de que ciertos conceptos que se aplican al mundo animal no se deberían aplicar a los humanos ya que nuestros condicionantes (fisiológicos, sociales, etc) son diferentes, y si se hace, debería hacerse por un científico especializado en la materia, no por el usuario de un foro que pretende argumentar una idea.

Putin ha querido introducir un concepto científico en la discusión y evidentemente le ha salido el tiro por la culata.

Cuando Putin y compañía empiezan con lo de los owneds es cuando sabes que has ganado la discusión porque ya no les quedan argumentos. 

Putin: aprovecha que andas subido por las paredes para limpiarle las esquinas del techo a la casa de tu madre.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si esto hubiese sido un combate de boxeo ahora estarían recogiendo tus dientes del suelo del ring mientras te llevaban al hospital.




Pero fue un combate de inteligencia y te están llevando unos señores de blanco después de colocarte una camisa limpia al cuerpo :XX:


----------



## Renovatio (2 Jul 2010)

Bueeeno, Buster, me he fijado en que según he vuelto de comer y tal el hilo ha crecido 3 hojas mas, la imagen de un tipo mirando fijamente la pantalla para ver lo que le dicen de 10:00 AM a 16:20 PM me resulta algo perturbadora (no trabajas, te hacen la comida... Mi teoria sigue ganando peso) 

Y visto como uno tras otro esquivas los argumentos, ignoras invitaciones para aclarar frases, sigues enrocado con tu dialéctica, que encima es increíblemente desmontable (más o menos vas a dos owned por hoja entre monster, putin y alguno mas), no aportas, solo atacas, ni siquiera te interesa el topic del hilo...

Puessss , digo, he llegado a la conclusión de que voy a pasar un poquito de ti.

"Eso es por que tengo razón!!!!!!!!"

Que si, buster.

Sigue pegado al foro, que vas a "ganar" fijo. No se el que, pero vas a ganar. Ah, autoestima no eh? te lo aviso por si no entiendes por que después de "pegarles un repaso a todos los gilis del foro" esta noche, en tu camita, cuando ya estés con la luz apagada para que tus padres no se cabreen por andar despierto a las 2 AM, notes que no te sientes mejor.

Nadie te ha dado mejores consejos que yo ni dicho mas verdades sobre ti en todo el hilo, pero no tienes ni que agradecerme nada, los ultimos posts los escribo para que sepas, estés seguro, de que tu pelicula no se la traga nadie. 

Y que hasta en un foro, con todo el anonimato que conlleva, si tienes experiencia casi todos somos un poco "estereotipos", y a poco que se raje unas lineas, cualquiera con "tablas" sabe si trata con un tarugo o con alguien válido, sea del sesgo que sea o comparta o no las opiniones de uno.

Asi que te digo, estudia mas, aprende humildad, aprovecha el poder aprender de todas las fuentes, las que te gustan como las que no, y a veces hasta te cambiará tu opinión sobre algo sin que sea una afrenta contra tu hombría.

Y sal ya de la casa de tus padres y ponte a trabajar como un hombre, joder. Que así nos va todo, lleno de "listos" imberbes, jefes de su propia arrogancia y expertos de wikipedia.

No si al final me chino, veras... Ale me piro. Que te vaya bién, es mi último comentario hacia ti.

Ren.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Bueeeno, Buster, me he fijado en que según he vuelto de comer y tal el hilo ha crecido 3 hojas mas, la imagen de un tipo mirando fijamente la pantalla para ver lo que le dicen de 10:00 AM a 16:20 PM me resulta algo perturbadora (no trabajas, te hacen la comida... Mi teoria sigue ganando peso)



Y hasta ahí he leído porque me ha dado la risa.

Yo hago la comida en mi casa de lunes a viernes y además trabajo.

Tu teoría está basada en invenciones tuyas, así que imagina cuánto peso tendrá.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero fue un combate de inteligencia y te están llevando unos señores de blanco después de colocarte una camisa limpia al cuerpo :XX:



Esperaré sentado a que respondas a Furby. Más que nada para no cansarme de esperar.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Furby: Él sabía perfectamente que el principio de hándicap no estaba aceptado por la "mainstream". Hace falta saber muy poco inglés para entenderlo.
> 
> De hecho el texto es muy claro. En la primera parte dice que no está aceptado y la segunda parte comienza con un "Nevertheless" que sigfica "sin embargo", y sirve para introducir la idea de que a pesar de que no se considera como un principio aceptado sí ha servido a muchos científicos para aclarar algunos conceptos.
> 
> ...




Veo que sigues dándole vueltas a los mismo y volviéndote cada vez más farragoso... el diagnóstico es claro: empacho de OWNED y absoluta falta de confianza en las estupideces que alegas.

Yo ya lo he dejado claro y en botella en menos de tres líneas, el que sabe inglés ya no tiene dudas. 

El que no lo sabe quizás sea lo suficientemete estúpido para leer tus comentario de texto 10 veces más largo que el original y ahogarse en tu diarrea de conceptos. Esa es la última baza a la que juegas y es perdedora también


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> el diagnóstico es claro: empacho de OWNED y absoluta falta de confianza en las estupideces que alegas.



¿Tienes a Furby en "ignored"? :XX: :XX: :XX:

Aquí de momento el único que ha opinado ha dicho que sólo has puesto tonterías, por si no te habías enterado.

Ya sé que te escuece el ojete del culo, pero es a lo que te expones cuando discutes con adultos.


----------



## Rand Kruger (2 Jul 2010)

Fin del primer asalto.

Buster, sangrando abundantemente por todos los orificios de su cuerpo, apenas se tiene en pie. Ha recibido una tremenda tunda, como es habitual, pero que nadie tema por su vida. En cuanto se reponga volverá a saltar al ring a recibir una nueva ración de hostias. Es admirable!

Desde la otra esquina, Putin sonríe cual Pedro Navaja, mostrando sus dientes de oro.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Es hora de los multinicks... venga, que salgan todos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Tienes a Furby en "ignored"?




Tengo la colección casi completa de peluches rijosos con los que un hombre no pierde su tiempo.

Si estás ansioso por hacerles compañía no desesperes, te meteré allí cuando los OWNEDS que te hayas comido ya no den a basto de salirte del trasero y empiecen a salirte de las orejas también. 

Será el momento cumbre de tu autoestima, pero todavía no, tendrás que esperar y seguir tragando, y tampoco te prometo nada :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Es hora de los multinicks... venga, que salgan todos.



Lo tuyo raya lo ridículo. ¿A quien te crees que convences? Tío, si parece un monigote pagado por los auríferos!! Patético espectáculo...


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Ya me habian advertido de ti por privados



Ahora lo pillo. Eres un multinick del monster.

¿Y luego soy yo el que pierde el tiempo en los foros? Ja ja ja.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Lo que faltaba...


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Putin: Te tengo subiendo por las paredes.  :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Putin: Te tengo subiendo por las paredes.  :XX:


----------



## debianita (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Putin: Te tengo subiendo por las paredes.  :XX:




Usted no tiene hamijos? que tiene que estar siempre dando por saco?


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Usted no tiene hamijos? que tiene que estar siempre dando por saco?



Aplíquese el cuento.

Por cierto, ¿nos conocemos de algo?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Putin: Te tengo subiendo por las paredes.  :XX:




Tan freudiano ... plagio de avatar (identificación con y demonización de una figura paterna suplente), proyección de estados de frustración propios ...

... has llegado a ese nivel de escozor en el que tu subconsciente toma las riendas y te empieza a traicionar. :XX:


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Sólo hay que fijarse entre quienes se intercambian agradecimientos para ver a quien corresponde cada multinick.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tan freudiano ... plagio de avatar



Si no sabes distinguir entre plagio y burla, vuelve al cole. Por edad mental es donde deberías estar, hombre araña.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Sólo hay que fijarse entre quienes se intercambian agradecimientos para ver a quien corresponde cada multinick.




Ya te has buscado una nueva tarea, obsesiva y repetiiva, propia de un paciente de síndrome de Asperger de manual.

Un escalón más abajo y te pasas el día observando cómo gira una peonza :XX:


----------



## debianita (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Aplíquese el cuento.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿nos conocemos de algo?



Por suerte lo único que conozco de usted son sus sesudos comentarios y puedo asegurar que no tengo intención de conocer nada más. Más aun, este es mi último post hacia usted. A partir de ahora pasará a formar parte de mi lista de ignorados.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A partir de ahora pasará a formar parte de mi lista de ignorados.



¡Hoy es mi día de suerte!


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya te has buscado una nueva tarea



Nones... yo sólo he dicho cómo descubrir vuestros multinicks.

El que tenga interés en tenerlos controlados ya sabe cómo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Hoy es tu día de suerte, has comido OWNEDs para el desayuno, OWNEDS para la merienda, has ahorrado comida y cena y además figuras en DOS listas mas de ignorados, la de debianita y la mia.

Sigue haciendo de orinal público sin mi que yo ya descargué.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (2 Jul 2010)

Joder Buster... Después de leer este hilo empiezo a pensar que es verdad lo que dice Putin sobre el escozor por no haber comprado oro cuando estaba a $600. 

De otro modo no se explica esa obsesión enfermiza -y escasamente argumentada- por descalificar al oro y a los aurófilos.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> has comido OWNEDs para el desayuno, OWNEDS para la merienda



Y si lo repites 1000 veces mientras haces el pino, además de que se vuelva cierto te crecerá el pene 5 centímetros. 

Por cierto, ¿el ignored es sólo para el nick principal o lo harás extensivo a todos tus multinicks?


----------



## VOTIN (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Hoy es tu día de suerte, has comido OWNEDs para el desayuno, OWNEDS para la merienda, has ahorrado comida y cena y además figuras en DOS listas mas de ignorados, la de debianita y la mia.
> 
> Sigue haciendo de orinal público sin mi que yo ya descargué.



Reclamo el derecho de estar el primero de tu lista de IGNORADOS ya que tu estas el primero en la mia de IGNORANTES


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Votin: ¿Tú también entraste en su lista de ignorados porque lo humillaste tanto que no pudo soportarlo más?

Yo con dedicarle unas horas de mi atención he conseguido que tenga que ignorarme. Todo el mundo tiene un límite de porculación y yo he cubierto el suyo de sobra. :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

Buster, no nos digas que has empezado hoy las vacaciones?

Te entendemos...si no se puede ir a la playita... te tendrás que conformar con que te den por el culo en el foro...:XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Jul 2010)

Hay que ver lo que se frustran estas putas foriles en cuanto se la sacas un poquito. 

Se acabó el baño de esperma por hoy, chicas! consolaos con que nunca faltará otro forero nuevo que os haga encular, suertudas! :XX:


----------



## madmax (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver la deuda con los productos de inversión?




Un plazo fijo es un producto de inversión para tí.

Un préstamo es un producto de inversión para el banco.

¿En qué universidad dijístes que habías estudiado económicas? ¿En American World University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia?


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

madmax dijo:


> Un plazo fijo es un producto de inversión para tí.
> 
> Un préstamo es un producto de inversión para el banco.



Un argumento bárbaro. Te habrás quedado calvo.

Yo he reconocido que no he estudiado economía. ¿Por qué no le pides a monster que también lo reconozca? Es que veo que algunos sólo intentáis darles estopa a los mismos, y por lo tanto vuestra falta de objetividad es flagrante.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Se acabó el baño de esperma por hoy, chicas! consolaos con que nunca faltará otro forero nuevo que os haga encular, suertudas! :XX:



A eso le llamo yo animarse a uno mismo.


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Buster, no nos digas que has empezado hoy las vacaciones?
> 
> Te entendemos...si no se puede ir a la playita... te tendrás que conformar con que te den por el culo en el foro...:XX:



Mucho me temo que los porculeados hoy habéis sido tú, putin y vuestra troupe de multinicks.  :XX:

Por cierto, en el rato en que os porculeaba de lo lindo me ha dado tiempo a destapar uno de los mayores escándalos en la industria del software de seguridad de los últimos tiempos.

Hoy he estado sembrado.


----------



## debianita (2 Jul 2010)

madmax dijo:


> Un plazo fijo es un producto de inversión para tí.
> 
> Un préstamo es un producto de inversión para el banco.
> 
> ¿En qué universidad dijístes que habías estudiado económicas? ¿En American World University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia?



:XX: Toma owned


----------



## Buster (2 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :XX: Toma owned



¿Es que tiene que venir Furby u otra persona con dos dedos de frente a deciros las cosas como son?

Aunque claro, cuando eso pasa se le ignora, y a otra cosa mariposa. El caso es reirse de la propia ignorancia.


----------



## madmax (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Un argumento bárbaro. Te habrás quedado calvo.



Eres tú el que ha dicho que no son productos de inversión.

Te has metido tu solito en el lío.

El dinero tiene también su mercado, y como todo mercado tiene su spread. De hecho, el concepto de spread se comenzó utilizando en los mercados monetarios.

Lo pintoresco es que utilizas como lógica a la poca liquidez del oro el hecho de que presente spread, cuando todos los productos, líquidos o ilíquidos, lo tienen.



Buster dijo:


> Yo he reconocido que no he estudiado economía.



Y yo también. Lo poco que se de economía lo he aprendido escuchándoselo a un profesor en un bar de la universidad. La cosa es que este profesor tampoco ha estudiado economía.



Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué no le pides a monster que también lo reconozca?




Porque me da lo mismo lo que monster haya estudiado. No va de fardón, va a lo suyo, al que le interesa lo que tenga que decir, estupendo. Y al que no, también. A mi me interesa lo que dice porque creo que aporta a mi visión de lo que está pasando. Pero si no te interesa, no tienes porqué leerlo.



Buster dijo:


> Es que veo que algunos sólo intentáis darles estopa a los mismos, y por lo tanto vuestra falta de objetividad es flagrante.



Si te tomas la molestia de leer mis mensajes en el foro, verás que no he comprado oro, no he comprado plata, y no tengo intención de comprarlo. El escenario de los "orofagos" de hiperinflacción es un escenario idílico para lo que yo creo que pasará. Yo he comprado tierras, he aprendido a cultivarlas, y mis "reservas" están en latas de atún y otros productos de larga duración. Soy de los que piensa que el oro no me valdrá para mucho, porque cuando los pueblos vuelen las autovías para evitar que les lleguen saqueadores y miembros del gobierno (no habrá una diferencia clara), el oro me valdrá para poco, porque el oro no se come. Vamos a una sociedad feudal, y el oro será refugio de valor para el ciudadano Botín, el ciudadano Alierta, el ciudadano ZP, y el ciudadano Rajoy. Pero a los de a pié nos van a joder vivos si no somos capaces de autosustentarnos.

Dicho eso, los hilos de oro me dan muchísima información de por donde vamos en lo que pasará. Es el canario de la mina, y está cumpliendo su función. Hay gente (como monster,******zorro, hugolp, vedast y otros) que crea y agrega información que, si sabes leer, da mucha información y permite replegar velas de forma ordenada.

Si no entiendes este mensaje no te preocupes, lo comentas en el foro y redacto una segunda versión en un lenguaje más sencillo, que puedas entender.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Un día intenso por el hilo eh?


----------



## somniferum2 (2 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Es hora de los multinicks... venga, que salgan todos.



:XX: Como le tienes calado al erudito.


----------



## Renovatio (3 Jul 2010)

Hola! Soy un multinick de putin. O de monster. O de mi mismo. O de Debian. O del Renovatio ese. Ah no calla. Bueh, da igual, lo que diga Buster, eso soy.

La consigna es, si no te puedo rebatir o decirte un "y tu mas", pues eres un multi. Me has contestado a un post de nosecuántos parrafos con un "Eres un multinick!".... de traca lo tuyo.
Jo, lo tienes todo pensado, y nadie se da cuenta! Ah no, calla... Que eres el mofa-user de la semana... Calopez, mira a ver, tendrias una mina en clicks si pones un botón de Mofa...



Buster dijo:


> Yo he reconocido que no he estudiado economía.



No me lo creo. Lo dices para no hacernos quedar mal. Es imposible, con la sagacidad que has demostrado todo el dia, los datos, los aportes, las referencias, la discusión profunda y razonada desde que te has despertado a las 10 hasta que te llamó tu mami para comer al salón... Ay calla, que dices que no... 

No seas modesto y por favor, sigue iluminandonos. No te quiero dar falsas esperanzas, pero vas camino de ser algo legendario, a lo animosa. y tal. Y ya sabes, sentirse querido es importante. Es un foro tio!! Un foro entero que te aprecia y te valora! Ah... Momentos como este hacen que tu vida tenga un sentido. Ah no, espera... A ver que dices aqui...



Buster dijo:


> Por cierto, me ha dado tiempo a destapar uno de los mayores escándalos en la industria del software de seguridad de los últimos tiempos.



Ostia y encima eres famoso. En serio eh? Hoy en el café de antes de entrar al curro le he puesto el hilo a mis amiguetes... Nos has dado buena tarde ^^ Y encima eres un HACKER !!!! UALA!!!! Cuando se enteren tus padres! Orgullo total. Que guay.

:XX:

Bueeeeno, voy a cambiar de cuenta, por que me interesa un montón auto thankearme. Es fundamental para mi, para sentirme querido y eso, ya sabes de que hablo.


* Un par de lineas en serio solo: Te he contestado aunque dije que pasaba por que es que me sigo riendo un montón a tu costa. Pero lo he pensado mejor... Creo que tienes problemas de caracter serios. Asi que intentaré no darte mucho la barrila, que los que son como tu pasan en seguida a las amenazas y a la violencia cuando se cansan de perder y paso de meterme en rollos, acosadores y tal. saludos, EmBuster.*


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Jul 2010)

Vamos a ver Buster, según tú, la cotización del oro es exclusivamente psicológica, fluctuando en función de la valoración arbitraria que de ese metal hagan las personas.

Si se sigue tu razonamiento para que la burbuja del oro estalle entre otras cosas tiene que pasar que casi nadie quiera comprar oro porque psicológicamente piensen que no vale nada o casi nada y que los que lo tengan les queme entre las manos al descubrir repentinamente que su valor es cero.

Cuando llegue ese momento no te preocupes que habrá lo que tu llamarías gente psicológicamente mal amueblada que comprarán oro contra-corriente, aquí servidor, y ese supuesto reventón de la burbuja se quedará en una simple corrección.

Esa historia ocurre todos los días en todos los mercados y lo puedes observar en una curva oferta/demanda.

Si tienes algún argumento que defienda seriamente tus teorías creo que tras 25 hojas del foro es hora de que lo expongas ya por aquí.

Estoy harto de ver ese avatar de spiderman que viene con palabras vanas y que se limita a responder únicamente diciendo "y tu más" al pique entre foreros en vez de argumentar, explicar, exponer, teorizar, etc.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

somniferum2 dijo:


> :XX: Como le tienes calado al erudito.



Pues sí. Fíjate que justo después de tu post viene el post de un multinick.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Vamos a ver Buster, según tú, la cotización del oro es exclusivamente psicológica



No, eminentemente especulativa. Lo que es casi exclusivamente psicológico es su valor.

No te enteras de nada porque no prestas atención. Sólo quieres soltar tu mensajito contra mí en vez de leer lo que digo.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Estoy harto de ver ese avatar de spiderman



Pues me pones en ignore y punto.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, ¿qué pasó con el mensaje de Furby donde le decía a Putin que su teoría sobre el principio de hándicap no se sostenía?

¿Lo borró él o se lo habéis borrado?


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Jul 2010)

Decepcionantes respuestas viscerales pero cero argumentación o información, lamentablemente te estás retratando.

Tienes que ver más mundo...



> Los vietnamitas son los mayores consumidores de oro del mundo
> 
> Económicas 1 Julio, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Radiopatio (3 Jul 2010)

Buster:

Gracias a su hilo, todos los que aún no sabemos cómo funciona el tema oro-divisa estamos comenzando a valorarlo como merece. Los argumentos con los que le están rebatiendo son francamente brutales comparados con el lamentable espectáculo que usted está dando, avatar incluído.

Aunque los otros foreros estén hasta los huevos de usted (y con razón) le reitero mi agradecimiento por crear este hilo. Los conceptos básicos expuestos que se está comiendo en forma de owneds aportan un valor incuestionable al foro.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2010)

En este hilo le crecen los multinicks a Buster :XX:

En el foro ya no se borran mensajes si no tienen implicaciones legales (Calopez dixit)

Yo no he visto el mensaje de Furby al que aludes. Tal vez él nos pueda aclarar si existió y qué decía.
(¿Furby no es multinick?  )


----------



## VOTIN (3 Jul 2010)

Buster,buster
Se te han metido la secta auroamentia del foro y van a por ti....
estas solo contra la secta


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Buster,buster
> Se te han metido la secta auroamentia del foro y van a por ti....
> estas solo contra la secta



Tranquilo, ya luché contra ACN (otra secta) y gané.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo no he visto el mensaje de Furby al que aludes.



El mensaje existió ya que puedes ver que aludo a él varias páginas atrás y Putin también.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2989086-post309.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2989110-post314.html

La verdad es que Furby le metió un buen repaso al Putin.

Ahora me interesa saber si presionaron a Furby para que retirara al mensaje porque dejaba a Putin a la altura del betún o se lo borraron directamente.

En cualquier caso el que un mensaje que iba en contra de uno de los de la secta, como os llamado Votin, haya desaparecido habla muy mal de este foro. Parece que no se os puede llevar la contraria.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Gracias a su hilo, todos los que aún no sabemos cómo funciona el tema oro-divisa estamos comenzando a valorarlo



Estás hablando por los demás en vez de únicamente por ti mismo, que es lo que deberías hacer. 

A ver si te enteras de que no eres el portavoz de nadie. Al menos yo no he visto a nadie que te pidiera que lo fueses.

Por lo tanto eso descalifica tu mensaje completamente.

Y no te me enfades por el revolcón que te he dado, ¿ok?


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Decepcionantes respuestas viscerales pero cero argumentación o información, lamentablemente te estás retratando.
> 
> Tienes que ver más mundo...



Decepcionante es que no tengas la inteligencia necesaria para entender la diferencia entre especulación y valor psicológico.

Otro que se molesta porque lo dejo en evidencia, y van...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2010)

Buster es un fantástico.

Ve victorias cuando son owneds propios.

Cree que ha encontrado el fallo de seguridad informático del siglo.

Va presumiendo de ser campeón del Mundo de algo, pero no sabe decir de qué.

Bustero es nuestra mascota cómica de los hilos de metales. 

Gracias por subir los hilos de metales y mostrar la debilidad de las posturas antiauríferas.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Campeón del mundo no, el mejor del mundo sí.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Buster es un fantástico.
> 
> Ve victorias cuando son owneds propios.
> 
> ...



Se podria decir aurifobas pero no antiauriferas o antiaurifilas


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

El caso es desviar la atención del mensaje desaparecido.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Jul 2010)

Mira Buster, creo que no estás sólo en tus planteamientos, aquí otro para el que el oro no vale un cagarro:



> Zapatero vendió en el año 2007, el 38 por ciento de nuestras reservas a 630 dólares la onza. Hoy la cotización está en 1.200. La partida de oro vendida por una ocurrencia de Zapatero valdría ahora cerca de medio billón de pesetas más. El presidente de las dádivas y las sonrisas impuso su criterio frente a la resistencia de Pedro Solbes y del gobernador del Banco de España, Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez. Necesitaba dinero fresco para sus despilfarros y lo obtuvo con gravísimo perjuicio para el conjunto de los españoles. Pedro Solbes comprendió entonces que era muy penoso seguir respaldando las ocurrencias económicas de Zapatero. El presidente juega como si se tratara de calderilla con las grandes magnitudes de la economía. Vender 158 toneladas de oro no significa nada para él.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

El oro sin base para su alza

Expertos ven especulación en el oro - Economía - CNNExpansion.com

TOKIO (Reuters) — La débil demanda física por oro está incrementando las dudas sobre la duración de los altos precios, aunque podrían mantenerse por encima de los 1,000 dólares durante los próximos meses, dijo el martes la consultora de metales GFMS. 

La demanda de inversión y de joyería han sido los conductores clave del sostenido avance en los precios del oro durante los últimos años, y la debilidad actual del mercado joyero es una señal preocupante, dijo el presidente ejecutivo de GFMS, Paul Walker. 

"Mi preocupación es que este mercado se está volviendo crecientemente unidimensional", dijo Walker en un seminario en Tokio.

"Un pilar, la demanda de joyería, se ha erosionado. La pregunta que debemos hacer es: ¿Existe un argumento convincente y sostenible para la inversión en oro en el corto a mediano plazo?", agregó.

Los precios del oro tocaron máximos históricos por encima de 1,060 dólares por onza la semana pasada, impulsados por la persistente debilidad del dólar.

Las posiciones largas especulativas a futuro tocaron un récord en la semana que finalizó el 6 de octubre, sugiriendo crecientes riesgos de que éstas sean liquidadas y pongan presión bajista en los valores.

Al mismo tiempo, el oro recibe soporte de temores inflacionarios debido a que los bancos centrales mantienen muy bajas sus tasas de interés y una amplia disposición de efectivo en el sistema bancario mundial, con saludable demanda de inversión subrayada por los estables flujos hacia fondos transables respaldados en oro.

"Los positivos flujos de inversión posiblemente se mantengan durante los próximos meses", dijo Walker, agregando que otra ola de movimientos de capital podría empujar los precios a 1,100 dólares, mientras que un avance por encima de ese nivel "no es imposible", afirmó.

"Aunque el problema es la sustentabilidad", aseguró el consultor.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Jul 2010)

> TOKIO (Reuters) — La débil demanda física por oro




Noticia falsa para débiles mentales

La realidad está al alcance de todos:

The American Eagles Program of the United States Mint


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

¿Por qué no decís directamente que nada de lo que pueda decir alguien en contra de especular con oro va a valer para nada y así dejamos de discutir?

Es que resulta cansino que unos tíos sin estudios se las den de listos y cuando alguien aporta las opiniones de expertos contrastados pues usuarios como Putin se suban por las paredes cual hombre araña.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2010)

Putin: Por cierto, si me tienes en tu lista de ignores, ¿cómo es posible que hayas visto mi mensaje?

Mucho poner mi nick en la imagen de la lista de ignorados pero luego nada de nada. Eres un puto fraude. 

¿Hiciste tú desaparecer el mensaje de Furby donde te ponía a caer de un burro? ¡Confiésalo!


----------



## carloszorro (3 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Putin: Por cierto, si me tienes en tu lista de ignores, ¿cómo es posible que hayas visto mi mensaje?
> 
> Mucho poner mi nick en la imagen de la lista de ignorados pero luego nada de nada. Eres un puto fraude.
> 
> ¿Hiciste tú desaparecer el mensaje de Furby donde te ponía a caer de un burro? ¡Confiésalo!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9byiGRCgMjA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9byiGRCgMjA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mira Buster, creo que no estás sólo en tus planteamientos, aquí otro para el que el oro no vale un cagarro:



Nos pones un link a eso? Según todas las noticias en su día la decisión de vender el oro español fue de Solbes cumpliendo los tratados europeos para la venta de oro. No creo que ZP tuviese nada que decir en el tema...(creo que su aprendizaje en una tarde no daba para tanto...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Campeón del mundo no, el mejor del mundo sí.



Jo,jo,jo,...¿Y por qué es secreto? Eres el campeón del Mundo de romper sandias a cabezazos?

:XX:




Buster dijo:


> Es que resulta cansino que unos tíos sin estudios se las den de listos y cuando alguien aporta las opiniones de expertos contrastados pues usuarios como Putin se suban por las paredes cual hombre araña.



¿Qué te hace pensar que no tenemos estudios? Otro owned....


----------



## VOTIN (3 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...¿Y por qué es secreto? Eres el campeón del Mundo de romper sandias a cabezazos?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



La ESO y la EGB no cuentan ,ni los cursillos de CCC


----------



## VOTIN (4 Jul 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> La leche.... pero qué paciencia tienes... Monster. ¿Pero de dónde han salido estos dos?



HOiga usted deje de ir herrado por el foro.....................
circule ,circule.....


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Jul 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> La leche.... pero qué paciencia tienes... Monster. ¿Pero de dónde han salido estos dos?



La mierda se quita mal. Esta lleva oliendo desde el 2007 si mal no me acuerdo.


----------



## Buster (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...¿Y por qué es secreto? Eres el campeón del Mundo de romper sandias a cabezazos?



Porque no mezclo el trabajo con el placer (el placer de daros por saco  )



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que no tenemos estudios? Otro owned....



Fácil... por vuestro nivel. owned para ti. :XX:


----------



## Buster (4 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La mierda se quita mal. Esta lleva oliendo desde el 2007 si mal no me acuerdo.



... le dijo la mierda de sartén al cazo. owned!


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Jul 2010)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Jul 2010)

...hoy es domingo. owned!
la mierda no descansa. owned!


----------



## VOTIN (4 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ...hoy es domingo. owned!
> la mierda no descansa. owned!



¿¿Que pasa es que hoy no es fiesta en el frenopatico y no te dejan salir las monjitas??


----------



## Buster (4 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿¿Que pasa es que hoy no es fiesta en el frenopatico y no te dejan salir las monjitas??



Su madre se olvidó darle la medicación.

Anda que menudo owned que diga que me tiene en su lista de ignorados cuando no es cierto.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Jul 2010)

El Buster de los cojones no para de repetir machaconamente la misma consigna: el spread de compra/venta del oro es peor que el spread de las divisas.

Vamos a zanjar el tema de una vez por todas demostrando que ES MENTIRA.

Para ello comparamos los precios de vompra y de venta de oro y de divisas de la mayor casa de cambio de Europa, en Bruselas, que es la que mejores condiciones ofrece tanto para el metal amarillo como para las divisas de todo el mundo.

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)

Si compras oro y lo vendes el mismo día las pérdidas que incurres son:


Producto / recompra / venta / pérdida
----------------------------------------------
Kilo or 30780.00	31210.00	-1.4%
Lingot de 500 gr 15390.00	15680.00	-1.8%
Lingot de 250 gr 7695.00	7865.00	-2.2%
Lingot de 100 gr 3078.00	3156.00	-2.5%
Lingot de 50 gr 1539.00	1598.00	-3.7%
Vrenelis 185.00	190.00	-2.6%
Louis Belge 184.00	189.00	-2.6%
Napoleon 183.00	188.25	-2.8%
10 Florins 184.50	189.75	-2.8%
Krugerrand 1001.75	1042.00	-3.9%
Maple Leaf 1001.75	1042.00	-3.9%
Eagle (50$) 1001.75	1042.00	-3.9%
Nugget 1001.75	1042.00	-3.9%​


Según el producto de ORO que trasiegues tus pérdidas serán del 1.4% mínimo y del 3.9% máximo.

Ahora veamos ecuanto perderías si cambiases a las principales divisas:

Cours du dollar (euro-dollar) et autres devises étrangčres courantes


Con las principales divisas del mundo pierdes entre el 2,5% y el 5,8%

Pais / Divisa / recompra / venta / pérdida
--------------------------------------------------
SUISSE	FRANC	CHF	1.319	1.353	-2.5%
USA	DOLLAR	USD	1.2353	1.2727	-2.9%
CANADA	DOLLAR	CAD	1.315	1.352	-2.7%
AUSTRALIE	DOLLAR	AUD	1.436	1.524	-5.8%
JAPON	YEN	JPY	108.6	111.7	-2.8%​

Con las divisas de la "vieja Europa" pierdes el 2,8%

Pais / Divisa / recompra / venta / pérdida
--------------------------------------------------
ANGLETERRE	LIVRE	GBP	0.8177	0.8410	-2.8%
DANEMARK	COURONNE	DKK	7.36	7.57	-2.8%
NORVEGE	COURONNE	NOK	7.98	8.21	-2.8%
SUEDE	COURONNE	SEK	9.51	9.78	-2.8%​

con las divisas de la "nueva Europa" pierdes entre el 8,1% y el 11,4%

Pais / Divisa / recompra / venta / pérdida
--------------------------------------------------
CROATIE	KUNA	HRK	6.85	7.65	-10.5%
BULGARIE	LEVA	BGL	1.88	2.08	-9.6%
LETTONIE	LAT	LVL	0.680	0.740	-8.1%
LITUANIE	LITAS	LTL	3.30	3.65	-9.6%
ESTONIE	COURONNE	EEK	15.05	16.45	-8.5%
POLOGNE	ZLOTY	PLN	3.90	4.40	-11.4%
ROUMANIE	LEI	ROL	4.15	4.60	-9.8%
TCHEQUIE	COURONNE	CZK	24.42	26.60	-8.2%​

Con el resto de cromos del mundo el panorama es desolador 

Pais / Divisa / recompra / venta / pérdida
--------------------------------------------------
AFRIQUE C+E	FRANC	XAF	650	810	-19.8%
AFRIQUE OUEST	FRANC	XOF	620	750	-17.3%
AFRIQUE DU SUD	RAND	ZAR	9.15	10.18	-10.1%
ALGERIE	DINAR	DZD	89	130	-31.5%
ARABIE SAOUDITE	RIYAL	SAR	4.35	4.90	-11.2%
ARGENTINE	PESO	ARS	4.40	5.00	-12.0%
BAHREIN	DINAR	BHD	0.45	0.51	-11.8%
BRESIL	REAL	BRL	2.05	2.32	-11.6%
CHINE	RENMINBI	CNY	7.80	8.80	-11.4%
COREE	WON	KRW	1490	1650	-9.7%
DOMINIQUE (REP.)	PESO	DOP	41	48	-14.6%
EGYPTE	LIVRE	EGP	6.25	7.40	-15.5%
EMIRATS A.U.	DIRHAM	AED	4.30	5.05	-14.9%
HONG-KONG	DOLLAR	HKD	9.05	10.00	-9.5%
HONGRIE	FORINT	HUF	273	297	-8.1%
INDES	ROUPIE	INR	52.5	61.5	-14.6%
INDONESIE	ROUPIE	IDR	10150	11900	-14.7%
ISLANDE	COURONNE	ISK	145.0	220.0	-34.1%
ISRAEL	SHEKEL	ILS	4.45	5.05	-11.9%
JORDANIE	DINAR	JOD	0.80	0.93	-14.0%
KENYA	SCHILLING	KES	100	161	-37.9%
KOWEIT	DINAR	KWD	0.345	0.390	-11.5%
MALAISIE	RINGGIT	MYR	3.75	4.25	-11.8%
MAROC	DIRHAM	MAD	10.01	11.61	-13.8%
MAURICE	ROUPIE	MUR	36.50	41.00	-11.0%
MEXIQUE	PESO	MXN	14.50	16.70	-13.2%
NOUVELLE-ZELANDE	DOLLAR	NZD	1.74	1.86	-6.5%
OMAN	RIAL	OMR	0.47	0.51	-7.8%
PAKISTAN	ROUPIE	PFR	100.0	158.0	-36.7%
PHILIPPINES	PESO	PHP	53.0	60.0	-11.7%
QATAR	RIYAL	QAR	4.30	4.80	-10.4%
RUSSIE	ROUBLE	RUR	35.50	41.00	-13.4%
SINGAPOUR	DOLLAR	SGD	1.63	1.81	-9.9%
SRI LANKA	ROUPIE	LKR	130	149	-12.8%
SYRIE	LIVRE	SYP	54	78	-30.8%
TAIWAN	DOLLAR	TWD	37.00	42.00	-11.9%
THAILANDE	BAHT	THB	37.00	42.50	-12.9%
TUNIS	DINAR	TND	1.70	1.92	-11.5%
TURQUIE	LIVRE	TRL	1.83	2.06	-11.2%​

De cualquier forma que se mire, el ORO es mejor divisa que todas las estampillas de esta lista y tiene un spread mucho mejor que la inmensa mayoría de las divisas, comparable al de las divisas mas conocidas e incluso mejor en lingotes de cierto peso.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Jul 2010)

Buster baneOWNED! :XX: por cansino y descerebrado.


----------



## Flores de Octubre (6 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DSPG-5ETyc0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DSPG-5ETyc0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Buster (8 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Buster baneOWNED! :XX: por cansino y descerebrado.



Me han baneado:

1) Por el avatar

Que alguien me ponga la norma del foro que impida que un avatar se parezca a otro.

2) Por insultos.

Sólo hay que ver la imagen que puso Putin más arriba y que no le ha supuesto la expulsión y en cambio a mí me banean por nada.

¿Conclusión?

Que el owned os lo lleváis vosotros porque tenéis que banearme por motivos chorras porque de otra forma no conseguís que me vaya. Ésa es la cruda realidad. 

Y os lleváis otro owned por ignorar el mensaje desaparecido de Furby.

monster: ¿ya has visto el artículo sobre la vulnerabilidad? Ha salido en la portada de una web que tiene miles de usuarios y en Google es fácil de encontrar.


----------



## Rand Kruger (8 Jul 2010)

Buster: No le des más vueltas, te han baneado para hacerte un favor y que pases al menos un par de días sin hacer el ridículo en el foro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2010)

Bustero!!

Bienvenido de nuevo! 

Ya empezábamos a aburrirnos sin ti...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Jul 2010)

jajajaja! Buste se ha comido a Spiderman con patatas! 

Has hecho bien la digestión, golosete? :XX:

Sigues en ignore pero te leo cuando me apetece descojonarme, que tanta bufonada también cansa


----------



## madmax (8 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Me han baneado:
> 
> 1) Por el avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2010)

madmax dijo:


>



Jo,jo,jo,...¿Cómo se nomina para post del año?


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jul 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Nklme8alk8&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Nklme8alk8&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Buster (8 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...¿Cómo se nomina para post del año?



Alguien que ha sido nominado para tonto del año tantas veces como tú deberías saberlo a estas alturas. :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (8 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Alguien que ha sido nominado para tonto del año tantas veces como tú deberías saberlo a estas alturas. :XX:



Si le pellizcas en los huevos a monster hazlo con delicadeza que si no luego se
te chiva para que te baneen
....que ya te lo dije,que ya te lo dije

Hazselo con amor,hazselo con amor ............


----------



## Buster (8 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si le pellizcas en los huevos a monster hazlo con delicadeza



A quien le pellizqué los huevos fue a inver, con lo cual podríamos suponer que ése es uno de los alias de monster, ¿no?

Por cierto, ¿también banearon a Furby por decirle con delicadeza a Putin que sólo había dicho tonterías o simplemente borraron su mensaje?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Jul 2010)




----------



## VOTIN (8 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


>



AAAHHHHHH!!!! NUESTRO PUTIN ,nuestra mascota preferida del foro
viene buscando un poco de nuestro cariño al calor de los hilos del oro...


----------



## Buster (9 Jul 2010)

Putin: Que el mensaje de Furby donde te ponía a la altura del betún ha desaparecido no es bla bla bla, es la verdad.

Ya sé que no te gusta que se mencione el tema pero por lo menos a mí me gustaría saber si su mensaje fue borrado por el propio Furby o por otra persona, y en cualquier caso los motivos por los que fue borrado.


----------



## Renovatio (9 Jul 2010)

Ostia, y yo pensando que su madre le habia castigado sin ordenador al volver del pueblo y encontrarle toda la casa sin limpiar... Y resulta que le han baneado. Mh mh.. cachis. 
Antes de que me insultes o algo: Buster! Tienes razón!... Si!, en todo!
Ala ya paso.
::
Salgo de aqui pitando.


----------



## Buster (9 Jul 2010)

Sé un hombre y da la cara, monster. Deja de usar nicks.


----------



## Radiopatio (9 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Sé un hombre y da la cara, monster. Deja de usar nicks.



_
1. Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único. Adoptar una única idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo.
(Paul Joseph Goebbels)
_

Carnicería de un solo hombre: Aunque entre todos no le matáramos, él solito se murió .


----------



## VOTIN (9 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Ostia, y yo pensando que su madre le habia castigado sin ordenador al volver del pueblo y encontrarle toda la casa sin limpiar... Y resulta que le han baneado. Mh mh.. cachis.
> Antes de que me insultes o algo: Buster! Tienes razón!... Si!, en todo!
> Ala ya paso.
> ::
> _Salgo de aqui pitando_.



Y no vuelvas............


----------



## Buster (9 Jul 2010)

Radiopatio dijo:


> _
> 1. Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único. Adoptar una única idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo.
> (Paul Joseph Goebbels)
> _



Hasta los paranoicos tienen enemigos. (???)

Hasta un reloj estropeado da la hora correcta dos veces al días. (???)

Owned!


----------



## Renovatio (9 Jul 2010)

Buster:
RadioPatio, Votin y Putin son todos multinicks de monster.
Es mas, calopez es multinick de monster. Por eso te baneo.
En realidad estas metido en el foro de un tio y discutiendo contra el todo el rato. 
No te lo queria decir, pero Monsterspeculator son los padres.
:XX:
Sigue, please.


----------



## Renovatio (9 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y no vuelvas............



Es que no puedo evitarlo...  cuando me aburro me meto en este hilo :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Es que no puedo evitarlo...  _*cuando me aburro me meto en este hilo *_:XX:



Pase,pase usted no se aburra ,al fondo hay sitio junto con monster y putin
junto a la barra de nuncafollistas.....


----------



## quaver (9 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


>



Te sacas unas fotos buenísimas


----------



## Renovatio (9 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pase,pase usted no se aburra ,al fondo hay sitio junto con monster y putin junto a la barra de nuncafollistas.....



Mania de etiquetarle a uno, hoygan... Le he hecho algo a usted? pregunto. Lo digo por que si hemos disentido en algo igual tampoco es para que me quiera echar a los perros no? O_O


----------



## Buster (9 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Lo digo por que si hemos disentido en algo igual tampoco es para que me quiera echar a los perros no? O_O



Mwahhaahahhahhaahah! :XX: :XX: :XX:

Consejos vendo, que para mí no tengo.


----------



## syn (10 Jul 2010)

Mira: una cosa interesante que encontré con referencia al hilo:

Gold is Back as Money! by Julian D. W. Phillips

Parece que la desconfianza en los papelitos crece y la confianza en el oro también...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Mira: una cosa interesante que encontré con referencia al hilo:
> 
> Gold is Back as Money! by Julian D. W. Phillips
> 
> Parece que la desconfianza en los papelitos crece y la confianza en el oro también...



Gracias por el link, syn. Andamos precisamente discutiendo el tema de los swaps por el BIS en el hilo del oro...y leyendo tu link estoy atando cabos...


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Jul 2010)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## VOTIN (10 Jul 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, parece que el hilo se deshincha definitivamente, Buster hace tiempo que se ha quedado sin palabras porque nunca tuvo argumentos para defender su post y no hace más que deambular como un zombi soltando frases vacías.
> 
> Votín todo el rato haciéndole guiños en un lamentable intento de que el owned de fili*Buster*o sea tan evidente que los suyos propios queden más disimulados. Sólo postea imágenes adjuntas y payasadas como de costumbre -no se esperaba mucho más, bien es cierto-.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buster (10 Jul 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, parece que el hilo se deshincha definitivamente



No es un problema de que el hilo se deshinche, el problema está en vuestra instransigencia ya que no aceptáis las opiniones de expertos que van en contra de las opiniones que vosotros mantenéis.

En consecuencia lo único que se desinfla es vuestro ego, ya que tenéis que recurrir a intervenciones estúpidas para intentar distraer la atención cuando se ponen artículos que no os interesan.

Tú sólo fíjate que Putin salió con el principio de hándicap, yo lo discutí, él lo defendió, otro usuario le dijo que se equivocaba y ese post desapareció. Aquí lo que se desinfla es vuestra credibilidad si tenéis que recurrir a la desaparición de posts.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Jul 2010)

Hay un botón para hacer desaparecer posts, se llama borrado.

Hasta las amebas saben esto. 

Lo usan los foreros para borrar estupideces escritas sin pensar. Debería ser el botón preferido de los Busters del mundo por la higiene de la red :XX:


----------



## Buster (11 Jul 2010)

El mensaje de Furby era todo lo contrario a un mensaje escrito sin pensar, por eso pasó algo para que acabase borrado.

Si me tienes en tu lista de ignorados, ¿cómo es que sigues contestándome?

Hasta las amebas saben lo que significa la coherencia.


----------



## brunomalone:borrado (14 Jul 2010)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> [También tengo comida almacenada para 3 meses. Ha sido divertido diseñar un método para ir usándola y reponiéndola sin tener que tirar nada. El inconveniente es el espacio...



No tendrás una copia del método por ahí que te sobre, verdad?


----------



## madmax (14 Jul 2010)

brunomalone dijo:


> No tendrás una copia del método por ahí que te sobre, verdad?




Se llama "rotación", y te basta con una alacena y un arcón frigorífico. Repones cada mes, y consumes lo más antiguo. 

El único problema si además tienes capacidad de autosubsistencia te lo dará que te tienes que olvidar de las verduras y frutas de fuera de época, y las proteínas (yo me estoy planteando los conejos para tener suplemento de proteínas asegurado)


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Jul 2010)

madmax dijo:


> Se llama "rotación", y te basta con una alacena y un arcón frigorífico. Repones cada mes, y consumes lo más antiguo.
> 
> El único problema si además tienes capacidad de autosubsistencia te lo dará que te tienes que olvidar de las verduras y frutas de fuera de época, y las proteínas (yo me estoy planteando los conejos para tener suplemento de proteínas asegurado)



si quieres proteinas, con los huevos de gallinas se consiguen MUY facilmente ;-)


----------



## madmax (14 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> si quieres proteinas, con los huevos de gallinas se consiguen MUY facilmente ;-)



Robándolos, o con gallinas.

Animales demasiado ruidosos, y que avisan a demasiada distancia que hay recursos robables.

Además, debes introducir la cría de los animales en un ciclo natural, en el que no te lleve demasiado tiempo, y con recursos propios (no puedes depender de cosas que compres fuera, especialmente derivados del petroleo).

Durante cientos de años se ha hecho sin problemas, pero cuando te pones te das cuenta la cantidad de conocimiento que se ha perdido.


----------

